# Der RM6 und RM7 Thread



## Grüner Hulk (5. November 2007)

Mahlzeit,
wollte mal fragen, ob noch irgendwo ein RM 6 von 2002 rumrollt?

Hätte da ein paar Fragen zu und bin momentan zu faul mich durch die Beiträge der letzten 100 Jahre zu scrollen.

Danke mal...


----------



## Sw!tch (5. November 2007)

d.a.v.i.d.w. hat eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (6. November 2007)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich meinst Du ein 2001er? Das rot/schwarze? War der letzte RM6 Jahrgang, danach gabs nur noch das RM7! So eines fahre ich!

happy trails


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. November 2007)

Um genau  zu sein ist es ein 2001 RM 6 mit einer RM 7 Schwinge.
Gibts die Kombi sonst noch wo? Hat jemand aus dieser dunklen Zeit noch irgendwelche manuals, dekors oder sonstiges Zeug? Liebäugle mit dem Aufbau eines fahrbaren Klassikers.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. November 2007)

Die Schwingen waren bei den Beiden die gleichen,unterschiedlich waren nur die Links  
Ich hatte damals auch so ein 2001er RM6 auf 7 Umbau  

Ach ja,mein erstes Rocky...lang ist´s her


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. November 2007)

Ein feines Rad!


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. November 2007)

Und läuft und läuft und läuft...

RM6 von 2001 mit RM7 Linkplates


----------



## DC. (9. November 2007)

funktioniert das wenn ich an mein switch von 2002 eine RM 6 / RM 7 schwinge baue?? die hauptrahmen von Switch und RM 6 waren doch meines wissens  damals gleich. 
ne andere achse am hauptlager bräuchte ich wohl, aber sonst nix weiter?

habe z.Zt einen 165mm dämpfer, dann bräuchte ich die linkplates vom  RM 6 um 150mm FW zu erreichen, richtig??


----------



## decolocsta (10. November 2007)

die alten RM 6/7/9 waren einfach extrem Sexy in meinen Augen.....lecka...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. November 2007)

Prächtig, prächtig. Pleulstange vom Dämpfer im Eimer. 
Weiss jemand die maximale Dämpfereinbaulänge, die ich in ein RM7 reinbekomme? Eigentlich 190, aber geht evtl. auch 200?


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Wie ist das bei den alten 6/7/9ern....sind da die Gleitlager eher empfindlich und pflegeintensiv oder alles noch im Rahmen...?

Ich weiß nur das meine Gleitlager im Slayer durchaus pflege notwendig haben wenns Nass und dreckig wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (25. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei den alten 6/7/9ern....sind da die Gleitlager eher empfindlich und pflegeintensiv oder alles noch im Rahmen...?



Kurz nachdem ich mein 2001er RM6 in Betrieb genommen hatte, hab ich mir "sicherheitshalber" nochmal zusätzlich ein komplettes Lager- und Achsenkit besorgt. Zwischenzeitlich wurde das RM6 nochmal auf Federweg RM7 umgerüstet. Einmal pro Saison kurzer Lager- und Hinterbaucheck, schön mit den korrekten Drehmomenten wieder angezogen..... das Lager- und Achsenkit liegt immer noch nagelneu hier rum  . Also ich kann nicht klagen. 
Genauso wie beim 2002er RM7 von meinem Kumpel. Alles noch original.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

hört sich gut an, möchte mir iwann mal ein 7er zulegen, deshalb die Frage...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (26. November 2007)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Prächtig, prächtig. Pleulstange vom Dämpfer im Eimer.
> Weiss jemand die maximale Dämpfereinbaulänge, die ich in ein RM7 reinbekomme? Eigentlich 190, aber geht evtl. auch 200?




So inzwischen weiss ich es selber: 190 mm und nicht einen mm mehr.


----------



## mad-mk (28. November 2007)

hallo, hab noch ein 2001 (rot) rm6 im keller, würds an ein kenner verkaufen, wills nicht über ebay an irgendend einen 16 jährigen verkaufen, der denkt rocky mountain käme aus den usa...wüsste mal gern was das bike in 50 fahren wert is...wenn richy und wade legenden sind???


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> die alten RM 6/7/9 waren einfach extrem Sexy in meinen Augen.....lecka...



Und es wurde nur vom RM9 getoppt


----------



## santacruza (7. Dezember 2007)

hach ja...ein rm6 hatt ich auch mal. schön leicht als tourenhobel aufgebaut. leider beim festplattendefekt alle digitalen bilder verraucht. 

ein rm6 geht wohl für 300-400   bei ebay weg. ich würds aber behalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. Dezember 2007)

Der Beginn einer Liebe ...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (17. Dezember 2007)

Fährt jemand zufällig einen Marzocchi Roco WC Dämpfer in dem Rahmen? 
Wenn ja wie schwer (Fahrer) welche Federhärte?


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Januar 2008)

Oh  
Hab gerad erst gesehen das es auch einen RM7 Thread gibt...dacht es gäbe nur den RMX
Mein Liebling darf natürlich nicht fehlen


Einmal im Freeride/Bikepark Setup






[/URL][/IMG]


und einmal im Freeride-Touren Setup





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (16. Januar 2008)

wo liegt der unterschied? am sattel?


----------



## santacruza (16. Januar 2008)

Die Stütze, sieht man doch   bei dem rm7 simmons bin ich ganz neidisch dass ich bei ebay eins mal verpasst hab


----------



## SBIKERC (16. Januar 2008)

jo Sattel und Stütze

- oben Xtasy Stütze und Selle Italia Sattel
- unten Ringle Evolution und Fizik Nisense Sport

eigentlich bräuchte ich die erste Kombi net aber ich möchte mir meine Ringle nicht zerkratzen; irgendwie ist bei allen RM7's die Stütze verkratzt


----------



## santacruza (16. Januar 2008)

mals ne frage: bei ebay gibts folgendes rm7 dh http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2330&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

nun weiß ich von keinem w.s. in gelben flames, nur die grünen halt...unwissende dummheit oder hab ich doch recht??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, in Gelb hat es nie ein W.S. gegeben. 2002 war es eine Sonderedition, 2003 war es dann ein W.S. 
Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Januar 2008)

das is eine Sonderlackierung...aber keine WS Edit.
Rahmen is trotzdem ganz schick

Im Bikemarkt gibt es aber ein WS
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=88432&sort=1&cat=8&page=1


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. Januar 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> mals ne frage: bei ebay gibts folgendes rm7 dh http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2330&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> nun weiß ich von keinem w.s. in gelben flames, nur die grünen halt...unwissende dummheit oder hab ich doch recht??




Das mit den gelben Flammen ist ein LTD von 2000 oder 2001 glaub ich. Da gabs eine Handvoll Slayer (25-30?) und ein paar Reaper und RM7 (ich glaub das mit 6 Stück stimmt sogar bei RM7 und Reaper, aber fragt nicht ob diese Stückzahl worldwide oder in D gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (17. Januar 2008)

das RM7 mit den Flammen ist von 2002, Lackierung ist aber qualitativ gewöhnungsbedürftig und die Farben sehr blass bzw. matt. 2001 gab es auch ein Flames bei Slayer und RM6 (evtl. Element). Da war die Lackierung und die Farben viel hochwertiger! Hatte mal das 2002er RM7 habs dann aber aus dem Grund verkauft!

happy trails


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Januar 2008)

an meinem RM7 WS kommt mir der Lack sehr hochwertig vor...bislang hat es keine aber wirklich gar keine Macke


----------



## dirtpaw (18. Januar 2008)

da stimme ich Dir voll, am WS (grün silber schwarz) ist er auch top. Am Flames 2002 (schwarz gelb) ist er sicher auch haltbar, aber stumpf


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2008)

Es ist so ein kleiner Jugendtraum den ich mir echt nochmal erfüllen muss...außerdem passt er gut in meine Sammlung.
Ich möchte unbedingt noch das rot/schwarze RM6 oder das gelb/schwarze RM7 haben  
Welches Baujahr war das noch mal? 2001 oder?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2008)

Also mein RM7 ist weder matt noch stumpf!







[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Januar 2008)

geiles Gerät...gefällt mir gut 

net so schön finde ich die Spacer übern Vorbau
sind die Bremshebel Straitline Levers???

Das RM7 erlebt hier ja gerade wieder n riesen Boom...sehe in letzter Zeit immer häufiger welche in der Gallerie


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich! Die Spacer  gefallen mir auch nicht aber ich will sie nicht abschneiden weil wenn ich sie woanders einbauen will ist der Schaft dann eventuell zu kurz. Die Bremshebel sind Original Hope. Sattelklemme kommt auch noch in Gold. Ich hatte schon eine hier im Forum gekauft, nur die Post hat sie verloren.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2008)

oh ja so solls sein. 
Ich weiß nicht, an ein RM7 passt nur die Shiver


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich! Die Spacer  gefallen mir auch nicht aber ich will sie nicht abschneiden weil wenn ich sie woanders einbauen will ist der Schaft dann eventuell zu kurz.



Wenn du 1,5cm an Spacern oben drauf lässt,dann bleibt eigentlich immer noch genug Spielraum für andere Rahmen und wäre optisch um einiges gefälliger.Gerade bei einem so schönen Oldschooler würde ich mir das echt überlegen.Und für den Fall der Fälle kann man dir bei Cosmic auch ein neues Steuerrohr einpressen.Kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich hast du recht! Winterzeit- Bastelzeit oder so!


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Januar 2008)

^^und so mega kurz ist das Schaftrohr ja danach auch nicht...oder kürze es so das du oben zwei Spacer wegnimmst und einen oben drauf lässt 

- Sieht dann nicht ganz so turmartig aus
- der Schaft wird nur um 1 cm gekürzt
- und wenn oben noch ein Spacer über den Vorbau ist bringt das nochmal Stabilität


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Januar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^und so mega kurz ist das Schaftrohr ja danach auch nicht...oder kürze es so das du oben zwei Spacer wegnimmst und einen oben drauf lässt
> 
> - Sieht dann nicht ganz so turmartig aus
> - der Schaft wird nur um 1 cm gekürzt
> - und wenn oben noch ein Spacer über den Vorbau ist bringt das nochmal Stabilität



Jo, da hast du recht! Genauso werde ich es machen!


----------



## pEju (19. Januar 2008)

ich hab auch NOCH eins...


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Januar 2008)

hmmmm also die lackierung i kombination mit der dorado ist traumhaft 
kettenführung in schlicht würde auch noch einiges hermachen.. sowie ein laufradsatz mit hope-naben in gunsmoke  muss aber alles nicht..


----------



## pEju (19. Januar 2008)

danke danke...suche aber nach ersatz - muss was neues her.
ala turner dhr, iron horse sunday, intense socom
oder das neue lapierre...

ein reines dh bike eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (19. Januar 2008)

hmmmmm das gefühl kenn ich..


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2008)

jetzt hört mal auf, eure Mamas wird ja auch nicht verkauft wenn sie graue Haare bekommen.


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Januar 2008)

nicht?


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2008)

nicht wenn sie Rocky Mountain auf dem Rücken Tätowiert hat!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Januar 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> ich hab auch NOCH eins...



Yes, Yes, Yes! Sehr schön!

Wie auch schon erwähnt die MRP-Rollen in Orange stören mich auch immer!


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2008)

kann man ja in schwarz nachordern 

PS: MRP


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Januar 2008)

Sollen aber extrem teuer sein?!


----------



## decolocsta (19. Januar 2008)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...056&cid=080114032631&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## SBIKERC (20. Januar 2008)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> ich hab auch NOCH eins...



muss nochmal zitiert werden...is richtig geil dein Teil...andere Bremsen und Kefü und es ist perfekt 

verkauf es nicht, is doch richtig kultig dein Rocky...also wenns geht hohl dir lieber noch n weiteres Bike...das Bike würde ich net mehr hergeben


----------



## Grüner Hulk (20. Januar 2008)

So nachdem sich meine Zeit als aktiver RM 6 umgebaut auf RM 7 Besitzer dem Ende nähert noch was für die aktiven Besitzer...
Man sollte sich um einen Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer bemühen.
Man sollte sich eine 750er Feder reinbasteln.
Man sollte sich falls man sich für einen Marzocchi Roco WC reinmachen will an Eibach-Federn wenden.
Man sollte sich einen Toyota Lackstift "Feuerrot" beschaffen
Man sollte nicht versuchen die Umwerferhalterung selber zu basteln (=Zeitverschendung)
Man sollte sich die Lager bei Ebay von SKF kaufen
Man sollte sich besinnen und erinnern, dass "Washer" auf English einfach Beilagscheibe heisst und die gibts im 100er Sack im Schraubenhandel
Man sollte sich mal im Internet eine Zoll-CM Umrechnung beschaffen, damit man weiss 16,5 Zoll ist sau klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (21. Januar 2008)

DC. schrieb:


> funktioniert das wenn ich an mein switch von 2002 eine RM 6 / RM 7 schwinge baue?? die hauptrahmen von Switch und RM 6 waren doch meines wissens  damals gleich.
> ne andere achse am hauptlager bräuchte ich wohl, aber sonst nix weiter?
> 
> habe z.Zt einen 165mm dämpfer, dann bräuchte ich die linkplates vom  RM 6 um 150mm FW zu erreichen, richtig??



würde mich auch interessieren, ob die RM 6/7 schwingen ins Switch gehen oder ob irgendwo doch n Versatz drin ist


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Januar 2008)

jo geht...User  imperator jo hat so ein Ding...Switch Hauptrahmen (1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr) mit RM7 Schwinge
Hier das Bike






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## decolocsta (21. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand genauere Infos dazu?

da ja beim Switch in den ganzen Baureihen die Gefrästen Bleche mal weiter richtung Hinterbau waren, mal weiter zum Rahmeninneren.
Zwecks der Geometrie, ob ich da jetzt z.b. einfach einen RM7 Hinterbau in mein 2004er Switch machen kann und die gleiche Geo hab wie beim RM7 oder ob sich da was ändert.


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Januar 2008)

^^imperator jo hat die Rahmen nicht selber zusammengebaut...soweit ich weiß hat er das Rocky ausn Bikemarkt (er hatte mal interesse an einer Reduzierhülse von mir)

schreib ihn einfach mal an ob er noch weiß von wem er es hat


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Januar 2008)

Was auch evtl. helfen könnte wären die jeweiligen Detailzeichnungen von Rocky Mountain. Wenn die Ersatzteilbezeichnungen gleich sind, könnte man dies  so deuten, dass es theoretisch wahrscheinlich klappen könnte.


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2008)

Bei aller Liebe - aber der Verursacher des grünen Dings da oben gehört verklagt.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Januar 2008)

*Hier mal die Geometriedaten vom RM7 (18Zoll):*

Oberrohrlänge: 585 mm
Sitzrohrlänge: 460 mm
Kettenstreben: 445 mm

*Geo Daten Switch (18Zoll):*

Oberrohlänge: 590 mm
Sitzrohrlänge: 460 mm
Kettenstreben: 435 mm


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Januar 2008)

Es gab auch schonmal einen Thread über den Bau eines RM7 mit Switch 1.5" Hauptrahmen und RM7 Schwinge

Hier der Link
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219297&highlight=geometrie

-Riot- heißt wahrscheinlich der User der das grüne RM7/Switch gebaut hat


----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. Januar 2008)

Familienfotos sind doch immer die schönsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2008)

Die Wade-Edition ist einfach ein wunderschöner Rahmen.
Deiner sieht ja vom Zustand her noch relativ neu aus. Glückwunsch.
Wird der aufgebaut oder verkauft?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. Januar 2008)

Aufgebaut!


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

wahnsinns rahmen! super zustand! echt nice...


----------



## SBIKERC (23. Januar 2008)

schicke Familie haste da 

was für ein Dämpfer kommt in das RM7?
und weshalb hat der Hinterbau kein TrustLink Decal?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2008)

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall mit dem Schmuckstück!


----------



## SBIKERC (23. Januar 2008)

verkaufste den RM6 wegen den RM7 Rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Januar 2008)

Decal war so zerfleddert, dass es echt peinlich war. Habe mir einen neuen besorgt, nur noch nicht drauf geklebt. Kommt schon noch keine Sorge 
Vom Dämpfer, naja da könnte ich stunden drüber erzählen...
Kurzfassung:
Fox Vanilla RC, 190 mm Einbaulänge, 750 Feder. 

Der Ausgangspunkt war ja, dass ich einen Klassiker aufbauen wollte und der RM6 war meine Einstiegsdroge in die RM-Oldie-Liga. Spötter sagen, dass ich doch gleich einen RM9 kaufen hätt sollen, anstatt jetzt den RM7, aber das ertrage ich gelassen (der ebay-assistent für die RM9 suche läuft). Tätschel meine Schäfchen, genieße die verbleibende gemeinsame Zeit, und alle können uns mal. Klar, man könnte drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht stimmt was die Stimmen sagen, aber das mache ich, wenn ich einen RM9 neben das RM7 stellen kann. Und überhaupt, wenn einer Schuld hat, dann sind das die lieben Forumsteilnehmer, die mit ihren RM7´s den Teufel in mir geweckt haben.
Einen rational nachvollziehbaren Grund, den man benennt und alle sagen "ja klar, dass hätte ich auch gemacht..." kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn da aber ein RM9 kommt, sollte auch ein RMX rein!


----------



## decolocsta (24. Januar 2008)

und welchen Sinn hat das dann?


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und welchen Sinn hat das dann?



Entschuldige, aber für diese Frage gehörst du aus diesem Forum ausgeschlossen!!     
Sinnfragen bezüglich RM6,7,9 oder RMX tztztztzt....

Sinnlose Grüße

bike-it-easy


----------



## decolocsta (24. Januar 2008)

achso, stimmt 2,5 cm mehr Federweg, klar, wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein....


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Januar 2008)

ach is doch eigentlich egal was für einen Sinn das macht.

*Fakt is ein RM6, RM7, RM9 oder ein RMX sind einfach nur geile Bikes die wie Rocky Mountain an sich Kult sind *


----------



## decolocsta (24. Januar 2008)

Hab ich gesagt die Bikes sein nicht geil?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (24. Januar 2008)

So jetzt schauts mal wie sich bereits hier die Geister "scheiden", dann könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen wie die Aktion in meinem nicht bikendem Umfeld ankam.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Januar 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber für diese Frage gehörst du aus diesem Forum ausgeschlossen!!
> Sinnfragen bezüglich RM6,7,9 oder RMX tztztztzt....
> 
> Sinnlose Grüße
> ...



Recht so!!!! Da stimme ich dir voll zu! Es muss eben alles in der Garage stehen! Das es verfügbar ist wenn man Lust darauf hat. Die Öl Scheichs haben auch zig schnelle Wagen, ohne über Sinn und Unsinn sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Die Öl Scheichs haben auch zig schnelle Wagen, ohne über Sinn und Unsinn sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen.



Jaja, mit so 'ner Ölquelle im Vorgarten wär das noch um ein Vielfaches leichter, was den Fuhrpark betrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (25. Januar 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> So jetzt schauts mal wie sich bereits hier die Geister "scheiden", dann könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen wie die Aktion in meinem nicht bikendem Umfeld ankam.



ich habe drei Bikes, ein CC, Freerider und einen DHler...alle bestimmt net schlecht und die Bikes machen für mich Sinn da unterschiedlicher Einsatzzweck

Mein Vater versteht das als Einzigster, da er selber biket.
Aber zB für meine Freundin...die hat mich für bescheuert erklärt..."wie kann man nur tausende von Euros für Fahrräder ausgeben wenn man schon ein gutes Fahrrad hat?"
Naja ihr zu sagen das es sowas wie Liebe ist...besser nicht.
Habs ihr zwar immer irgendwie erklären können weshalb das den sein muss aber so wirklich Einsicht hatte sie nie.
Zum Geburtstag hat sie von mir ein neues Bike bekommen (war überfällig, möchte den Sport ja schließlich auch ab und zu mit ihr ausüben)...und nach den ersten Probefahrten siehe da: "wow das läßt sich ja viel einfacher fahren als mein altes "
jetzt versteht sie es etwa warum man ab und zu mal was neues kauft obwohl das alte noch technisch in Ordnung ist


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2008)

wo wir doch in letzter Zeit viel vom Umbau eines Switchs zu einen RM7 geredet haben hier mal ein Pic von den Switch von Baumschuppser und meinem RM7 in Willingen






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Januar 2008)

? dem baumschubser hab ich doch mien grünes verkauft


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2008)

ja das ist aber das Switch von User Baumschuppser...deins hat dann wohl Baumschubser...es gibt auch noch User Baumschubbser 
Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/memberlist.php?do=getall


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2008)

geiles bild


----------



## jota (28. Januar 2008)

@switch
genau ,dein grüner rahmen ist wieder aufgebaut und zwar vom baumschubser ,wohnt direkt bei mir umme ecke,und waren schon ein paar potthalden unsicher machen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (28. Januar 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> hach ja...ein rm6 hatt ich auch mal. schÃ¶n leicht als tourenhobel aufgebaut. leider beim festplattendefekt alle digitalen bilder verraucht.
> 
> ein rm6 geht wohl fÃ¼r 300-400  â¬ bei ebay weg. ich wÃ¼rds aber behalten!!!




na schau jetzt hast ja wieder eins ;-)

Man kÃ¶nnte doch unter Fans mal einen riesen Haufen von Rockies machen und jeder darf mal eine zeitlang ein Anderes fahren, und dann wird wieder zurÃ¼ckgetauscht. Der Vorteil wÃ¤re ebay u.Ã¤. wÃ¼rden nix verdienen.


----------



## jota (28. Januar 2008)

niemals !
meine rockys sind doch keine schlampen wo jeder mal drauf darf.


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2008)

unterschreib!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (29. Januar 2008)

ich mach bald nen eigenen laden auf....das rm6 vom grünen hulk hab ich schon...fehlt noch ein simmons rm7 und ein rm9. aber dass mit dem radlpool, ich weiß net. es gibt da ja zuviele die sich für profis halten aber die fahrtechnik eines 1 jährigen haben


----------



## schoko404 (30. Januar 2008)

mal eben nebenbei gefragt:
Hat einer von euch noch ein paar Dämpferbuchsen für für mich (RM7 mit Fox Vanilla RC)???
Wäre über ne kurze Nachricht sehr dankbar!
mfg Hauke


----------



## SBIKERC (31. Januar 2008)

ne hab nichts im Angebot...hab zwar meinen Vanilla RC gegen den Pearl ausgetauscht aber die Buchsen habe ich behalten


----------



## Grüner Hulk (31. Januar 2008)

da bin ich ja gespannt wie lange der pearl hält. ist ein strammes umlenkverhältnis für einen luftdämpfer. halt uns da mal aufm laufenden, wäre ja wenn er hält eine alternative. (großbuchstaben sind auch bei ebay verkauft worden)


----------



## SBIKERC (5. Februar 2008)

also die ersten Monate hat er ohne Probleme überstanden...den ersten Bikeparkausflug hat er auch schon hinter sich
nur bei um die 0 Grad quietscht er


----------



## imperator jo (20. Februar 2008)

mein rm7, jetz endlich fertig und zurück inder heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (25. Februar 2008)

irgendwann fahre ich auch mal nach Canada


----------



## GArock (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ne kleine Frage , an meinem RM7 WS habe ich wohl einen Tretlagerschaden , die Kurbel ist eine Raceface Diabolus inclusive innenlager.
Kann ich ohne Probleme auf ein Shimano(XT oder so) Austauschmodell zurückgreifen oder gibts da Unterschiede in der Breite der Lagerschalen?
Ich hab das Rad zwar selber aufgebaut aber ich weiss auch net mehr was für ne Gewindeart das war.
Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand meiner Unwissenheit ein Ende berreiten könnte


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Februar 2008)

eine XT hat doch ein Hollowtec Innenlager, die passen in 68mm und 73mm Gehäuse.
Muss zugeben das ich jetzt gerade nicht weiß was für n Gehäusegröße das RM7 hat, aber wenns n Hollowtec Innenlager ist passt ja sowieso


----------



## decolocsta (29. Februar 2008)

sollte 73 sein...


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. März 2008)

Hi bin auf der Suche nach den Anzugsmomenten der Link`s am 7èr.
Kann mir da einer helfen? 
Und die Umwerfer-Schellen ?? such i a noch ...wenn einer was rumliegen hat....bitte melden!!!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Grüner Hulk (2. März 2008)

Laut Manual alle M8 mit 27 Nm. 
Für die Umwerferschellen: hoffe auf ebay oder setz Dich hin, wenn Du sie beim Importeur bestellts. Da wird Dir schwindlig vom Preis.

Ah, bevor ichs vergess: frag mal "santacruza" hier vom Forum, der hat glaub 2 über. Bei meinem RM6 waren welche dabei und bei ebay hat er auch welche ersteigert.


----------



## Kistenbiker (2. März 2008)

Erst mal danke für die Infos!!
Dann werd i mal mein Glück versuchen.
Hab schon gesehen das die Teile 30  kosten sollen....ist eben RM


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. März 2008)

@ Hulk

weißt du auch noch wieviel NM für die Hauptlager??

will meinen 7`er ja nicht gleich den Todesstoß geben  

Gibt es eigentlich auf der HP oder sonst wo im Netz mehr technische Infos zu den "alten" RM`s...finde da nix  
Danke schon mal


----------



## Grüner Hulk (3. März 2008)

Ich zitiere:
"...13. Ziehen Sie alle Schrauben in der Schwinge und in den Link Plates mit 27 Nm fest. Abb. 33..."
Quelle: Montage des Lagers: RM7 FR und DH, Rocky Mountain

Persönliche Meinung: ja, das ist stramm. Habe zur Sicherheit nacheinander meine Finger an alle sich drehenden Lager des Trustlinks und des Hauptrahmens gehalten und meinen Astralkörper mal über den Sattel gelegt um einzufedern. Alles konnte sich bewegen, ich hatte kein brachiales Losbrechmoment bis sich alles bewegen konnte.

So selten sind aber die herzhaft scheinenden Anzugsdrehmomente bei Rocky wohl nicht:
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/dateien/PDF__s/3D_LINK_27.02.pdf

PPS: Ich habs wieder etwas lockerer gemacht und schau lieber immer wieder mal obs fest ist. (hab mich auch für die selbstsichernden Muttern entschieden). Solange kein Spiel im Hinterbau ist, bin ich auch mit weniger Nm zufrieden. Was soll man sonst machen, wenn man auf die Gondel wartet. Fuß auf die Schwinge, Hand ans Sattelrohr des Rahmens und ab und an mal "rumrötteln". 
Nach Fest kommt Ab. (und das funktioniert immer)


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. März 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> PPS: Ich habs wieder etwas lockerer gemacht und schau lieber immer wieder mal obs fest ist. (hab mich auch für die selbstsichernden Muttern entschieden). Solange kein Spiel im Hinterbau ist, bin ich auch mit weniger Nm zufrieden. Was soll man sonst machen, wenn man auf die Gondel wartet. Fuß auf die Schwinge, Hand ans Sattelrohr des Rahmens und ab und an mal "rumrötteln".
> Nach Fest kommt Ab. (und das funktioniert immer)



Das pdf. hatte ich schon gesehen....aber weil da kein RM7 drauf war......sch*** deutsche Genauigkeit.  

Genau so hab i des auch schon gemacht.
Selbstsichernde Schrauben und Beilagen in der richtigen Größe!! Mein Vorgänger hatte welche drin die über das Lager noch drüber gingen.....Presspassung  

Feder aus dem Dämpfer und dann lässt sich das alles leicht bewegen....ohne Spiel.

Werde mit den Anzugsmomenten auch unter 27 NM bleiben und das mit "Gefühl" machen.....wie gesagt nach fest kommt ab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. März 2008)

Beilagscheiben die über die Lager rausgehen sollen wohl vor Dreck schützen. Banshee macht das beim Scream auch und legt auf die gedichteten Lager noch weisse Unterlegscheiben drauf. Hab mal hochdünne Unterlegscheiben fürs RM gebastelt, war aber sinnfrei. Es hat sich dann nix mehr bewegt und ich hab sie unverzüglich wieder ausgebaut und heb sie jetzt fürs Banshee auf. Naja, man kann nie genug Ersatzteile haben


----------



## decolocsta (4. März 2008)

fand das beim Banshee immer so zum kotzen


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. März 2008)

Ja über die Größe der Beilagscheiben hatte ich gestern auch schon a Diskusion.
Macht doch keinen Sinn (außer das mit dem Dreck evtl.) wenn i die innere und äussere Lagerscheiben mit der Beilage überdecke und dann mit 27 NM an knalle.

Da hast doch ein einen so feinfühlig ansprechenden Hinterbau wie ein Betonmischer .....oder blicke ich da was nicht


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. März 2008)

So es ist vollbracht mein Projekt "fahrbarer Klassiker" ist fertig







Danksagung:
Vielen Dank an der Stelle an "Blackholez" für die "Leihgabe" der Shiver!

Zur Dämpfersocke: Jeder der in der letzten Zeit einen 190er Vanilla gesucht hat weiss wovon ich spreche, wenn ich sage:
"Da gib ma schön obacht drauf. Der ist inzwischen selten..."


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. März 2008)

echt schönes Radl    

Aber es sei mir erlaubt.......das Riffelblech auf der Schwinge ......Funktion  ......optik  


Mein 7`er soll ja heute auch aus der "Klinik" kommen ....dann wird aufgebaut


----------



## SBIKERC (12. März 2008)

schönes Bike haste da  die Shiver kommt gut

zu den Dämpferschutz...ich merke selber wie schnell der Dämpfer im RM7 dreckig wird aber trotzdem mache ich mir so n Ding nicht dran, für mich optisch ein no go. Da finde ich sogar meinen Pearl (aus Gewichtsgründen) schicker.

Der schwarze Klebestreifen am Steuerrohr muss definitiv gegen eine durchsichtige Folie getauscht werden.

Die Schaltwerkstellung sieht auch ein wenig anders aus (liegt aber wohl an den kleinen KB).

Der Kettenstrebenschutz passt zu der wuchtigen Optik der Shiver aber es gibt auch leichteres was das gleiche bewirkt.

Vom technischen passt alles gut, 
insgesamt ein gutes RM7 WS 

PS: ist das hinten 24"?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. März 2008)

Riffelblech: 
War auch so ein fetisch wie das ganze Bike. Wollte ich schon immer mal haben.  

Der schwarze Glebestreifen wurde entfernt.

Die Dämpfersocke wird nur bei Bedarf aufgezogen.

Kettenlänge wird wohl noch um ein Stück gekürzt, dann passt auch die Schaltwerkstellung.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. März 2008)

ist es den hinten jetzt 24"???


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. März 2008)

ja, da war noch eine da und die kam rein. man wird sehen wie es sich fährt. im zweifelsfalle wird halt ausgespeicht und eine neue felge reingemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiler69 (13. März 2008)

Hey, habe mir auch gerade mein Traum erfüllt
Mit was für eine Federstärke fahrt Ihr Eure Dämpfer?, habe eine 750 Feder drin, bin aber wohl zu schwer, zu gr0ßer SAG


----------



## SBIKERC (14. März 2008)

^^also ich habe ja einen Luftdämpfer 
ich hatte vorher aber eine 800-er Feder war mir aber zu hart (wiege nur knappe 70kg)
die vordere Bremsleitung muss anders verlegt werden, steht viel zu weit ab...und Kette geben ist zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht 
der VR Reifen sieht auch nivh gerad geeignet aus
was is den das für n Bremse?


----------



## heiler69 (14. März 2008)

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig 
Vorderreifen ist der Explorer 2.1 von Conti und die Bremsen sind die neuen xt`s von shimano, gab es halt sehr günstig im Angebot. 

P.S. Wirst sowieso lachen wenn ich erzähle das ich aus dem extrem flachen Bremen komme und die einzige Erhebung über 70m ein Müllberg ist


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. März 2008)

@ heiler
Ja das du noch nicht fertig warst kann man sich eigentlich denken, wenn noch keine Kette drauf ist   

70 Meter ......Hauptsache die sind dann steil!!

Wenn meiner mal ganz fertig ist (evtl. heute noch) werd i a mal ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## heiler69 (16. März 2008)

kann nur sagen black is beutyfull.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

Es ist vollbracht  

Nur das mit den Bildern in den fred das klappt nicht  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/8/7/0/0/_/medium/DSC00284
aber unter meinen Bildern kann mann den 7 er anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. März 2008)

RM von Kistenbiker:


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

@ Hulk

DANKE!!!

wenn mir das noch einer erklären würde


----------



## heiler69 (16. März 2008)

Hey Kistenbiker,

Du hast ja schon Deine Fotos im Album abgelegt, jetzt machst Du ein Doppelklick auf eins von den Fotos und kopierst oben im Browser die Http. Anschließend gehst Du bei Deiner neuen Antwort auf das "Grafik einfügen" Symbol, dort steht schon Http, einmal mit Deiner kopierten Http austauschen und schon hast Du ein großes Foto.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

Test !!!!






Geht nicht


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

Test 2 !!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!  

Beste Dank !!!!!!!


----------



## heiler69 (16. März 2008)

Ja, schwarz hat was


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. März 2008)

Schwarzfahren ist doch immer gut  

Und da kannst farblich keinen Fehler machen  

Brauch nur vorne ne neue Felge....hatte wohl schon länger mal eine Feindberührung ....hab i aber erst beim wechseln der BB gemerkt.

Ja Mavic macht schon gute Felgen!!


----------



## schoko404 (18. März 2008)

Na, dann werde ich meinen Hobel hier auch mal vorstellen. Bin mit der Dämpferfeder auch noch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Wiege 85kg und ist ne 600er Feder verbaut...Ist doch ziemlich "weich"...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. März 2008)

Hallo, 
ehrlich gesprochen bin ich auch bei 85 kg fahrfertig und hab eine 750er. Sag ist ok. Also scheint so rund 750-800 für unser Kampfgewicht passend.
So wieder ein kleiner Auszug ausm Manual:
*Dämpferspezifikationen und Federhärten 2*
RM7: 190mm Einbaulänge, 50mm Hub, M8 x 22mm Einbaubreite
Fox Vanilla RC: 16.5: 700lb.
18.0: 750lb.
19.5: 850lb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiler69 (18. März 2008)

Hey schoko404,

habe Feder "750 x 56 Länge 125 mm" für 19 gekauft, und die passt.

http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p434_D-mpferfeder-Ersatzfeder-von-X-Fusion.html&XTCsid=fec2d1c00b715a1a38a9a84d9d38b3de[/url]


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. März 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ehrlich gesprochen bin ich auch bei 85 kg fahrfertig und hab eine 750er. Sag ist ok. Also scheint so rund 750-800 für unser Kampfgewicht passend.



meins hat bei 16,5 eine 700 er drin und mit meinen paar (74) Kg gibt das einen guten SAG.....also 750 sollte bei euch etwas "robuster" gebauten dann wohl passen  

@ 404 
orig. Lack sieht eben doch besser aus


----------



## Frorider86 (25. März 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Schwingen waren bei den Beiden die gleichen,unterschiedlich waren nur die Links
> Ich hatte damals auch so ein 2001er RM6 auf 7 Umbau
> 
> Ach ja,mein erstes Rocky...lang ist´s her



Mal ein paar Fragen:

Möchte mir diesen Rahmen zulegen , aber was hat es genau mit diesen "Link´s" auf sich, das das nun ein RM7 ist!? Mehr Federweg oder andere Dämpferlänge?
Wie viel Federweg? <--Finde nirgends ein Datenblatt
Welche spezifischen Manko´s hat das RM6?
Hat der Hinterbau auch eine 150er Nabe?
Wie schauts mit der Mindestbauhöhe der Gabel aus? Wollte meine Lyrik verbauen...

Hab da grad eine Ebay Auktion gesehen und wüsste gern ob sich das mitbieten lohnt.

Danke schonmal für konstruktive Antworten 

Schön Gruß
der Fro


----------



## schoko404 (25. März 2008)

Das RM6 hat nen 165er Dämfer verbaut (150mm Federweg), das RM7 nen 190er Dämpfer (175mm Federweg). Wenn du in das originale RM6 (wie das bei ebay momentan) nen 190er Dämpfer einbauen willst musst du dir die Umlenkhebel vom RM7 besorgen.Sind aber echt schwer zu bekommen die Teile!!!...und als originla Ersatzteil auch schweine teuer!


----------



## decolocsta (25. März 2008)

135mm Standart Hinterbau...

Lyrik sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Frorider86 (25. März 2008)

Hmm...160er Dämpfer ist mist...190er sollte es schon sein.
Hat das RM7 auch 135er Hinterradnabe? Bzw bis zu welchem Baujahr ist das so? Wollte nicht ne neue Nabe besorgen bzw Laufrad...weil muss ja alles einhaltlich, also DT Laufrad 
Mist...also weiter suchen...oder hat grad jmd zufällig ein passenden Rahmen rumliegen oder diese Platten?


----------



## schoko404 (25. März 2008)

Das RM7 hat auch Standard-Hinterbau also 135mm. RM9 weiß ich nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (25. März 2008)

rm9 auch....gibts aber imho nur in 19,5" was etwas blöd ist....ich würde nach einem RM7 kucken....


----------



## Frorider86 (25. März 2008)

19,5" is bissl zu hoch...max 18" oder gar 16" Rahmenhöhe.

Suche schon wie blöd RM7. Entweder es gibt keine mehr oder die anderen wollen nicht teilen Wobei mir die Farbe ja schon fast egal wäre  Sexy, wäre aber dieses rot/schwarz vom 6er Aber...i-was is ja immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. März 2008)

wie gesagt, das RM6 konnte man umbauen zum RM7, gibt auch viele die das so verkaufen...viele in "" Zeichen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=96461&sort=1&cat=all&page=4

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=78682&sort=1&cat=all&page=7


----------



## Frorider86 (25. März 2008)

Ui...die hab ich ja noch garnicht entdeckt. Danke 
Sind allerdings Komplettbikes...aber egal, villt rücken die ja auch nur den Rahmen raus


----------



## decolocsta (25. März 2008)

eben, fragen kostet nix


----------



## Grüner Hulk (25. März 2008)

Hatte mal kurze Zeit beide RM6 und RM7. (siehe Familienfoto) Ist schon ein kleiner, wenn auch akademischer Unterschied vom Rahmen her. Die Löcher Rund um die Dämpferaufnahme sind anders rausgefräst und wie gesagt die Links der Umlenkung unterscheiden sich auch. Lass Dir Zeit bei der Suche, das ist das was ich Dir mit auf den Weg geben möchte. Die Sache entwickelt sich leicht zum totalen Fulltimejob. Kauf es möglichst vollständig, sprich incl. Dämpfer. 190er Dämpfer sind mittlerweile rar in gutem Zustand. Im besten Fall bekommst Du auch noch die kleinen Platten zur Umwerfermontage mit (kosteten echt richtig viel Kohle, wenn Du sie nachbestellst). 
*Glück auf und willkommen im Club!*








Abgelaufene Auktionen bei ebay zu...: 180227150857  
Artikelnummer: 150228814031


----------



## Frorider86 (25. März 2008)

Die Auktionen hab ich auch schon gesehen...allerdings sind das ja beide mit 160er Dämpfer!?
Deine 2. Nummer wäre interessant...also nur der Rahmen.

Das mit dem Dämpfer wäre Latte bei 190er Einbaulänge...wollte da eigentlich mein FOX RP 23 nehmen...also quasi das alles was an meinem Switch dran ist. (Oder ein Kumpel hat nen alten RS Pro Deluxe wieder flot gemacht )
Dann wird das RM7 gefahren, je nachdem welches sich besser fährt kommt der andere Rahmen an die Wand. Ok, das is bissl freaky...aber beide Rahmen sind sexy. Sollte später Geld übrig sein, werden beide aufgebaut


----------



## SBIKERC (26. März 2008)

schoko404 schrieb:


> Das RM6 hat nen 165er Dämfer verbaut (150mm Federweg), das RM7 nen 190er Dämpfer (175mm Federweg). Wenn du in das originale RM6 (wie das bei ebay momentan) nen 190er Dämpfer einbauen willst musst du dir die Umlenkhebel vom RM7 besorgen.Sind aber echt schwer zu bekommen die Teile!!!...und als originla Ersatzteil auch schweine teuer!



habe bei meinem RM7 WS was von 185mm FW gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (26. März 2008)

@ Hulk
hättest mir deine Umwerferschalen gegeben  dann hätte ich die nicht selber basteln müßen  ( bei über 50 echte Alternative)

Aber wenn man zwei Daumen hat geht das auch....sieht eben nicht so pro. aus  
Funktion vor Optik!!


----------



## decolocsta (26. März 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> habe bei meinem RM7 WS was von 185mm FW gelesen



RM7 = 7" = 17,78


----------



## Grüner Hulk (26. März 2008)

@ Kistenbiker

Hätte ichs gewusst, hätte ich den Rahmen nicht incl. der Schellen bei ebay vertickert...

Zoll in cm:
http://www.carstenkiehn.de/deutsch/zoll-cm.htm

Schrauben für Trustlink:
http://www.wat-schrauben.com/shop/kontakt.asp

Federhärte berechnen:
http://www.mojo.co.uk/html(mojo)/springcalc.htm


----------



## Frorider86 (26. März 2008)

Kleine Frage zwischendurch diese "Links" sind doch die "Verbindungsplatten" von Dämpferaufnahme, Rahmen und dem "Stek" von der Schwinge!?

Hat jmd. spontan den aktuellen Preis von den Teilen?


----------



## schoko404 (26. März 2008)

aktueller Preis nicht genau...vor 2 Jahren 175Euronen...also heute wohl etwas teurer!


----------



## Frorider86 (26. März 2008)

Auweiha...dachte da spontan an 50. Ok, im extremfall selber fräsen lassen
Oder einem in einem günstigen Augenblick beim warten auf dem Lift in WiBe abbauen und tauschen


----------



## schoko404 (26. März 2008)

joar..selber fräsen geht auch...haben auch schon einige gemacht!!


----------



## heiler69 (26. März 2008)

Hatte mir günstig einen Rahmen von RM6 geholt, und `ne  Schwinge plus Hebel. Diesen Winter alles in Ruhe zusammen gebaut, muss man sich halt Zeit bei lassen. Vor 10 Tagen wurde ein Rahmen mit Federbein "Rocky Mountain RM 7 Wade Simmons mit FOX Vanilla RC" für 389 verscherbelt ist die bessere Alternative als selber zu basteln.




Hier noch ein Bild falls Du selber fräsen willst.


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. März 2008)

@frorider 86
versuchs mal hier: [email protected] könnte etwas günstiger sein.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. März 2008)

Hier mal ein neues Foto von meiner Süßen...ich weiß viel erkennt man nicht aber ich fand  die Farben schön und ihr kennt es ja eh schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (31. März 2008)

@ Frorider
Artikelnummer: 180227150857   ???
Artikelnummer: 160223664666 
Artikelnummer: 320233942327

wennst se nicht schon selber gefunden hast


----------



## Frorider86 (1. April 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ Frorider
> Artikelnummer: 180227150857   ???
> Artikelnummer: 160223664666
> Artikelnummer: 320233942327
> ...



Jop, Danke
Hatte ich schon gesehen


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. April 2008)

Habe endlich fertig....wie lange nur  







Jetzt ohne Dualcontrol


----------



## Grüner Hulk (14. April 2008)

Sowas darfst in keinem Rocky Forum in den Raum stellen. Fertig ist man nie...

Du könntest z.B. die Wiese mal wieder mähen und den Zaun reparieren


----------



## decolocsta (14. April 2008)

irgendwie wirkt das Tretlager ungewöhnlich hoch, es sieht recht stelzig aus, kann doch so eig, nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. April 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Sowas darfst in keinem Rocky Forum in den Raum stellen. Fertig ist man nie...
> 
> Du könntest z.B. die Wiese mal wieder mähen und den Zaun reparieren



Wennst Zeit hast mein Rasenmonster steht dir zur freien Verfügung  

@decolocsta

Stelzig? dir komm i glei


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

Eigenbau Umwerferaufnahme







30 min Arbeit  ....60,-  gespart


----------



## Grüner Hulk (15. April 2008)

Ich will Dein handwerkliches Geschick nicht schmälern, aber das was Du Dir in rot selber gebastelt hast ist eine Reduzierung für das Umwerferschellenmaß, nicht DER Adapter der eigentlich sooooo frech im Preis ist. Die Reduzierung ist bei neuen Umwerfer (zumindest bei Shiwürgo) dabei, sodass die Radlhändler es einem meist einfach schenken, wenn man nett frägt. Die kleinen Metallklötzchen, die bei Dir unter der roten Schelle sitzen sind die teuren teilchen. (unter den Metallklötzchen kommt ein Umwerferschellenmontagetechnisch (mein eigenes Wort (auch ich bin ein Bastler) völlig unbrauchbares eckiges Stückchen Metall zum Vorschein. 
Der exklusive Adapter ist auf dem viel zu kleinen Bildchen zu sehen (das Ding mit dem Kabelbinder drum rum) 



Aber trotzdem coole Idee. Selber rumbasteln tut man ja auch, weils schön ist zu beweisen, dass es auch ohne Großserie geht!!!
Ich habe z.B. einen Sonntag im Winter damit zugebracht die weissen "Plastikunterlegscheiben" des Trust Links aus dem Deckel einer Dose Pulvercappuchino zu basteln. Hab dann am Montag beim Importeuer die Scheibchen bestellt... 
Heissen übrigens Shim washer Art.: I8I027FBY


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

Ja mei gutster ...das rote ist nur da drann wegen der Optik [black and red]! Orig war es schwarz....eben orig. Shiwago Reduzierung.

Das runde schwarze darunter ist mein Adapter ....weil ....sonst ist da ja eckig und klein  

Sag mal trinkst du im Forum ?    hast doch selber einen 7ér


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

shit, hab solche dinger letztens verschenkt, wenn ich gewusst hätte das die 60 Euro neu kosten hätte ich einen von euch paar Taler aus der Tasche gezogen


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> shit, hab solche dinger letztens verschenkt, wenn ich gewusst hätte das die 60 Euro neu kosten hätte ich einen von euch paar Taler aus der Tasche gezogen



Mann das gibts doch nicht   die einen verschenken die Sachen und andere   

wennst wieder was verschenken willst.....einfach PM an mich


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

werd ich machen, vor allem wenn es eine Portion tieferes Tretlager ist, die kann dein Rm7 gut gebrauchen....  naja, mein Bullit könnte davon auch was brauchen


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> werd ich machen, vor allem wenn es eine Portion tieferes Tretlager ist, die kann dein Rm7 gut gebrauchen....  naja, mein Bullit könnte davon auch was brauchen



Das hohe Tretlager haben die Amis doch extra so gemacht damit kleine Leute (wie ich) auf dem Bike größer raus kommen......noch nicht gewußt??
[klug*******rmod off]


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

ich poste mal ein Bild von deinem Bike, sonst werden wir hier wegen Off Topic aus dem Forum gejagt 





was mir auch gleich auffällt, mach die obere Brücke über die Spacer, sieht wesentlich schicker aus....


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

Wieso off topic....wir lästern doch gerade über die Höhe vom Tretlager am RM 7   

Aber wenn i die anderen 7 ér anschaue ...sind die alle so hoch???
Gib mal a Bild von deinem Rad rein.....dann gehts hier richtig ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich poste mal ein Bild von deinem Bike, sonst werden wir hier wegen Off Topic aus dem Forum gejagt
> 
> 
> 
> was mir auch gleich auffällt, mach die obere Brücke über die Spacer, sieht wesentlich schicker aus....




Ist doch aber von der Stabi her besser so als noch die Spacer unter die Brücke??!!??

Hier noch a Bild mit der letzten Neuerung


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2008)

ne, wird stabiler wenn die Brücke höher geklemmt ist und die Spacer drunter kommen  theoretisch  optisch jedenfalls schöner als die Standrohre die so weit überstehen 

wenn ich mein Rad hier reinmache flieg ich warsch. hochkant aus dem Forum


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ne, wird stabiler wenn die Brücke höher geklemmt ist und die Spacer drunter kommen  theoretisch  optisch jedenfalls schöner als die Standrohre die so weit überstehen
> 
> wenn ich mein Rad hier reinmache flieg ich warsch. hochkant aus dem Forum



Ja das könnte mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit von hm (überleg)   ja 110% passieren  

Aber Recht hast schon besser ausschauen würde das auf alle Fälle......werd i mal Testen


----------



## SBIKERC (16. April 2008)

zu den Bike...das Bike ist nicht schlecht...optisch finde ich aber den Kettenstrebenschutz grauenhaft...das Plastik Ding hinter der Kassette wirkt billig
auch mal nett ein RM7 mit Umwerfer zu sehen und dann noch Eigenbau


----------



## decolocsta (16. April 2008)

Hihi, die 2 Punkte wollte ich auch ansprechen, hatte nur Angst das ich dann als nörgler abgestempelt werde, aber da nun du das übernommen hast


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. April 2008)

All denen von uns Klassiker Besitzer (bewusst groß Geschrieben), die sich überlegen das gute alte RM6/7/9 zu verkaufen und sich endlich was neues zu kaufen, empfehle ich einen Streifzug durchs Forum, wo WIEDERMAL die Diskussion tobt, ob nun Rocky zukünftig in Taiwan schweissen lässt oder nicht. Ha, darüber sind wir erhaben!!!
aetschaetschaetschaetschaetsch


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hihi, die 2 Punkte wollte ich auch ansprechen, hatte nur Angst das ich dann als nörgler abgestempelt werde, aber da nun du das übernommen hast



Na wart ner bis ma uns am Oko mal treffen  
Pf .....NÖRGLER!!  

@SBIKERC
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist so martialisch und männlich der ist aus reinem Testosteron mit a bisschen Gummi und zeigt allen das du Eier hast wie Fußbälle   
Das billige Plasteteil wirst zu schätzen wissen wenns dir die erste Felge auf dem Trail in 1,3 sek. ausgespeicht hat. 

Aber im ernst ....sieht schon etwas billig aus
Wie i immer sag: Funktion vor Optik


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. April 2008)

@ Hulk

   

Die lassen doch die harten Rahmen eh schon in Taiwan brutzeln.....nur die Fullys bisher noch in Ceinerda......zumindest behaupten sie es.

Kann uns ja am Arsch vorbei gehen


----------



## decolocsta (17. April 2008)

deins wurde doch nachgeschweißt, nicht in Canada, oder?   

wenn das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist, speicht es nix mehr aus, einfach mal ohne Kette die Anschlagsschrauben genau einstellen und du kannst ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Plaste verbannen...


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> deins wurde doch nachgeschweißt, nicht in Canada, oder?
> 
> wenn das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist, speicht es nix mehr aus, einfach mal ohne Kette die Anschlagsschrauben genau einstellen und du kannst ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Plaste verbannen...



Nö war dann eine Deutsch /Kanadische Heißverbindung   

Hab das mit der schnellen Demontage einmal erlebt und weißt schon gebrannte Kinder und so  
Ist seitdem (ca. 4 Jahre) auch nix nehr gewesen  aber Vorsicht ....Mutter..... PorzelanKISTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (7. Mai 2008)

Es gab wieder was Neues...


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2008)

Ein Edelstahltrittbrett für die Kettenstrebe zum aufsteigen?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. Mai 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ein Edelstahltrittbrett für die Kettenstrebe zum aufsteigen?


Für das Blech habe ich mir bereits die Watschen hier im Forum abgeholt...

Nö, neu ist eher die Gabel.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Mai 2008)

und  für die gab es keine Watschen?


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Mai 2008)

Für eine Super Monster mit 300mm Federweg gäbe es eine Watschen, für diese Monster in diesem Bike ganz klar ein  .

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Mai 2008)

Du solltest aber auch die Wiese mähen


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Mai 2008)

also ich fands mit Shiver geiler...aber wenigstens ist der Dämpferschutz weg


----------



## Grüner Hulk (20. Mai 2008)

So nachdem ich jetzt 7 Tage eher auf RM7 verkaufen war, habe ich jetzt den Taschenrechner bemüht und folgende Rechnung erstellt:
20,5 kg mit Marzocchi Monster
18 kg mit 888 o.ä.
Theoretisch stimmt meine Rechnung, oder?


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn du damit nur den Gewichtsunterschied Monster zu 888 meinst, das kommt so ungefähr hin.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (21. Mai 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> So nachdem ich jetzt 7 Tage eher auf RM7 verkaufen war, habe ich jetzt den Taschenrechner bemüht und folgende Rechnung erstellt:
> 20,5 kg mit Marzocchi Monster
> 18 kg mit 888 o.ä.
> Theoretisch stimmt meine Rechnung, oder?



also wenn ich mir dein Rad anschaue kann man fast überall Gewicht sparen (Felgen, Gabel, Bremsen etc.)
meins wiegt 16,3kg aber unter 16 kg ist möglich


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe den dezenten Hinweis auf mein Alublech und werde es am Wochenende wieder abmachen und neu wiegen


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. Mai 2008)

Optisch würd ich es lassen wie es ist (auch mit dem Riffelblech  )
aber verkaufen   dann lieber an die Wand!

Wegen Gewicht könntest die Gabel tauschen .....aber Leichtbau am Freerider .......hat dann den Vorteil es schiebt sich leichte heim.

Meins hat ja auch 18 KG (ca.) damit gehen auch FR Touren mit mehr als 20 KM
Ist zwar a plackerei aber dafür machen wir es doch


----------



## Die13 (24. Mai 2008)

wieviel mm federweg hat eigentlich ein rm7?


----------



## jota (24. Mai 2008)

185mm


----------



## Die13 (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt auch nach langem suchen ein rm7 gekauft. Aber bei mir wird es mehr den aktiven oft gefahrenen part einnehmen, und nicht nur gut ausschauen. Werd Ihn definitiv auch nicht schonen. benutzt Ihr eure rm6 + rm7 auch aktiv oder schaun die bei euch nur gut aus und werden als typische "Klassiker" behandelt ? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll den rahmen aktiv hart zu fahren, denn wie ich das so mitbekommen habe ist das rad unter umständen ja sehr "anfällig".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Mai 2008)

Die werden gefahren UND sehen gut aus


----------



## Die13 (25. Mai 2008)

sorry für den doppel post.... Welche gabel bevorzugt ihr denn bei rm7 zweccks geo... doppelbrücke oder doch lieber die standart einbrücken gabeln? und wenn dann welche denn ich habe viele mit ner Monster oder ner Shiver gesehen, beliebt is ja auch die 888.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (25. Mai 2008)

Anfällig? Naja, kommt auf die Perspektive an. Ich finde zickig passt besser. 
Ich würds mit einer zickigen Frau vergleichen. Wenn mann sich um die kleinen Zickigkeiten kümmert, kann man auch mit einer Zicke gut zusammenleben und Spaß haben ;-) 
und zum Thema Klassiker
Mann braucht eine Ausrede vor Frau um sich ein 2. DH-Bike aufzubauen.
Weisch Schatzi des isch was ganz anders wie des XYZ. 
Des isch a Klassiker und der muss in der Wohnung stehen!


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Die13 schrieb:


> Welche gabel bevorzugt ihr denn bei rm7 zweccks geo... doppelbrücke oder doch lieber die standart einbrücken gabeln? und wenn dann welche denn ich habe viele mit ner Monster oder ner Shiver gesehen, beliebt is ja auch die 888.



Glaube du hast doch eher noch Probleme mit den Bremsen???
und die Upsidedown ist doch ned schlecht.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

Die13 schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt auch nach langem suchen ein rm7 gekauft. Aber bei mir wird es mehr den aktiven oft gefahrenen part einnehmen, und nicht nur gut ausschauen. Werd Ihn definitiv auch nicht schonen. benutzt Ihr eure rm6 + rm7 auch aktiv oder schaun die bei euch nur gut aus und werden als typische "Klassiker" behandelt ? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll den rahmen aktiv hart zu fahren, denn wie ich das so mitbekommen habe ist das rad unter umständen ja sehr "anfällig".



So wird mein "Klassiker" bewegt. 





Das einzig noch! leichte am Rad ......ist ja klar ne :kotz:

Aber zickig ist er schon ....wennst ned aufpasst dann schmeißt er dich über den Lenker


----------



## Die13 (26. Mai 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Glaube du hast doch eher noch Probleme mit den Bremsen???
> und die Upsidedown ist doch ned schlecht.



denke die Big Ego wird zu schwer sein, wenn ich die recht in erinnerung habe. Bremsen sind nich das ding, da sind schon neue vorhanden


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. Mai 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Mann braucht eine Ausrede vor Frau um sich ein 2. DH-Bike aufzubauen.
> Weisch Schatzi des isch was ganz anders wie des XYZ.
> Des isch a Klassiker und der muss in der Wohnung stehen!



Wie lange hat das bei deiner Holden gebraucht, bis sie es dir geglaubt hat????
Ich red mir schon den Wolf und sie lässt sich nicht erweichen   dabei wär schon Zeit für a neues Radl


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Mai 2008)

also ich fahre ja eine SC, eine Totem und die passt perfekt zum Bike


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Juni 2008)

So der Klassiker fährt wieder.....neues Laufrad hinten.
Die Saint hat ja voll das Freilaufklicken  und läuft und läuft.
Aber an das Saint Schaltwerk  !!Infers!! (oder so) muss ich mich erst gewöhnen.
Jetzt hat der Bock 19 Kg


----------



## Grüner Hulk (7. Juni 2008)

Hätte wieder mal eine Federhärtenfrage:

Fahre eine 750er Feder und  und der Gummi auf der Pleulstange beim Vanilla RC zeigt mir, dass ich noch etwas 2mm hab und dann ist der Hub am Ende (sprich zwischen Dämpferteller und Gummipöppel sind noch 2mm Rest und dann steht der Gummi aufm Teller auf) 
Bin ich zu fett oder ist meine Feder zu weich? Muss das so sein? Wer ausser mir fährt einen Vanilla RC und mit welcher Feder bei welchem Gewicht? Wer sich für seinen Bauch schämt, kann mir auch gern eine email schreiben 
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Juni 2008)

Also wenn du noch 2 mm nach ner anständigen FR-Tour über hast würd ich sagen Perfekt!
Wenn das schon auf der Straße passiert ....Druckstufe weiter zu ..oder echt ne härtere Feder.

Fahre ne 650 im Fox bei 72 KG ...ohne Durchschlag bisher.


----------



## schoko404 (8. Juni 2008)

...Ich hab nach langem Probieren auch irgendwann "meine" Feder gefunden...kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie hart du deine Rakete drannimmst ;-) Also ich fahre jetzt bei 85kg eine 850er Feder!!...Für mich passts perfekt...die 750er war mir echt zu weich...mfg


----------



## Kistenbiker (9. Juni 2008)

Mal was neues und dann gleich so richtig schön verkratzt am Stein







Ach ja und den Kettenschlaggeräuschdämpfer hab i a geändert .....sieht etwas filigraner aus
Trotz dem Saint-Schaltwerk werde ich aber eine Kettenführung brauchen


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Juni 2008)

Habe jetzt auch eine 850er Feder. Besser ist das!

Gibts kreative Vorschläge um das klappern des Schaltwerks zu unterbinden?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2008)

Shadow oder SRAM


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Juni 2008)

xt klassiker. Sprich das silberne XT Schalterwerk.
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/scripts/fetch_item_image.php?itemid=91


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Juni 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch eine 850er Feder. Besser ist das!
> 
> Gibts kreative Vorschläge um das klappern des Schaltwerks zu unterbinden?



Habe an der Schwinge ein kleines Stück Mantel drangeklebt .....geht gut und kostet lau.






Was hast jetzt bei der Gabelfrage gemacht???


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Juni 2008)

Habe mich solide fürs Rollentraining kombiniert mit Holzhacken entschieden um die die Monster den Berg hochtreten zu können.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Juni 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Habe mich solide fürs Rollentraining kombiniert mit Holzhacken entschieden um die die Monster den Berg hochtreten zu können.



 Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2008)

hätte eine Ringle Evolution Sattelstütze zuverkaufen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/118735/cat/500

die hält nur meinem alten Sattel...bei meinem jetzigen kippt der Sattel leicht nach hinten wenn man mal über einen Huckel im sitzen fährt


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Juni 2008)

ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Rocky...Fakten kennt ihr bestimmt schon


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Juni 2008)

Mal ne frage ...wer fährt denn einen Luft-Dämpfer im 7´er?

Und welchen??


----------



## SBIKERC (29. Juni 2008)

Rock Shox Pearl 3.1

bislang keine Probleme, nur der Hub wird kleiner...nutze das Bike aber als Touren Freerider und dafür ist der Pearl perfekt


----------



## Philsen82 (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand eine Idee wo meine eine Schwinge für ein RM9 herbekommen kann? Hab schob bei bike Action angefragt aber keine Antwort erhalten. Meine ist zwar noch ok, aber über die Zeit hat a) die kette die Rechte Schweißnaht vorne an der Strebe "abgenagt", weiß nicht ob des überhaupt was ausmacht, aber sieht auch nicht so schön aus und b) hat der Reifen auch etwas an der Schwinge rausgefräst über die Jahre. Würde sie also gern austauschen, aber wo bekomm ich sowas her?


----------



## schoko404 (2. Juli 2008)

..hmm..gute Frage!!..aber solange die Schwinge nicht verbogen oder angebrochen ist würde ich die auf jeden Fall weiterfahren!!...selbst wenn du sie irgendwo herbekommst..wird ganz bestimmt richtig teuer!!!!...notfalls bleibt nur die ebay-alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (2. Juli 2008)

hmm ok da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als weiterfahren. Ich mein technisch ist sie ja noch i.O., wäre eher sowas wie eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme gewesen sie zu tauschen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2008)

Da ich vor kurzen gemerkt habe das meine Lager nicht mehr die besten sind, wußte ich heute feststellen:

Es ist wirklich "exklusiv" ein Rocky zu fahren.

http://www.webbed.de/referenzen/kimmerle/ersatzteilliste.pdf

und hier das gleiche Lager:

http://grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=search&searchbox_keywords=Kugellager

Kleiner Preisunterschied für das gleiche Lager. 

Sind bestimmt die hohen Lagerhaltungskosten 

Jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2008)

Die Links gehen bei mir nicht! Kannst nicht schreiben was was kostet!? Danke!


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Die Links gehen bei mir nicht! Kannst nicht schreiben was was kostet!? Danke!



Rocky:       230 + Versand
Lagerhandel: 20 incl. Versand


----------



## Grüner Hulk (5. Juli 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Da ich vor kurzen gemerkt habe das meine Lager nicht mehr die besten sind, wußte ich heute feststellen:
> 
> Es ist wirklich "exklusiv" ein Rocky zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Juup. Der Preis ist heiss. Ich bin auf SKF bzw. FAG umgestiegen. Aber ich weiss was Du meinst. Ich finde vor allem die 
RMXX-FR181027FB FR RM6/RM7 Shim Washer 6,50 
richtig günstig!


----------



## Kistenbiker (6. Juli 2008)

Ja vor allem wenn man weiß das die gleichen Shim Washer beim Fachhandel das Stück 0,05  kosten 

Sind dann ja nur 5,50  günstiger....bei 6,50  

Mein nächstes Bike kommt aus Koblenz, das ist auch in Asien geschweißt aber dafür mit einer TOP-Ausstattung ab Werk.

Und nebenbei sieht der Rahmen nicht so aus als seien schon 2 LKWs über das Unterrohr gefahren


----------



## santacruza (7. Juli 2008)

tja so ist das...wenn ich dengleichen rotwein beim großhandel kaufe kostet er ca ein 4 faches weniger als beim feinen italiener im lokal


----------



## Grüner Hulk (20. Juli 2008)

So, habe inzwischen eine 850er Feder für den Dämpfer erstanden. Problem des zu soften Dämpfers ziemlich gelöst. 
Problem entgültig gelöst durch Montage eines 26 Zoll Hinterrades. Schwerpunkt weiter vorne und dann klappts auch wieder mit dem Dämpfer....


----------



## Osti (20. Juli 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Rocky:       230 + Versand
> Lagerhandel: 20 incl. Versand



wenn ich mich an die Lager in meinem RM7 erinnere, dann sind die 230 echt ......  

Habe dann hochwertige Inline-Skates Lager einpressen lassen.... haben die gleichen Maße


----------



## Slickjumper (7. August 2008)

hi,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand von euch ein schönes und noch gut erhaltenes rocky mountain rm6 hat (am besten in rot/schwarz). Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach so einem Rahmen.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Slickjumper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (10. August 2008)

mal ganz aktuelle fotos von gestern vom "alten bock" 

















lg chris


----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. August 2008)

Wow, sieht ja aus wie neu! 
Nachgebessert oder tatsächlich Originalzustand?


----------



## MrFaker (11. August 2008)

ist "gut" erhalten (hat aber trotzdem gut bekommen, zum schieben habe ich es nicht gekauft gehabt 7 Jahre in meinem Besitz), aber Photoshop lässt grüssen 

lg chris


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. August 2008)

So Jungens,

ich klinke mich dann hier mal aus.

Der 7er meinte vor ein paar Tagen das an der Dämpferaufnahme etwas Luft rein muß und ist gerissen.

Rechte Seite wurde ja schon geschweißt und jetzt ist die linke hin.

Für einen Rahmen mit 180 mm und dem (neu) Preis ...eher ernüchternd.

Jetzt kommt er an die Wand und da wird er wohl länger halten als auf den Trails!! die ich damit gefahren bin.

Schade drum da mir der Rahmen schon immer sehr gut gefallen hat und das war auch der einzige Kaufgrund dafür.......jetzt wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2008)

Das Rm7 hab ich zu verkaufen, bei Interesse Pn an mich!


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. August 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Das Rm7 hab ich zu verkaufen, bei Interesse Pn an mich!



Danke für´s Angebot aber ich hab mit dem Thema Bikes aus BC abgeschlossen!
Fahre z.Z. meinen alten Cube aus 02 und der geht gefühlsmäßig trotz 120mm besser als der 7er.
Was der Rahmen schon mitgemacht hat, das hat der 7er nie (bei mir) erlebt.....aber das Kistchen hält und hält.

Evtl. sind ja die neuen RM besser ...jetzt wo die auch in Asien geschweißt werden.


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2008)

Ich glaube, du hast dein Rm7 nur nie richtig abgestimmt, wenn bei dir ein Cube mit 120mm besser funktioniert  Das Rad kommt nur weg, weil ich es eh nie benütze und es zu schade ist im Keller zu vergammeln, aber ich hab einfach nichtmehr die Zeit dazu =(


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. August 2008)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast dein Rm7 nur nie richtig abgestimmt, wenn bei dir ein Cube mit 120mm besser funktioniert  Das Rad kommt nur weg, weil ich es eh nie benütze und es zu schade ist im Keller zu vergammeln, aber ich hab einfach nichtmehr die Zeit dazu =(



Da bin ich mal anderer Meinung.

Habe den SAG genauestens! eingestellt gehabt.
4 verschiedene Federhärten getestet.
Ebenso Druck- und Zugstufe...da ich wenn die Möglichkeiten schon gegeben sind diese auch nutzen und optimal einstellt haben will!
Habe auch wöchentlich andere Einstellungen getestet....bis das Optimum erreicht war.

Denke mal das ist mehr Feintuning als 70% der Biker machen!?

Aber das hohe Tretlager und der kurze Rahmen liegen mir einfach nicht......wie gesagt habe mir den Rahmen nur gekauft weil er so endgeil aussieht.

Macht sich bestimmt gut an der Wand.......und ich hab keine Überschläge mehr 

Das Cube (Länge) läuft einfach!! auch in technisch anspruchsvollen Trails.
Beim weckschlucken keine Frage das sind zwei Welten!!

Mal schauen was mir Rahmentechnisch über den Weg läuft....weil 120mm sind schon wesentlich härter als das 7ér


----------



## Grüner Hulk (31. August 2008)

Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag richtig verstehe, dann hast Du Dein RM7 geschlachtet, oder? Kannst mal ein Bildchen vom Defekt machen mir schicken/einstellen? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (1. September 2008)

Hi Hulk,
ja genau richtig! 
Das Alteisen hängt an der Wand über dem Werkzeug.

Und die guten Teile sind wieder in meinem alten, billigen, in Asien geschweissten, von Russen in Waldershof zusammengebauten, schon 6 Jahre im Steinwald-Dauertest gefahrenen, nur 120mm Federweg habenden, immer noch die ersten Lager fahrenden..... sch*** Cube! 
!!!!Danke Cube!!!! 

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rahmen wie es "kein" Switch und 6-9ér Fahrer kennt!





Der Rest lernt es noch kennen.

Bisher dacht ich immer um so einen Rahmen klein zu bekommen brauchts 5 Meter in Flat bei ohne Feder im Dämpfer........ein Steiniger Wald tuts aber genau so!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. September 2008)

Rein *interessehalber* würde ich das Bildchen mal an den Importeur schicken und mal höflich nachfragen, ob er dafür eine Erklärung hat. Will da niemand zu einer wahnwitzigen Reklamation animieren, aber ich glaub mich würde es interessieren ob man hierzu eine Meinung hat.


----------



## DH Sport (12. September 2008)

du verkaufst das ws ??????????blasphemie


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. September 2008)

Männer brauchen Projekte. Wenn der Preis stimmt ja, dann verkaufe ich es.
Kennst Du das nicht? Du denkst Dir was aus, fängst an, es funktioniert nicht richtig, du bastelst weiter, dann funktioniert das, aber was anderes halt nicht so 100%, du bastelst weiter usw....
Naja, ich bastel da jetzt schon rund 270 Tage dran rum und irgendwie bin ich jetzt fertig.
Hab jetzt mal noch ein Marzcochi 66 eingebaut, aber irgendwie lässt es sich nicht leugnen:
ES IST FERTIG!

Neueste Idee. Im Kranked 1 gabs mal ein K2 Fully in Gelb. Wäre auch Wert ein neues Projekt zu sein


----------



## Kistenbiker (12. September 2008)

@Hulk

evtl. nicht die schlechteste Idee!!

bevor sich da noch "Welten auftuen" 

Hab jetzt in anderen RM-Freds geschmökert......mit anderen RM Fahrern geredet.....an Stefan sein Def. gesehen......meinen Ramen.....

Ne danke! Zeit für was anderes.

Zum Thema Anruf bei BA ..... die Antwort will i gar ned wissen.....wird aber im Grund auf einen Fahrerfehler rauslaufen.....und stimmt ja auch - warum kauf i mir das Teil aus Keinerda


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. September 2008)

Einen Vorteil hat die Umbauerei, mann weiss mehr. 
z.B. Mögliche Magura Gustav M Adapter

http://www.magura.com/7thsenseCMS/index.php?id=11789&no_cache=1&file=2701&uid=13289&L=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## auk (16. September 2008)

So, hab mir jetz auch ein RM7 fr aufgebaut.
Paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kettenführung und Bremsen müssen demnächst noch gemacht werden, wenn wieder etwas Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

werde mich wieder von meinem kürzlich erebayten rm6 trennen...18 zoll, 190er dämpferumbau. es macht einfach keinen sinn 2 ähnliche räder zu fahren und das ws ist mir einfach lieber. gerne auch tausch gegen einen am/leichtfreeride rahmen/hardtail. bei interesse und preisangebot pm an mich.dann gerne mehr infos oder bilder ( oder beim grünen hulk den rahmen ansehen  )


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. September 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> werde mich wieder von meinem kürzlich erebayten rm6 trennen...18 zoll, 190er dämpferumbau. es macht einfach keinen sinn 2 ähnliche räder zu fahren und das ws ist mir einfach lieber. gerne auch tausch gegen einen am/leichtfreeride rahmen/hardtail. bei interesse und preisangebot pm an mich.dann gerne mehr infos oder bilder ( oder beim grünen hulk den rahmen ansehen  )



Weichei 

Ich hab den RM7 nicht mal für 650 Euro hergeben wollen und habe mich jetzt doch für RM7 mit Marzocchi 66 entschieden. Rollentraining mit dem Rennrad wurde wieder aufgenommen!


----------



## santacruza (19. September 2008)

[QUOTE Weichei  /QUOTE]


nix da...das rmx ( die waage sagte "tilt"  ) ist nachwievor für alpen touren. das leichtere soll nur für lokale isartrails zum cc-heizen sein


----------



## K!S (27. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Unterschiede zwischen RM 6/7 und 9 sind?
von 6-7 wahren es nur die Umlenk platten, das hab ich schon gelesen aber was ist mit dem 9? 
Hab mir nämlich ein RM7 Rahmen gekauft... So gestern.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Oktober 2008)

RM6 = 6" Federweg...150mm
RM7 = 7" Federweg...170mm
RM9 = 9" Federweg...230mm


----------



## K!S (27. Oktober 2008)

Aha, habt ihr Manuals oder Tabellen von der Geometrie vom RM7 ?
Ich hab was gelesen von wegen max. 180mm Scheibe?
Stimmt das, wenn ja warum?


----------



## decolocsta (28. Oktober 2008)

schau mal auf die HP

Bikes.com

da kannste die Geo der alten Modelle einsehen,
200er Scheibe sollte trotzdem klar gehen.


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir sind bei 3 "befreundeten" rm7 und einem rm6 keine probleme mit 203er scheiben bekannt. achja, mein rm6 is nun über ebay weg und als ich das flatline bild im rm6 style gesehen hab :


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch Bild sehen wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!S (28. Oktober 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> schau mal auf die HP
> 
> Bikes.com
> 
> ...



Ja wo auf der Page? ich finde nur 2009 und 08er zeug. :-(


----------



## santacruza (29. Oktober 2008)

> Dr. Hannibal
> Ich auch Bild sehen wollen!



da musst du den mr.freeride anmailen...er hat eins designt, is aber leider nicht mehr in der gallery


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Oktober 2008)

ja ich habe ein neues hochgeladen und das alte mit der Gabel rausgenommen.

Hier ist es noch mal


----------



## SBIKERC (20. November 2008)

K!S schrieb:


> Aha, habt ihr Manuals oder Tabellen von der Geometrie vom RM7 ?
> Ich hab was gelesen von wegen max. 180mm Scheibe?
> Stimmt das, wenn ja warum?



ich fahre hinten eine Code mit 203mm Scheibe...null Probleme


----------



## ChrisK (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein Hallo an alle RM7 fahrer.
Nachdem ich ja schon immer Rocky gefahren bin (Element Race 1997 und eines der wenigen Element DH) wurde ich nun glücklicher Besitzer eines RM7. Habe es als gut erhaltenes Komplettrad erworben, allerdings hat der Vorbesitzer statt des 190mm Dämpfers einen 200mm Dämpfer (Vanilla RC) mit einer 850er Feder eingebaut. Auf Grund meines Gewichts (1DZ) ist das beim Fahren ok, allerdings wird der Dämpfer beim Einbau schon ein wenig zusammengepresst, die Feder stößt auch etwas gegen den Umlenkhebel.

Meine Frage:
Original ist ja scheinbar der Vanilla RC Dämpfer mit 190mm Federweg verbaut. Welcher Dämpfer ist denn ggf. alternativ zu empfehlen? Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern? (Ich hab da ein wenig Bedenken wegen des dann doch recht hohen Drucks) Im Forum wurd das Thema mal angeschnitten, hat mir aber noch keine wirkliche Antwort gebracht.
Gruß Christian


----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. Januar 2009)

Marzocchi Roco RC mit 190mm Einbaulänge würde von der Länge her passen, es würde aber keine passende Marzocchi Feder dafür geben. Laut Cosmic Sports ist es bei einer Feder aus dem Zubehörhandel aus mit der Garantie. Ausserdem würde das im Dämpfer verwendete Öl dann nicht zur Feder passen und man müsste auch das tauschen und entsprechend anpassen. Darüber hinaus bezweifelte man dort, ob die Performance dann noch stimmen würde. Die Frage war nach einer 850er Feder.

Ein X-Fusion wurde auch mal montiert von mir. War auch nicht so der bringer.

Nach mehreren Dämpfern die nur im Keller montiert wurden und selbst dort eine Sitzprobe nicht bestanden haben, landete ich schließlich bei einem Fox Vanilla RC mit 850er Feder und 26 Zoll Hinterrad.

Obiges galt für mich und bei Anderen mögen andere Dämpfer passen. 
Bei mir wars nur der Vanilla RC der es gebracht hat und der auch nur bei 26 Zoll Laufrad hinten!


----------



## ChrisK (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Werde mich dann mal auf die Suche machen. Bisher hatte ich bei meinen Fullys immer auf eine verstellbare Druckstufe verzichtet (Vanilla R bei einem Rocky Element) und kam damit gut zurecht. Meinst Du der dürfte ausreichen?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (5. Januar 2009)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/395351rm7ws_detail.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.silverfish-uk.com/content/reviews_of_rocky-mountain-bikes.php%3Farticleshow%3D395&usg=__lEcyeb03CylmPEfMMUrc3QYUxmk=&h=240&w=400&sz=22&hl=de&start=2&um=1&tbnid=21WwRrJCR8-fnM:&tbnh=74&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Drocky%2Bmountain%2Brm%2B7%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN

So sahen sie original aus....

RM 7 etwas größer:
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/54/suche-rocky-mountain-schriftart-74709-1.html


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Januar 2009)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an alle RM7 fahrer.
> Nachdem ich ja schon immer Rocky gefahren bin (Element Race 1997 und eines der wenigen Element DH) wurde ich nun glücklicher Besitzer eines RM7. Habe es als gut erhaltenes Komplettrad erworben, allerdings hat der Vorbesitzer statt des 190mm Dämpfers einen 200mm Dämpfer (Vanilla RC) mit einer 850er Feder eingebaut. Auf Grund meines Gewichts (1DZ) ist das beim Fahren ok, allerdings wird der Dämpfer beim Einbau schon ein wenig zusammengepresst, die Feder stößt auch etwas gegen den Umlenkhebel.
> 
> Meine Frage:
> ...



Ich fahre einen RS Pearl 3.1 in meinem RM7, funktioniert echt top.
Vorher hatte ich einen Vanilla RC, der Pearl gefällt mir aber besser.
Fahre ihn jetzt seit einem Jahr und musste jetzt nur die Buchsen wechseln, sonst null Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (6. Januar 2009)

hier ein Bild


----------



## rm7lover (6. Januar 2009)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an alle RM7 fahrer.
> Nachdem ich ja schon immer Rocky gefahren bin (Element Race 1997 und eines der wenigen Element DH) wurde ich nun glücklicher Besitzer eines RM7. Habe es als gut erhaltenes Komplettrad erworben, allerdings hat der Vorbesitzer statt des 190mm Dämpfers einen 200mm Dämpfer (Vanilla RC) mit einer 850er Feder eingebaut. Auf Grund meines Gewichts (1DZ) ist das beim Fahren ok, allerdings wird der Dämpfer beim Einbau schon ein wenig zusammengepresst, die Feder stößt auch etwas gegen den Umlenkhebel.
> 
> Meine Frage:
> ...



ich hab mir beim kauf damals anstatt des vanilla rc einen 5th element einbauen lassen. es war damals glaub ich einer der ersten wenn nicht der 1 stahlfeder- plattformdämpfer. die einbaulänge passt genau wie beim fox, und gehen tut das ding sau gut!


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Januar 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja ich habe ein neues hochgeladen und das alte mit der Gabel rausgenommen.
> 
> Hier ist es noch mal



Ach du meine Fresse .....hoffentlich ist dem Fahrer nix passiert als der LKW über den Rahmen gedonnert ist.


so: http://www.mediengestalter.info/foru...t-74709-1.html sehen schöne Rahmen aus!!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (7. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Ach du meine Fresse .....hoffentlich ist dem Fahrer nix passiert als der LKW über den Rahmen gedonnert ist.
> 
> 
> so: http://www.mediengestalter.info/foru...t-74709-1.html sehen schöne Rahmen aus!!




Du meintest den, oder?

http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/54/suche-rocky-mountain-schriftart-74709-1.html


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. Januar 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Du meintest den, oder?
> 
> http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/54/suche-rocky-mountain-schriftart-74709-1.html



Ja genau den!!!!
Danke .....hab den Link versaut ...man wie peinlich


----------



## Chainrider (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Bin Rocky-Neuling aber seit NWD 2 und Kranked 3 infiziert.
Sind denn hier kaum RM9 biker am Start? Hab mir mein Zukünftiges umlackieren lassen; hier auch ein paar Fotos! Ist Nummer 70  Bereits vom Vorbesitzer etwas modifiziert wie ihr sehen könnt.
Könnt ihr mir verraten, welche Innenlager passen? Euro BB hab ich immer nur gehört. Da ich an meinen anderen Bikes immer nur ISIS gefahren bin, sind solche Sachen neu für mich.
Wodrauf ist zu achten? Hab den Rahmen noch nicht bei mir, will aber gerüstet sein und ihn schnell zusammenbauen damit ich schnell losradln kann :-D Hinten scheint es ne 135er Nabe zu sein, hatte ich auch hier schon gelesen.
Hatte schonmal die Frage nach ner Sattelklemme für den Rahmen gestellt, aber hab nie ne ANtwort bekommen :-( ne Stütze hab ich schon, nur ohne Rahmen fällt es mir schwer, den Durchmesser der Klemme zu ermitteln. Ist das der gleich wie beim RM7 oder RM 6?
Gruß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (9. Januar 2009)

^^frage mal mtb-man
der hatte bis vor kurzen ein RM9


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Januar 2009)

hier schein Bike


----------



## Chainrider (10. Januar 2009)

Ah!
Endlich auch mal ein RM 9!
jetzt weiß ich immer noch nichts über die Maße Innenlager...
Ich schreib ihn mal an. vielleicht, dachte ich, sinds die gleichen gehäuse beim rm 7 oder 6..
echt schönes bike  bei mir wirds ne monster T werden. die alte von 2000 mit den 40er standrohren 
werds berichten .-)

Edit: hat noch einer aufkleber?


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Januar 2009)

lass doch einfach welche drucken
habe ich bei dem Bike meiner Freundin auch gemacht


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. Januar 2009)

Also vor einem Jahr gabs die "Trust Link" noch bei Bike Action.


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Januar 2009)

also wenn ich die schicken rockys hier sehe dann mach ich meinen hobel wol auchmal wider fit 
ride on


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Januar 2009)

^^als erstes den Sattel...finde ich persönlich pott häschlich, sonst ganz nett, Oldschool eben


----------



## bernd_spiegel (12. Januar 2009)

gabel finde ich für dieses rad fast zu krass, der sattel ist ehrlich gesagt abartig...fand diese "witzigen" designs noch nie gut, und er sieht zu üppig aus, da hats mittlerweile bessere dh sättel. bremse was schönes ala hope oder ne gute code und dann etwas politur und neue bilder...der hintergrund sieht etwas nach sperrmüll aus


----------



## Livanh (12. Januar 2009)

selten so ein versautes rm6 gesehn. ganz abgesehen von dem aufbau, was soll die einstellung der bremsen?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Januar 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke war: KRASS

Mein momentaner Gedanke ist, naja da steckt allerlei Potential drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin Rocky-Neuling aber seit NWD 2 und Kranked 3 infiziert.
> Sind denn hier kaum RM9 biker am Start? Hab mir mein Zukünftiges umlackieren lassen; hier auch ein paar Fotos! Ist Nummer 70  Bereits vom Vorbesitzer etwas modifiziert wie ihr sehen könnt.



Modifiziert.....stimmt hört sich besser an!! 
Klingt viel besser als: wurde aufgrund Rahmenbruch geschweißt.
Meins wurde auch an der Stelle "modifiziert" und die meisten Switch werden auch genau an der Stelle "modifiziert"....muß unheimlich Potential haben dieses Stelle!!!


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> selten so ein versautes rm6 gesehn. ganz abgesehen von dem aufbau, was soll die einstellung der bremsen?





Genau SOOOO muss a Rad aussehen!!! weil für das wurden die Dinger mal gebaut!!!!
Leider werden die meisten RM´s nur an Eisdielen gesichtet ....frisch gewaschen natürlich 

Und der Rest  ...bis auf den Sattel....aber das ist eben Geschmacksache!


----------



## Chainrider (13. Januar 2009)

hey willste mich verarschen :-D
das isn teamrahmen gewesen. 
Ist auch alles beim Rocky Händler gemacht worden. des passt scho!
jetz weiß ich immer noch nicht, welches Innenlager bzw wlche kurbel ich dranbauen kann. 
:-(


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Januar 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> Boah, ich hab ne tolle Idee. Mann könnte wieder mal über den Sinn und Unsinn einer Monster diskutieren.
> 
> Und das Beste: Ich hab selber eine und wäre ich nicht so degeneriert, dann hätte ich sogar 2


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Januar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> ...
> Ist auch alles beim Rocky Händler gemacht worden. des passt scho!
> (



Servus Chainrider,
hast du die Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz dringelassen beim Lackieren (ist ganz großes Pfui) oder den Steuersatz separat lackiert und schon wieder eingepresst (so gehört sich das)?

Thema Monster:
Bin ich auch einiger Jahre in meinem RM6 gefahren - geile Gabel, funktioniert super. Jo mei, is halt a bisserl schwer - Touren fährt man damit besser nicht mehr . Aber für Grobmotoriker wie mich im Bikepark gibt es nix besseres. Momentan steht sie hier rum. Vielleicht pulvere ich die mal im Canuck Design und bau sie in mein RMX Canuck. Das wär's dann.
Von meiner Seite also ein ganz klares 

Gruß

bike it easy


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> hey willste mich verarschen :-D
> das isn teamrahmen gewesen.
> Ist auch alles beim Rocky Händler gemacht worden. des passt scho!
> jetz weiß ich immer noch nicht, welches Innenlager bzw wlche kurbel ich dranbauen kann.
> :-(



Ne will ich nicht!!!!!
Hab aber auch noch nie einen RM9 "Team-Rahmen" gesehen.....

Bei vielen RM´S (meiner auch) mit diesem Hauptrahmen bricht der eben an dieser Stelle.

Innenlagerbreite kannst ja am Rahmen messen [zu der Zeit gab es nur einen Standard "BB" glaub ich mal (solche Sachen lasse ich im Laden machen)] und dann kommt es noch darauf an was du damit vor hast....soll er leicht und edel für die Eisdiele sein ...oder stabil für einen artgerechte Haltung.
Gleiches bei den Kurbeln.
Am besten beides vom gleichen Hersteller...manche können auch kombiniert werden.....Bikedealer fragen!!

Bei mir ist ein Truvativ DX Innenlager drin..... und die Holzfeller Kurbeln mit 2 Blättern.
Aber kannst ja deinen RM Händler auch fragen.


----------



## Livanh (13. Januar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Genau SOOOO muss a Rad aussehen!!! weil für das wurden die Dinger mal gebaut!!!!
> Leider werden die meisten RM´s nur an Eisdielen gesichtet ....frisch gewaschen natürlich
> 
> Und der Rest  ...bis auf den Sattel....aber das ist eben Geschmacksache!



mit versaut war nich der dreck gemeint, sondern die teile.


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> mit versaut war nich der dreck gemeint, sondern die teile.



Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge ...ich sitz gerade auf dem W-Lan


----------



## Livanh (13. Januar 2009)

was soll so ne gabel in dem rahmen ? passt einfach nich. hab selber 2 jahre n rm6 gehabt und die macht einfach kein sinn darin. aber ok war damals zeitweise inn, auch wenn ichs bescheuert find. aber die felgen gehen einfach gar nich. da is alles dran falsch und einfach komplett schwachsinnig.
am schlimmsten sind aber die bremsen, bzw deren "anbringung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Livanh schrieb:


> was soll so ne gabel in dem rahmen ? passt einfach nich. hab selber 2 jahre n rm6 gehabt und die macht einfach kein sinn darin. aber ok war damals zeitweise inn, auch wenn ichs bescheuert find. aber die felgen gehen einfach gar nich. da is alles dran falsch und einfach komplett schwachsinnig.
> am schlimmsten sind aber die bremsen, bzw deren "anbringung".



Glaube damals (und heute) war diese Gabel für alle Rahmen zu wuchtig und zu schwer .... aber wems gefällt warum nicht....
darüber sollte doch eh eine Grundsatzdiskusion gestartet werden????   @HULK dein Einsatz!!!

Hinterreifen mit gedrehten Speichen.....kennst du stabiler eingespeichte  Felgen???? also ich nicht.   (ich weis aber auch nicht alles!!)
Und der RM6 wurde ja auch als Extremfreerider verkauft....also meiner Meinung nach passen die da schon hin.

Tja die Bremsgriffe sind so wohl nie zu erreichen....aber er hat ja auch geschrieben, das er es wieder fit machen will.....also  1+1=2


----------



## Livanh (13. Januar 2009)

so ziemlich jede felge is stabiler als die double wide.
und soweit ich weiß, sind gedrehte speiche schlechter als normal eingespeichte. vorne is genauso gemacht.
das rad sieht einfach nach dem motto dick und schwer aber sonst nix aufgebaut aus.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Januar 2009)

Wie Du kaufst Deine Bikeparts nach deren Funktionalität und baust Dein Bike ausschließlich nach sinnvollen Gesichtspunkten auf? 

Damit dieser Thread nicht zum üblichen "wir watschen uns für unsere Bikes gegenseitig ab" Thread wird schlage ich folgenden Kompromiss vor:

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten und Intentionen sich sein persönliches Bike aufzubauen. Die Rahmenwahl war in diesem Fall sehr gut!


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Januar 2009)

Dick und schwer? 
Reicht doch auch !!! 
Ist ja der RM6/7, nicht der Leichtbau und teuere Teile, Fred.

Ausserdem finde ich kann Mann! das auch mit weniger krassen Sprüchen als mit "versaut" und "schwachsinnig" anbringen.....der Ton macht die Musik. 

In diesem Sinne......Hulk hat recht......wie immer


----------



## fatcrobat (14. Januar 2009)

so an alle das bild is etwa 9 monate alt und derzeit hab ich nur den rahmen zum LRS also ich war schon in wisthler mit dam ding fast so wie es zu sehen is und habe diesen LRS ungedreht zerschrottet und aus diesem grund 24" gedreht und auserde hab ich noch genug andere bikes mit denen ich fahrn kann
und ein RM6 mit monster is doch mal sowas von wade simmons northeshore  riding 
und auserdem is es ja nur ne spielerei und leichtbau ist nicht alles ich fahr auch keine touren  oderso nur spaß 

ride on


----------



## bernd_spiegel (15. Januar 2009)

und wie wärs mal mit kommata?da wird einem beim ersten lesen ja schwindelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainrider (15. Januar 2009)

... die Lagerschalen sind mitlackiert worden ja.. :-D
der Steuersatz ist aber durch einen neuen ersetzt worden. 
Da ich den Rahmen noch nicht bei mir habe, kann ich leider noch nicht messen bez. Innenlager. werd ich dann aber mal machen! 
.. mein Bike wird sicherlich nicht an der Eisdiele stehen.
Das RM ist ein Traum von mir gewesen, seitdem ich DH/FR fahre und nun kann ich mir diesen Traum endlich erfüllen. 
soviel dazu


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. Januar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Das RM ist ein Traum von mir gewesen, seitdem ich DH/FR fahre und nun kann ich mir diesen Traum endlich erfüllen.
> soviel dazu



Ja das kenne ich. Hab auch den RM6 damals gesehen und wollte auch so ein Bike haben.
Bis ich den Preis gesehen habe .....aber jetzt geht´s ja billiger.
Und wenn der mal nix mehr ist ...dann kommt er an die Wand!!


----------



## ChrisK (22. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand die genaue Breite der Alubuchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme beim RM7 sagen? Meine Schieblehre ist nur auf 1mm genau. Müssten so ca. 19 mm sein

Sufu negativ.

Danke und Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. Januar 2009)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die genaue Breite der Alubuchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme beim RM7 sagen? Meine Schieblehre ist nur auf 1mm genau. Müssten so ca. 19 mm sein
> 
> Sufu negativ.
> 
> ...



19mm????

Also ich hab erst neue geholt und die sind 22 x 8 mm


----------



## ChrisK (24. Januar 2009)

ja, hab mich vertan, müsste so knapp unter 22mm liegen. Vielleicht 21,8?


----------



## K!S (27. Januar 2009)

Hat noch jemand so einen ThrustLink Aufkleber für die Schwinge hinten? So Rot/Weiß wie auf dem drittem Bild ansatzweise einer zu sehen ist? Würde den gegen nen originalen weiße Rocky Mountain Aufkleber für den Rahmen tauschen... 
http://www.halle-biken.com/Alex/1rm7.jpg
http://www.halle-biken.com/Alex/2rm7.jpg
http://www.halle-biken.com/Alex/3rm7.jpg


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Januar 2009)

ChrisK schrieb:


> ja, hab mich vertan, müsste so knapp unter 22mm liegen. Vielleicht 21,8?



User Meister-Dieter hat mir vor kurzen neue Buchsen gemacht, vllt weiß der noch die genauen Maße


----------



## ChrisK (28. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt einen neuen Dämpfer (X-Fusion Glyde), der hatte serienmäßig 22,2 mm breite Buchsen. Ich habe sie eine Hauch abgeschmirgelt und dann haben sie super gepasst (besser als die alten). Müssten also tatsächlich ziemlich genau 22 mm sein.
Im übrigen habe ich den Dämpfer heute das erste mal getestet. Macht eine sehr saubere Arbeit und auch der Lockout macht auf Teer bergauf durchaus Sinn. Für 60 wirklich ein gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## rm7lover (28. Januar 2009)

ist das maß der dämpferenden eigentlich genormt? wenn ja, ich habe mir damals neue buchsen gemacht für meinen 5th element. die maße dafür habe ich, also wenns jemand braucht könnte ich helfen!


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. Januar 2009)

@K!S
Wow

schon wieder einer modifiziert 
Das Teil hat aber auch Potential!!!


@ChrisK
hoffe mal für dich das es nur die Buchsen waren/sind ...bei meinem Fox sind die Dämpferaugen ausgelutscht....was aber an der Wand nicht weiter stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (1. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> @ChrisK
> hoffe mal für dich das es nur die Buchsen waren/sind ...bei meinem Fox sind die Dämpferaugen ausgelutscht....was aber an der Wand nicht weiter stört



Nein, zum Glück sind die Dämpferaugen ok. Funktioniert alles prima, habs die Tage mal intensiv getestet (vielleicht ein bisschen zu intensiv, da ich nun auf ein neues Schaltauge warte)


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte bei meinem RM 7 (müßte Baujahr 2002 oder 2003 sein) die Lager wechseln, habe bei dir den Link zu einer Firma gesehen, die Gleitlager herstellt, welche brauche ich bzw. welche Lager muss ich bestellen....gruss Rolf


----------



## Chainrider (6. Februar 2009)

... lach du nur Kistenbiker^^
Ich weiß, dass der Rahmen nicht gerissen war, sondern im Zuge von Dämpfer-Tuning quasi schon vorsorglich verstärkt wurde. Hab meinen Rahmen jetzt übrigens da. LRS kommt vielleicht heute oder morgen und dann warte ich nurnoch auf die Kurbel und werd das Bike dann mal mit Bild hier zum anschaun reinsetzen 
Auf der Suche nach Aufklebern bin ich immer noch =(
Grüße!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Februar 2009)

Sanddühnenrider schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte bei meinem RM 7 (müßte Baujahr 2002 oder 2003 sein) die Lager wechseln, habe bei dir den Link zu einer Firma gesehen, die Gleitlager herstellt, welche brauche ich bzw. welche Lager muss ich bestellen....gruss Rolf



Meine gesammelten Rocky Mountain Manuals u.ä. sind an K!S hier im Forum gewandert. Frag da mal an


----------



## K!S (8. Februar 2009)

Ich mach morgen mal ne pdf draus und stell's hier rein!


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Zeit für den Abschied 






da wird er länger halten.
Bei Gelegenheit mal sauber machen und dann gescheit an der Wand befestigt.....dann ist das Thema RM durch.


----------



## SBIKERC (8. Februar 2009)

der Sattel
aber für die Wand ist der Rahmen echt zu schade


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (8. Februar 2009)

K!S schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen mal ne pdf draus und stell's hier rein!



würde mich freuen....

gruss Rolf


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Zeit für den Abschied
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der König ist Tod. Lang lebe der König!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Februar 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Der König ist Tod. Lang lebe der König!



Genau das 
Allerdings hab ich den King heute schon das Schaltauge nebst Kette und Schaltwerk getötet....beim Berg hochfahren 
Kette geklemmt; ein Glied aufgegangen und dann im Schaltwerk "eingefädelt" ...lustige Tour von 30 min.

Sbikerc
Zu schade für die Wand??? ne genau richtig da!!


----------



## Chainrider (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Hier die ersten Bilder in noch unvollendeter Version =)
Sattelstütze wird noch gekürzt. 
Eine Frage hab ich noch:
Wenn ihr eure RM´s anhebt, hat euer Rahmen dann minimal Spiel oder hat er dann den berüchtigten Lagerschaden?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (9. Februar 2009)

würde ich eher auf die Dämpferbuchsen tippen als auf die Lager. Halt mal einen Finger rann und rüttel dann dran rum. 
ACHTUNG: unbedingt die Drehmomente beachten. Sonst hast Tuningpotential...


----------



## Chainrider (9. Februar 2009)

hab schon alles mal so hin und herbewegt und am meisten spiel hat der Rahmen und an der schwinge...
achso.. by the way :-D kann es sein, dass der rahmen hinten bei der Scheibenbremsaufnahme keine 160er scheiben akzeptiert? hab die gustav m mit 160er scheibe mit dem normalen adapter montiert, aber der rahmen tut so, als ob ich den falschen adapter verbaut wäre.
werde morgen mal die 180er von nem kumpel probieren, vielleicht klappt das ja...


----------



## K!S (10. Februar 2009)

Sanddühnenrider schrieb:


> würde mich freuen....
> 
> gruss Rolf




Ich hab das mit der PDF noch nicht geschafft. Werde das mal in Ruhe machen... 
Aber ein paar Bilder hab ich, die dürften dir erstmal weiterhelfen... 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/9cml-9.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/9cml-a.jpg
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/9cml-b.jpg


----------



## dirtpaw (10. Februar 2009)

wenn es das normale Spiel ist, taucht das in dem "BOne", also der Verbindung Kettenstrebe-Wippe auf. Das ist völlig ok, wenn Du den original Lagersatz drinhast. Weil soviele Leute das seinerzeit reklamiert haben, gab es dann einen Austauschlagersatz der kein Spiel hatte...

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (10. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Genau das
> Allerdings hab ich den King heute schon das Schaltauge nebst Kette und Schaltwerk getötet....beim Berg hochfahren
> Kette geklemmt; ein Glied aufgegangen und dann im Schaltwerk "eingefädelt" ...lustige Tour von 30 min.
> 
> ...



hatte erst später gelesen das es kaputt ist


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier die ersten Bilder in noch unvollendeter Version =)
> Sattelstütze wird noch gekürzt.
> Eine Frage hab ich noch:
> Wenn ihr eure RM´s anhebt, hat euer Rahmen dann minimal Spiel oder hat er dann den berüchtigten Lagerschaden?



Definitiv die Buchsen


----------



## downtown (10. Februar 2009)

entschuldigt die kurze zwischenfrage.

welche feder könnt ihr für einen 90kg sack in einem rm6 auf rm7 umbau empfehlen?
dämpfer is ein fox vanilla rc. einsatz freeride/downhill. gabel shiver dc und ein paar double wides, als grobe info am rande.

gruß tobi


----------



## Chainrider (10. Februar 2009)

... also das Spiel ist am "Bone". Hab das auch ma mit der Scheibe gecheckt; es passt die 180er Scheibe.
Komisch.. Aber sie passt!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. Februar 2009)

Sollte es sich um ein Industrielager handeln, könnte man sich im Indernet welche beschaffen. Es könnte sich zufällig um ein 608 2rs handeln, das man zu überschaubren Preisen  http://grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=search&searchbox_keywords=Kugellager
kaufen könnte.
RS und ZZ heisst
2 rs = 2x Kunststoffabdeckung
2 z= 2x Metallabdeckung
608 wird z.B. auch bei Rollerbladerollen verwendet, was die Suche und den Einkauf etwas vereinfacht, insbesondere bzgl. vernünftiger Hersteller wie FAG oder SKF.


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. Februar 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Sollte es sich um ein Industrielager handeln, könnte man sich im Indernet welche beschaffen. Es könnte sich zufällig um ein 608 2rs handeln, das man zu überschaubren Preisen  http://grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=search&searchbox_keywords=Kugellager



Die Adresse kann ich auch bestens empfehlen.
18 Euro incl. Versand und das ganze noch sehr schnell!!!

Das mit den Scheiben ist schon komisch...bei mir (Shimano) hat der 160 auch auf die 160 gepasst....aber wenn die 180 passen um so besser 

Mit deinen Aufklebern warst da schon mal beim örtlichen Aufkleberdrucker?
Mit einem guten Bild aus dem I-Net und etwas Ahnung seitens Klebefritze sollte das für a paar Euro zu machen sein?!


----------



## dirtpaw (11. Februar 2009)

wenn das Spiel nur am Bone ist und nur im unbelasteten Zustand ist das ok. Fahre hinten ne 200er Hayes


----------



## Chainrider (11. Februar 2009)

... das freut mich! 
ich werde morgen noch die Schrauben an den horizontalen Ausfallenden erneuern und die Spacer fürn Steuersatz. Werd die Tage mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen 
Holzfeller ist bestellt, dürfte auch nächste Woche am Start sein.
Bin sehr gespannt =)


----------



## K!S (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern mein Stinky in Einzelteile zerlegt, gereinigt und alles auf's RM7 umgebaut... 
Jetzt brauch ich noch ne Kettenführung und nen paar Griffe, hab zwar ne Boxguide da aber die passt ja nicht -.- Paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch. Weis jemand wo man noch YPK Schoner herkommt? (So Überzüge für Leitungen damit nix scheuert)


----------



## K!S (14. Februar 2009)

Was für Kettenführungen bekommt man eigentlich an nen RM7 dran? 
So ne Roox, aber gibt es nirgends irgendwie... `???

Was habt ihr so verbaut?
Habe doch kein Lust mehr auf nen Umwerfer (sorry hulk) will den Schalter vom Lenker weghaben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

Bitte sehr http://cgi.ebay.de/kettenfuehrung-R...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 

Roox ist geil hab ich auch dran!


----------



## K!S (14. Februar 2009)

Die hatte ich auch in Beobachtung, wie wird die befestigt? Brauch ich dann noch so ein Adapter oder kann ich die so unters Tretlager schrauben?
Was für nen Durchmesser hat eigentlich die Sattelstütze? Die RaceFace ist zwar cool aber irgendwie baut die so mega hoch... Da kann ich doch locker noch 1-2cm sparren...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

Ja wird einfach mit den Tretlager mitgeschraubt. 
Sattelstütze ist 26.8mm. Warum willst du die Sattelstütze so nieder haben?


----------



## Chainrider (15. Februar 2009)

also ich hab den ganz normalen boxguide an meinem RM 9.
eute, mal ne andere sache:
Wie stabil ist der Hinterbau eures RM ?
Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass der von meinem RM ziemlich weich ist.
Die enden ließen sich mit etwas kraft auseinanderziehen;
eben hab ich das rad was belastet durch bunny hobs und an einer schrägen hatte ich das gefühl, dass sich das rad im hinterbau axial verdreht hat...
das bedeutet wenn ihr von hinten draufschaut steht das rad an der oberkante mehr links als unten. 
so als ob die schwinge links nach unten gebogen würde und rechts nach oben (versteht ihr was ich meine?) 
bin irgendwie beunruhigt... aber vielleicht ists auch gar nicht s schlimm und es klärt sich auf. muss mir das morgen ma anschaun.
ich meld mich dann nochma =(


----------



## Kistenbiker (15. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, dass der von meinem RM ziemlich weich ist.
> =(



Ja da hast du ein richtige Gefühl.

Aber das ist bei den Rahmen eben "bauartbedingt"...würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
Den "weichen" Hinterbau merkst beim fahren eigentlich nicht.....außer du hast ein sehr genaues Pobometer.


Solange die Schwinge wieder in den normalen Zustand zurück geht, alles normal.

Mit ner Schraubachse kannst ihn steifer bekommen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, weich sind sie alle(RM6,RM7,RM9) vor allem das RM9 war überhaut extrem weich. Aber das ist Bauart bedingt, wie schon erwähnt. Sollte dich nicht beunruhigen, höchstens du bist weit über 100kg schwer.


----------



## K!S (15. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> also ich hab den ganz normalen boxguide an meinem RM 9.=(


Die passt aber am RM7 überhaupt nicht! 



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja wird einfach mit den Tretlager mitgeschraubt.
> Sattelstütze ist 26.8mm. Warum willst du die Sattelstütze so nieder haben?



Die bei E-bay auch  Ich mein da sind 3 Langlöcher...
Sattel sollte noch etwas tiefer weil wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze komme ich gerade so aufn Boden, also etwas tiefer währe nicht verkehrt, außerdem könnte der Sattel so bei Drops stören. Beim Stinky bin ich manchmal mit dem Arsch auf das Hinterrad gekommen weil ich mich so weit rausgehängt hatte. Im Prinzip fährt man ja eh fast nur im stehen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Februar 2009)

Die bei E-Bay passt sowohl als auch. Es ist von hinten der Adapter drauf den man mir zwei Schrauben abschrauben kann dann ist sie für ISCG(drei Längsschlitze) zu verwenden.


----------



## K!S (15. Februar 2009)

super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainrider (15. Februar 2009)

ah danke!!!
ganz ehrlich; das tut gut zu hören, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin :-D

hab hier mal zwei bilder, eins, wies aussieht jetzt und das andere vom hinterbau =(
hab gestern die kurbel frisch verbaut. passt alles super 

und mal wieder muss ich sagen: die sattelstütze wird noch gekürzt, soweit schaltzüge gezogen sind und alles i.o. ist


----------



## rm7lover (15. Februar 2009)

also bei meinem rm7 hinterbau kann ich keinen verzug feststellen. das bei dir schaut schon sehr krass aus, ich denke das ist nicht ganz normal. schon mal den arsch deines rockys auf schweissnahtrisse oder sonstiges untersucht? das tut ja schon fast weh, das bild zu betrachten!


----------



## Chainrider (15. Februar 2009)

mir tuts doch auch weh^^
hab schon alle geprüft - hatte eh schon stress mit dem hinterbau und so..
ich werds aber richten und dann passts denk ich!
hab natürlich ne schraubachse, dann ists stabiler.
wird schon 
aber recht haste, das bild sieht grausam aus.


----------



## rm7lover (15. Februar 2009)

und wie gedenkst du eine verzogene schwinge wieder auszurichten? als angehender maschinenbautechniker stelle ich mir sowas ohne festigkeitsverluste relativ schwierig vor, da z.B. durch einfaches entgegengesetzt- biegen die konstruktion eher noch mehr in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird (und ausserdem der vorgang mehr murks als recht ist). ich denke du solltest dich eher nach ner austauschschwinge umsehen.


----------



## Chainrider (15. Februar 2009)

ja recht hast du!
wo sollte ich denn so ein spezielles teil herkriegen? original bei RM?
:-D
Ich überlege, den Dämpfer zu tauschen. (die dämpfung meines Dämpfers scheint hinüber zu sein) Die Federstärke ist doch durch Zahlen definiert ,ne?! =) je höher die Zahl (450 z.b), desto härter oder?
Die Einbaulänge ist klar. wie siehts mim Hub aus?
Will ja keinen Dämpfer einbaun, der schon beim Draufsetzen anschlägt 
Bisher hab ich den Van R verbaut. 222er einbaulänge und 450er feder.
hatte mir beim Bikemarkt den 5th element angesehn. einbaulänge und feder stimmen soweit denke ich.
Gibt es sonst etwas, wodrauf ich achten müsste? buchsen und so?
danke schonmal 
hört sich fast an, als ob ich das alles zum ersten mal machen würde wie


----------



## K!S (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn du einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen willst miss doch einfach wie viel hub dein jetziger hat. Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber erstmal schauen was mit dem Hinterbau ist, ein Dämpfer hilft da nicht weiter.
Am ende hast du den Dämpfer um sonst gekauft. 
Vor allem bist du dir sicher das dein Hinterbau verzogen ist? Vielleicht hast du einfach das Hinterrad nicht richtig eingebaut, es hat eine 8 oder ist Schief eingespeichert... ? Das währe alles besser als dein Hinterbau... 
oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm7lover (15. Februar 2009)

das mit der zahl für die federhärte stimmt, nennt sich auch federkonstante. je höher desto härter. ich würd mal bei bikeaction nachfragen, obs da ne austausch- schwinge gibt. ansonsten mit viel viel glück bei ebay. jetzt nen neuen dämpfer finde ich auch blödsinn, da dein schiefer hinterbau sowieso bei belastung auf kurz oder lang die buchsen und vll. auch die lager ruiniert. die schwerpunktachse ist ja dann verschoben- und da ja nicht mehr mittig, wird alles was an der schwinge montiert ist, schräg belastet.


----------



## Chainrider (15. Februar 2009)

also es ist so:
der LRS ist neu. alles läuft da geradeaus und passt! Das Rad an sich läuft im Hinterbau gerade. AUf dem Foto kann man ja leider sehen, dass der Hinterbau mal ordentlich was mitbekommen hat.
Die Sache mit dem Dämpfer ist unabhängig von der ganzen Sch... ; wollte nur mal um Rat fragen, ob dieser Dämpfer dem Fox entspricht... Hab schon viel Gutes gehört, aber an nem RM scheint ja viel gesondert zu sein :-D Wie messe ich den Hub?


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (16. Februar 2009)

....ich dachte man kann in einem RM 7 nur einen Dämpfer mit einer 190er einbaulänge einbauen ??

....eine 222er Einbaulänge geht auch ? 

was lohnt sich eher ?

was könnt ihr empfehlen, da mein DNM Dämpfer auch hin ist....(wiege 76 kg)

gruss Rolf


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> ah danke!!!
> ganz ehrlich; das tut gut zu hören, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin :-D
> 
> 
> und mal wieder muss ich sagen: die sattelstütze wird noch gekürzt, soweit schaltzüge gezogen sind und alles i.o. ist



Also von mir aus stell mich an die Wand und erschieß mich aber mit dem Hinterbau bist du der einzige!

Dachte wenn du am Reifen drückst dann gibt der nach..das wär normal gewesen.....dein Rad (Hinterbau) ist hin!! da kannst soviel schön reden wie du willst.

Dämpfer hin??? dachte da wurde schon soweit nachgebessert und sogar der Rahmen "vorsorglich" verstärkt.

Die Lager am Bone auch noch def?
häng ihn an die Wand das wird ein Fass ohne Boden.

Ich würd den Rahmen nehmen und zu deinem Rockyhändler gehen, der ja alles gemacht hat, dann zum Verkäufer.

Den Rest schreib ich lieber nicht .....aber sowas mit um den Hals gewickelten RM 9 Rahmen wär dann dabei.

Denke mal eher du bist da einem richtigen A-loch, das den Rahmen runtergeranzt hat, voll auf den Leim gegangen.


----------



## rm7lover (16. Februar 2009)

da schließe ich mich wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke, meinem vorredner an. ich denke du wirst mit dem hinterbau nicht mehr froh. ein auto fährst du ja auch nicht mehr wenn mal der rahmen verzogen ist!


----------



## Chainrider (16. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Leute =( recht habt ihr ja schon... Der Fahrer des Bike zuvor (jacop hier im Forum) sagt, ich wär alles Schuld und ich soll ihn mal nicht beschuldigen. Trotzdem will ich euch mal Bilder zeigen, wie mein Bike jetzt aussieht! Es ist jetzt also fertig (...).

Werde mich mal informieren, wieviel son Hinterbau neu kostet.

:-(


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Hi!
> Leute =( recht habt ihr ja schon... Der Fahrer des Bike zuvor (jacop hier im Forum) sagt, ich wär alles Schuld und ich soll ihn mal nicht beschuldigen. Trotzdem will ich euch mal Bilder zeigen, wie mein Bike jetzt aussieht! Es ist jetzt also fertig (...).
> 
> Werde mich mal informieren, wieviel son Hinterbau neu kostet.
> ...



Ist ja ganz gut geworden der 9ér 

Hat er dir auch gesagt was du falsch gemacht hast? außer dir den Rahmen andrehen zu lassen? 

Der Rahmen war gerissen...sonst schweißt doch keiner an so einem Kult-Teil rum (oder hast du schon ein Blech auf ein neues Auto geschweißt..zum Spaß?)

Der Dämpfer war bei Tuning und ist aber def.?????

Hinterbau verzogen wie beim Bender nach dem 18 Meter Drop!

Sollte er dir beim Kauf die Mängel nicht mitgeteilt haben, sehe ich das mal als vorsätzlichen Betrug an.

Der Rahmen ist lebensgefährlich! Fahr da mal nen gescheiten DH mit Speed und dann sagt dein Hinterbau .....keine Lust mehr....viel Spaß.

hau jacop den Rahmen so um die Ohren, dass er nichts mehr verkaufen will und dann such in aller Ruhe (ich weiß das ist schwer) einen anderen Rahmen.


----------



## rm7lover (16. Februar 2009)

so kann man es auch sagen
aber du müsstest doch erkennen, ob an der schwinge was geschweisst wurde oder nicht? eine solche alu- kammerkonstruktion wie die schwinge lässt sich eigentlich nicht so ohne weiteres "kalt" verformen. denk auch das da was gerissen ist.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Februar 2009)

Also am 7.7 08 sah der Rahmen noch so aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und a paar Monate später braucht er neues Pulver??


----------



## K!S (16. Februar 2009)

Was ich mich gerade frage ist, wie hat er die da dran bekommen?




Ich habe so eine für Innenlager Montage, hat der vielleicht eine für ISCG mit Adapter verbaut und das Ding somit etwas vom rahmen wegbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainrider (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn du mit "der" mich meinst
Ich habe tatsächlich einen bzw 2 Adapterringe verbaut, die beim Howitzer Innenlager dabei waren. 2 Ringe, weil ich ein 73er und kein 68er Gehäuse am RM hab.
Passt alles wunderbar =)
Anmerkung:
Die Lackierung habe ich mir gewünscht, er hatte mir das angeboten, der Original Lack gefiel mir nicht...
Der ganze Deal stand eh unter einem schlechten Stern, die ganze Sache zieht sich seit November...
Hier einfach mal ein AUszug aus der Email:
Ich hab geschrieben:

Hi!> Na, alles fit?> Habe heute das Bike fast komplett montiert!> Allerdings ist der Dämpfer definitiv hinüber. Der dämpft überhaupt> nicht.> Das Rad um den einzustellen reagiert überhaupt nicht, es mcht keinen> Unterschied, ob ich drehe oder nicht.> Find ich ehrlich gesagt *******. Du hattest doch gesagt der wäre erst> ein Jahr alt.> Ich bau den mal aus und schau mir den ma genauer an!

Er schrieb zurück:

der dämpfer ist völlig in ordnung der hat bei mir weder öl verlust noch sonst etwas gehabt und drehen sollst du da garnix höchstens zur einstellung vom SAG , was die federvorspannung angeht und ansonsten hat das ding doch auch nur ne zugstufe ,man. und bevor du mich jetzt hier beschuldigst würde ich an deiner stelle auch mal überprüfen ob du das lagerspiel vom hauptlager richtig auf dich eingestellt hast.


----------



## K!S (16. Februar 2009)

Ich mein den Typ dem das RM7 auf dem Bild gehört. Du hast ein RM9, da is das völlig anders... tzz... 




Das mein ich, ein oder Zwei Ringe und das Ding und gut...



Chainrider schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "der" mich meinst
> Ich habe tatsächlich einen bzw 2 Adapterringe verbaut, die beim Howitzer Innenlager dabei waren. 2 Ringe, weil ich ein 73er und kein 68er Gehäuse am RM hab.
> Passt alles wunderbar =)
> ...



Also ich kenne es so das man bei 68er die zwei Ringe verbaut um 73 zu kommen... Anderstrumm ist doch sinnlos, da has du maximal spiel?


----------



## Chainrider (17. Februar 2009)

tzzzzzzz,
sorry 
bei mir passts jedenfalls. ob mit einem oder 2 Ringen ;-)


Edit:
Ne neue Schwinge bei RM wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens 800 â¬ + kosten...
=(


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Die Lackierung habe ich mir gewünscht, er hatte mir das angeboten, der Original Lack gefiel mir nicht...
> Der ganze Deal stand eh unter einem schlechten Stern, die ganze Sache zieht sich seit November...
> Hier einfach mal ein AUszug aus der Email:
> Ich hab geschrieben:
> ...



Also pulvern hätte er ihn eh müssen...ließ mal seine letzten Beiträge zum Versand eines Rahmens.....der mußte zum schweißen weg.

Lagerspiel am Hauptlager auf Fahrer einstellen???? also das geht wohl echt nur beim "Teamrahmen" bei allen anderen geht da nix zum einstellen ...ausser mit neuen Lagern das Lagerspiel weg zu bekommen!! 
Wie soll das nach seiner Aussage den gehen...lerne ja gerne was dazu 

In Summe:
Der Rahmen (oder ein Rahmen) mußte zum schweißen!
Der Dämpfer ist im Ar***
Die Schwinge steht unter aller Sau im Rahmen.

Sieht nach einem hohen Dropp in flache Flat mit null Fahrtechnik aus...bei sowas bekommst genau das als Ergebniss
Energie in die Schwinge / Dämpfer und zum Schluß bekommt der Rahmen einen Riss.

800 Teuro für die schwinge ...ja leck mich doch am "Pip Pip Pip"

Das müßte ich mir jetzt nicht mehr überlegen....dafür bekommst einen gescheiten Rahmen auch!!!

Frag ihn ob er wandelt!!


----------



## Chainrider (17. Februar 2009)

"Also pulvern hätte er ihn eh müssen...ließ mal seine letzten Beiträge zum Versand eines Rahmens.....der mußte zum schweißen weg."


versteh ich nicht... 
Er stellt es jetzt so dar, als hätte ich bei einem solchen privatverkauf keine rechte und hätte den rahmen so gekauft wie gesehen und bla.
ich geb doch keine 600 euro für rahmen gabel und dämpfer aus und hab dann so ne kacke am sacke.
hab ihm mal div. §§ ausm BGB kopiert.
wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da nichts bei rumkäme...


----------



## Chainrider (17. Februar 2009)

Alter!
Jetz hab ichs auch gerafft!
Verfi**t! Die Fotos in seinem Fotoalbum belegen eindeutig, dass als er den Rahmen bekam noch keine Verstärkung am Rahmen war! Dann der Beitrag im Forum wegen Versand und schweissen lassen... alter schwede.
Habe jetzt mal meinen Emaileingang durchgeblättert und folgende Email gefunden:

ach entschuldigung, wegen deiner anderen fragen anbei hier noch die antworten.
lager wurden alle erneurt im august diesen jahres kann ich dir auch rechnungen geben , bis auf das hauptlager jedoch wurde es bis jetzt nur noch nicht montiert , habe es aber hier originalverpackt liegen, würde ich dann mitschicken. schäden besitzt der rahmen keine, jedoch hat der vorbesitzer mal was am tretlager verstärken lassen, wie auch die dämpferaufnahmen am rahmen , damit durch den vergrößerten federweg an der aufnahme nichts reissen kann , ich werde dir dann aber auch von all diesen sonst kritischen stellen hochauflösende detailfotos schicken, damit du dir wirklich sicher sein kannst. den lack den du auf den fotos siehst ist der originallack , pistaziengrünmetallic und schwarz die alten teamfarben von rocky , jedoch beinhaltet mein angebot eine pulverbeschichtung in der von dir gewünschten RAL farbe , da der lack über die jahre einfach zum teil hässliche lackplatzer besitzt so wie das bei jedem bike ist , das lange gefahren wurde.

wie dreist kann man sein :-DDD

Ich glaub jetz wird die Sache interessant!


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. Februar 2009)

Mein Beileid zu der Geschichte...

Als ich vor 3 Jahren noch jung und dumm war hab ich mir auch einen gerissenen RM7 Rahmen anschwatzen lassen.Da hatte wohl ein Schlaumeier sich ein weiteres Loch reingefräßt um einen längeren Dämpfer zu fahren.Auf dem Foto wars natürlich nicht zu erkennen aber durch die falsche Belastung hatte die Dämpferaufhängung Risse bekommen.

Ich stand 2 Tage später bei dem Kerl vor der Tür und hab ihm den Rahmen unter die Nase gehalten.Seine Mutter ist dann so schnell es ging zur Bank gerannt und hat mir mein Geld zurückgeholt ;-)

Würde dir auch empfehlen dir dein Geld zurückzubesorgen...mit dem Rahmen wirst du wohl nicht mehr glücklich.


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> Alter!
> Jetz hab ichs auch gerafft!
> Verfi**t! Die Fotos in seinem Fotoalbum belegen eindeutig, dass als er den Rahmen bekam noch keine Verstärkung am Rahmen war! Dann der Beitrag im Forum wegen Versand und schweissen lassen... alter schwede.
> 
> Ich glaub jetz wird die Sache interessant!




Wenns mal wieder länger dauert 
Da kann er sich schon auf Privatverkauf rausreden.....das gilt nicht bei Betrug!! und das ist es wohl auch.

Schick ihm ne Mail und wenn er dumm rum eiert ...Anwalt geht dann ganz schell mit dem Herrn Musikus...und kostet ihm gleich noch a paar ocken


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2009)

K!S schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein Stinky in Einzelteile zerlegt, gereinigt und alles auf's RM7 umgebaut...
> Jetzt brauch ich noch ne Kettenführung und nen paar Griffe, hab zwar ne Boxguide da aber die passt ja nicht -.- Paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch. Weis jemand wo man noch YPK Schoner herkommt? (So Überzüge für Leitungen damit nix scheuert)



schönes Bike
zu deiner Frage mit der Kefü:
ich fahre an meinem RM7 WS eine Carbon Kefü made by Bommelmaster...die wiegt incl. Rolle knappe 130g und ist so ziemlich baugleich mit einer Boxguide
montiert hat sie User Khujand, der sich dabei wohl auch einen abgebrochen hat (kannst ihn ja nach fragen wie das ging)
die Kefü funktioniert seit ca. 1 Jahr ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

... also nach Hattingen sinds von mir aus ein Weg 142 km. Hin und zurück also großzügig ne Tankfüllung. 
Genauer gesagt ists ein arglistig verschwiegener Mangel. 
Ich werd ihm eine Email schreiben und mal sehen, was er sagt. Sonst sammel ich mir 3 Kumpels zusammen und wir schaun mal da vorbei ;-D
Chainrider-Inkasso. Echt mies.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich. ;-)


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Chainrider schrieb:


> . Sonst sammel ich mir 3 Kumpels zusammen und wir schaun mal da vorbei ;-D
> Chainrider-Inkasso.



 Da hätte ich für dich gleich noch a paar Aufträge als Chainrider-Inkasso


----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

Ist das so? 
=)
Habe nach einer Fahrt durch mein Dorf gestern heute glatt etwas neues entdeckt und mir sind fast die AUgen ausm Kopf gefallen.

Seht ihr die Risse an der Dämpferaufnahme? 
Ich raste aus^^


----------



## Flame-Blade (18. Februar 2009)

Mensch warum überprüfst du den Rahmen denn nicht gleich wenn du ihn auspackst?!?

Wenn du Pech hast könnte er sich damit rausreden das du das Rad schon aufgebaut und höchstwarscheinlich unsanft gefahren bist wodurch die Mängel entstanden.


----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

... als ich den Rahmen bekam, hatte ich noch gar keinen LRS den ich hätte einbauen können, um den Schräglauf am HInterbau zu kontrollieren.
Ich habe mich gestern Abend lediglich auf den Rahmen fallen lassen. Das Rad hat in meinem Besitz noch nie Wald gesehen. Ich werde das Rad nun unverzüglich demontieren, das hat keinen Zweck!


----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

Nun schaut euch das an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Ja das 





ist *die* Rocky RM 6-9 und Switch Stelle mit dem Potential
bei meinem ging aber der Haarriss nach hinten...was ich mir bis heute nicht so recht erklären kann 

Scheinbar auch noch falsch geschweißt wenn der sogar an der Raupe wieder aufgeht....falsch geschweißt und des Alu wird zu Butter.

Die Gabel ist scheinbar auch aus 2 mach eins 

Das ist mit ABSTAND der fertigste Rahmen den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

echt der hammer oder?!
ich muss mich übrigens bei dir entschuldigen kistenbiker ;-( 
du warst immerhin der erste der verdacht geschöpft hatte.
aber schon krass, was ich an dem Rahmen noch gefunden hab :-(


----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Februar 2009)

Kein Thema echt nicht!!
Aber ich habs dir ja gleich gesagt 

Schon der Wahnsinn was hier im Forum für ************* unterwegs sind und was die für Müll verramschen wollen.
An dem Rahmen ist ja echt überall rumgepfuscht worden.


----------



## rm7lover (18. Februar 2009)

echt krass was da auf einmal alles zum vorschein kommt! schuld biste im endefekt selbst, den rahmen nicht gründlich untersucht zu haben. und wie schon vorher erwähnt, kann er dir die scheise ankreiden, und behaupten, du bist schon gefahren damit. das du dich dann erst einmal draufgesetzt hast, musst du erst beweißen können.
eigentlich hättest du ja schon stutzig werden müssen, wenn der typ da schon verstärkungsbleche eingeschweisst hatte, das wär mir schon zu heiß gewesen. naja, wünsch dir viel glück beim reklamieren!


----------



## K!S (18. Februar 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> ...
> bei meinem ging aber der Haarriss nach hinten...was ich mir bis heute nicht so recht erklären kann ...(



Bei mir auch... Wahrscheinlich war der Dämpfer mal nicht richtig festgeschraubt. 





Lenker runter und Kefü dran.  Sattelhöhe ist doch ganz ok... Fährt sich echt spitze!


----------



## Chainrider (18. Februar 2009)

... wir werden einfach sehen, wie sichs entwickelt. Hab ihm ne 4-wöchige Frist gesetzt und will meine Kohle wiederhaben...
Jedenfalls werd ich nich aufm Rahmen sitzen bleiben..
Think positive :-D


----------



## bernd_spiegel (18. Februar 2009)

fiese sache das...klar kann man vermuten du hast das rad beim probefahren getötet (juristen sind bekanntlich berufslügner und es gewinnt oft die dreistere begründung... )  aber wenn ich nen rahmen verkaufe der normale gebrauchsspuren hat warum schenke ich dann ne neue lackierung her???sehr verdächtig...und es zeigt sich einfach ne dillettantische arbeit, und ich gehe mal davon aus das man dafür trotz privatkauf haften muss da dies nicht nach ner vorsorge maßnahme aussieht sondern ganz klar nach nem nicht genannten mangel. dass ein dämpfer ploppt kann passieren, hat ich auch schonmal, aber solche risse???nene,das ist klar beschiss! viel glück


----------



## Kistenbiker (19. Februar 2009)

K!S schrieb:


> Bei mir auch... Wahrscheinlich war der Dämpfer mal nicht richtig festgeschraubt.



Ja das kann sein..obwohl ich den schon fest hatte und auch selbstsichernde Muttern....evtl. wars auch das ausgelutschte Dämpferauge???
Oder beides in Summe 
Ich weiß es nicht genau, ist aber mittlerweile egal!
Hab mir ja nen anderen Hobel zugelegt


----------



## Chainrider (19. Februar 2009)

... Leute.
Ich krieg die Kohle zurück.
Bin sehr erleichtert!
Will Euch trotzdem auch nochma danken für Eure Kommentare und Tipps  
Seine Mutter hatte sich eingschaltet.
Werd Euch Bescheid geben, wies weiter läuft!


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Februar 2009)

Nochmal Glück gehabt...wie ich damals xD

Hoffentlich haste gelernt nun sehr skeptisch zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainrider (20. Februar 2009)

Natürlich =)
Jetz such ich mir einen anderen Rahmen und muss mich glaub ich schon so langsam vom Rocky Mountain Fred verabschieden =(
Ne Idee wäre jetzt Kona Stab Supreme 05 oder Balfa bb7 05...


----------



## rm7lover (20. Februar 2009)

was hattest du eigentlich für deinen schrott-rahmen noch bezahlt?
kauf dir ein gescheites specialized demo oder das neue trek session 88dh, dann haste glaub ich was gescheites. wobei mir das neue flatline von rocky auch extrem gut gefällt!


----------



## Chainrider (21. Februar 2009)

... also inkl. ner wirklich super ansprechenden Monster T von 99 bzw 98 hab ich 600  bezahlt..


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Februar 2009)

Monster T spricht immer saugut an. Drum fährt man dieses etwas schwerere Gabelmodell ja auch!


----------



## Chainrider (21. Februar 2009)

fast schon schade, dass ich die gabel wieder mit abgeben muss. aber naja...
werd denk ich erstma ne einfache gabel fahren, hab gemerkt, dass die adapter für meine gustav M bei der 210er scheibe von PM auf IS mal locker 99 euro kosten (lächerlich).
ma schaun!


----------



## K!S (21. Februar 2009)

Jetzt brauchst du bestimmt nen RM7 als Ersatz?


----------



## Chainrider (22. Februar 2009)

hättest du eins?! ;-D
sag bitte nein - hab mir soeben ein 08er Big Hit inkl. Domain 318 aus Ösiland gekauft 
Sieht aber auch fett aus =)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...127&prev=/images?q=big+hit+08&um=1&hl=de&sa=N


Lackierung ist etwas anders


----------



## Kistenbiker (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich hät schon eins ....mit geschweißtem Riss und einem ausgelutschten Fox-Dämpfer dafür mit neuen Lagern...aber sowas hattest ja schon 

Ne ich denk mal mit dem Bigi hast nix falsch gemacht!!
Das kannst je nach Teile auch zum Tourenfreerider aufbauen und stabil sind die Dinger auf alle Fälle


----------



## rm7lover (22. Februar 2009)

da hätt ich doch das sx-trail bevorzugt, sieht stylischer aus, und ist denk ich auch noch etwas leichter, wenn schon tour. aber jedem das seine!
schade das es kein rocky mehr wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!S (22. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte meins, wenn der Preis stimmt, geb ich es auch wieder ab


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (22. Februar 2009)

Sanddühnenrider schrieb:


> ....ich dachte man kann in einem RM 7 nur einen Dämpfer mit einer 190er einbaulänge einbauen ??
> 
> ....eine 222er Einbaulänge geht auch ?
> 
> ...



*ich würde gerne eine Antwort von Euch erhalten, was kann ich an Dämpfer in ein RM 7 einbauen (Einbaulänge, Hub...Feder (76 kg))??

was könnt ihr empfehlen ? *


----------



## ChrisK (22. Februar 2009)

Stand vor kurzem vorm selben Problem.
In jedem Fall: nichts anderes als ein 190 mm Dämpfer. Hatte als ich das Rad gekauft habe einen 200er drin, das Fahrverhalten war kippelig und man saß unglaublich hoch, außerdem passte er nur mit "etwas Druck geben" in die Aufnahme.
Ich habe mir letztendlich einen x-Fusion Glyde geholt, da ich Preis und Service von Fox (der sicher der bessere Dämpfer ist) gescheut habe. Er spricht gut an und die Lockoutfunktion erleichtert das hochfahren deutlich. Für 60  in jedem Fall ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Zur Federhärte siehe: http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm

Wenn Du viel Trail fährst würde ich eher zu einer 550er Feder raten, wenn Du viel springen willst, vielleicht eine Nummer härter.
Ich komme mit 100 kg mit einer 750er Feder gut zurecht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (23. Februar 2009)

danke ChrisK, ich habe schon eine 2008er x Fusion Glyde RL ins Auge gefasst....bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob der Dämpfer auch was taugt...(im Forum ist der Dämpfer im Dauerbetrieb nicht so gut weggekommen (Ölverlust etc.) der Preis ist natürlich überragend....

gruss Rolf


----------



## ChrisK (23. Februar 2009)

Ist schon richtig. Ich denke bei extremgebrauch (Extreme Drops u.ä.) wird er vermutlich nicht so lange halten. Und wenn schon. Der Preis des Dämpfers liegt immer noch unter dem Preis für einen Fox-Service.
Ich warte es jetzt einfach mal ab.


----------



## K!S (24. Februar 2009)

Vorgestern habe ich noch nen kleines Päckchen bekommen.
Inhalt waren ein paar der letzten YPK Tob Tubes die ich im Internet auftreiben konnte. Leider gibt es sie nicht mehr so ohne weiteres. Da sich ein paar dumme Menschen beschwert haben das man Bremsen extra auseinanderbauen muss um die Dinger auf Leitungen zu bekommen... Deshalb werden sie nurnoch mit in aufgeschlitzter Version verkauft und halten deshalb leider nicht so gut... 









Ich hatte die ersten Tob Tubes kurz nach dem Aufbau meines Hartteils bekommen und sie nachträglich noch angebaut. Deshalb wahren da schon Aufkleber auf dem rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (24. Februar 2009)

Jedem Mann sein Spielzeug.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Februar 2009)

da hier in letzter Zeit soviele ihre 7-er posten habe ich gestern mal wieder ein neues Bild von meinem gemacht


----------



## rm7lover (26. Februar 2009)

muss dir immer wieder sagen, wie geil das teil aussieht. ich bin am immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir die grünen spank felgen auch holen soll! werd sie mir evtl. selbst einspeichen, falls die speichenlängen passen. 
geil!


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (1. März 2009)

*der erste Ausritt !!! *







*Rubrik Fotos RM 7 Sahneteilchen.....*


----------



## SBIKERC (3. März 2009)

damit man es auch erkennt




mach noch eine Kefü ran


----------



## rm7lover (3. März 2009)

sorry, aber das grüne macht mich mehr an. dein rm sieht so "brav" und unproportioniert aus?!


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (4. März 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> damit man es auch erkennt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mache ich hiermit......danke für die Vergrößerung.....


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (4. März 2009)

rm7lover schrieb:


> sorry, aber das grüne macht mich mehr an. dein rm sieht so "brav" und unproportioniert aus?!



brav sieht es aus..aber unproportioniert ??

ist halt immer noch ein RM7 ohne Decails. quasi naked.....


----------



## rm7lover (4. März 2009)

na wenn du das wade simmons davor mal damit vergleichst.....
finde die geometrie durch die boxer, den komischen- ich glaub DNM dämpfer, durch den das heck irgendwie soweit nach oben kommt, irgendwie unausgewogen. kann mir nicht gelfen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. März 2009)

Am nackigen RM7 den Schnellspanner so montieren das er nach vorne unter der Schwinge steht und die Bremsleitung vorne bei der Gabel innen verlegen! Bitte, Bitte.....das sieht so furchbar aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. März 2009)

Originalzustand RM7

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296731]
	
[/URL]

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber erinnert euch wie Ihr auf mir rumgehackt habt, als ich mal eine Monster montiert hatte 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/94914]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. März 2009)

Duck und weg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. März 2009)

Das Aluriffelblech ist böse! ;-)


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (5. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Am nackigen RM7 den Schnellspanner so montieren das er nach vorne unter der Schwinge steht und die Bremsleitung vorne bei der Gabel innen verlegen! Bitte, Bitte.....das sieht so furchbar aus!



ihr habt ja Augen wie ein Luchs....(Schnellspanner / Bremsleitung ) !!!
das Teil ist ja noch nicht richtig fertig,..im Forum habe ich nach einem vernünftigen Dämpfer für das RM 7 nachgefragt....das der DNM Dämpfer in "Anführungsstrichen" nicht mehr "up to date" ist, weiß ich auch...aber das eine Boxxer Doppelbrückengabel zum Bike nicht passt, also bitte....


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

hier meins aber noch als prototyp *feix* weis noch net genau wie ichs weiter aufbaue... dorado? RS TEAM 2010?

naja mal sehn


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. März 2009)

ich dachte boxxer?


----------



## eb-network (6. März 2009)

ja eigetlich schon, siehe mein projekt RM/  , weis noch net ist halt ne geile gabel und passt ja auch eigentlich aber eientlich will ich ne team 2010...

naja mal sehn wenn einer interesse hat an der dorado bitte melden.

mfg


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hier meins aber noch als prototyp *feix* weis noch net genau wie ichs weiter aufbaue... dorado? RS TEAM 2010?
> 
> naja mal sehn



Das schönste RM7 bisher.....die Farbe ist echt der Hammer!!!!

Und die Gabel würd ich drin lassen  egal ob andere evtl. besser sind/sein sollen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. März 2009)

Aber die Pumpe muss da weg! Denn die kann ja nicht dein ernst sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (7. März 2009)

danke für die blumen....

hatte ja noch den team rahmen in gelb schwarz... aber naja der gefällt mir besser.


die dorado ist wieder ab und die rock shox 2009 race drann... arbeitet besser mit meinem gewicht ( wiso kann ich net leichter sein HEUL ) ...LEIDER.... habe mir die neue Rock Shox 2010 Team in Schwarz bestellt....

schade


die pumpe ist schon ab


lol


bis denn


----------



## eb-network (8. März 2009)

habe noch ein paar umwerfer adapter Original Rm und keine Kratzer in schwarz... nur mal so hier anbiet (hoffe ich darf das)... bei interesse melden


mfg


----------



## SBIKERC (8. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Aber die Pumpe muss da weg! Denn die kann ja nicht dein ernst sein?



sehe ich genauso
ein komplettes Bild wäre auch mal nett


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (8. März 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> damit man es auch erkennt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eb-network (8. März 2009)

hätte noch eine mit einem kleinen 2mm riss (nicht durch) laut einem alu schweißer hier in potsdam  schweißen möglich und wie NEU....


mfg


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (9. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hätte noch eine mit einem kleinen 2mm riss (nicht durch) laut einem alu schweißer hier in potsdam  schweißen möglich und wie NEU....
> 
> 
> mfg



wo befindet  sich 2 mm Riss ? wenn es nicht an einer Stelle ist, (so wie bei mir) ich wäre daran interessiert..... gruss Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanddühnenrider (9. März 2009)

.....hier ein paar abschreckende Fotos.....ich wußte garnicht, dass ein RM 7 eine Art "Steckachse" hat oder ist das normal ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ich habe das Bike dieses Jahr bei EBAY ersteigert, leider habe ich es vorher nicht genau in Augenschein genommen, beim zweiten Ausritt ist es dann passiert.....(kein 2 m Drop oder  sonstwas...)

*help !!! wo bekomme ich eine neue oder gebrauchte Schwinge ??? * ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung, damit ein RM 7 wieder zum "Leben" erweckt wird (wäre zu schade....)


----------



## eb-network (9. März 2009)

hier mal ein bild in besserer Auflösung....


----------



## eb-network (9. März 2009)

unterwegs sind gerade folgende Teile, hoffe die kommen bis Freitag:

Tune (rot) "Würger"
X.0 Kassette mit dem Roten Käfig...oder wie man das Teil nennt
ein ACROS Steuersatz ( rot mit Ahornblätter ***FREU***) Ah-06 Big Balls Thomas Vanderham

Bilder folgen... 

Aso nur mal nebenbei, die Elexir CR Bremsen sind der Hammer...

mfg* 

*


----------



## eb-network (9. März 2009)

hier mal ein nicht geplanter einkauf:







hoffe die halten....


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Hy, hab gerade Bischen rumgestöbert.
Muss mein RM7 jetzt auch mal vorstellen.
Auch wenn das RM7 "allgemein" ja nicht gerade das neuste bike ist, es ist einfach immer noch der Hammer und wird es auch bleiben.



 


Grüße


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Oh hab gerade gesehen, dass bei dem Rm7 weiter oben von eb-network die Verstrebung an der der Dämpfer befestigt wird (am Rahmen) eine andere Form hat als bei mir.
Welches ist jetzt eigentlich die neuere Baureihe ????


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Ach ja, die Gabel wurde auf 1 1/8 umgebaut


----------



## decolocsta (9. März 2009)

würdest du so umbauten auch im Auftrag machen? 

Halte das aber bei der 200er für ein wenig bedenktlich, nicht wegen der Haltbarkeit, die Gabel baut über 600mm hoch, also so hoch wie eine
alte 888 mit den hohen Brücken, dann dein Adapter der nach Augenmaß locker 2 cm hoch baut, das macht nochmal 1 grad aus,
also hast du eine Gabel mit 620mm Bauhöhe vorne, der Lenkwinkel dürfte extrem flach werden was dem gesammten Fahrverhalten
nicht sehr entgegen kommt, mich würde ein Bild genau von der Seite fotografiert extrem interessieren, wäre lieb wenn du eins machen könntest
und es hier hochlädst


----------



## MrBrown (9. März 2009)

Jo, das Bild kann ich hochladen. (morgen)
Du hattest mir in einem anderen Thema (Travis Wartungsanleitung geschrieben)
Weiß nicht ob dus schon gesehen hast. Hab ne Skizze hochgeladen.

Hast ne PN


----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

Jo, hab beides gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrown (10. März 2009)

Unten


----------



## MrBrown (10. März 2009)

So, hier das Foto von der Seite


----------



## SBIKERC (10. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild in besserer Auflösung....



sehr schön
eines der wenigen 7-er die ich top finde


----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

MrBrown schrieb:


> So, hier das Foto von der Seite



Ok, Lenkwinkel wirkt nicht so schlimm.
Jedoch sieht das Tretlager schon sehr brutal hoch aus.
Und der untere Kefüarm hängt irgendwie sehr tief.


----------



## MrBrown (10. März 2009)

Also ich hatte davor ne 180 Boxxer mit der flacheen Brüche.
Das war mir viel viel zu flach, wenn man da mal ein ordentliches steiles Stück runter ist, da hat ein ja fast der Sattel aufn Hinterkopf geküsst.
(liegt aber am Rm7 FR, das hat nen anderen Winkel als das DH).
Aber wie du sagst, es sieht nicht schlimm aus und ists auch nicht.
Lässt sich echt gut fahren.

Nur so als Info:
ein Kumpel von mir (der Psycho) hatte mal ne "SuperMonster" im RM7
Sage und schreibe *30 cm* Federweg. Ist natürlich total übertrieben und hat dann ausgesehen wie ne Harley 
Aber mich hats selbs gewundert, man konnte eigentlich einigermasen fahren.

Das mit der Kettenführung ist son Problem bei mir, die passt nur so, wie sie aufm Bild ist liegt daran, das meine Kurbel ziemlich nah am Rahmen ist und die "Roox" sonst an der Kurbel streift.
Aber funzt eigentlich problemlos und die Kette wird auch gut gespannt.


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

hier ein paar neue Teie die heute gekommen sind...


----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

Imo hat das FR und DH die gleichen Winkel, nur die Ausstattung ist eine andere und dadurch das ne andere Gabel verbaut war wurde auch ein anderer Lenkwinkel angegeben, aber der Grundrahmen ist identisch, imo....


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

so nun ist der steuersatz drinne.. ich find das ist.... "träum"






... wird alles noch schen sauber gemacht, und dann gibt es nochmal ein gesamt Foto. aber musst es Euch unbedingt zeigen... ;-)

mfg


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

hier die versprochenen bilder, hab es ein wenig sauber gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

danke kommen jetzt noch tune kurbeln ran in schwarz (werden jetzt zu tune geschickt damit der 5-fach kranz gegen tune rot  ausgetauscht wird.. der schwarze steht zum verkauf) und ein 42 tune kettenblatt..


mfg


habe noch ein schwarz gelbes rm7 dh team zum verkauf .....


----------



## Grüner Hulk (10. März 2009)

Dann trenn Dich auch noch von Deinem Brave Monster Vorbau. Ist echt klobig...


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

ja weiß ich aber welchen drann machen und in welcher farbe.... helft mir....


----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> danke kommen jetzt noch tune kurbeln ran in schwarz (werden jetzt zu tune geschickt damit der 5-fach kranz gegen tune rot  ausgetauscht wird.. der schwarze steht zum verkauf) und ein 42 tune kettenblatt..
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...




Lad hier ma ein Bild von dem Team hoch  und was solls kosten? Denk aber das es nicht in frage kommt, aber wills mal sehen


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

ohne dämpfer, inkl. umwerfer adapter von RM steuersatz. lager sind IO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

sorry...net steuersatz sonder umwerfer adapter ...sorry


----------



## decolocsta (10. März 2009)

Preis?


----------



## eb-network (10. März 2009)

400


----------



## MrBrown (11. März 2009)

Mal nochmal die Frage, warum lieg bei den beiden RM7 von mir und eb-network eigentlich der Unteschied an dieser Stelle. Hab zum Vergleich mal beide nebeneinander gemacht.




Ist meins das ältere (oder andersrum) oder was ist der Grund ???
Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand.

Grüße


----------



## eb-network (11. März 2009)

jetzt wo du es sagst,...... würd mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## SBIKERC (11. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> ja weiß ich aber welchen drann machen und in welcher farbe.... helft mir....



der alte Diabolus...passt mit seinem rot perfekt zu deinen anderen Anbauteilen


----------



## decolocsta (11. März 2009)

Ja, nebenbei kann man sich den Rahmen noch mit Blei ausgießen....


....dann doch lieber einen Superforce, der wiegt die hälfte ist sicher genauso stabil und schöner auch noch.


----------



## eb-network (11. März 2009)

feines teil der superforce...denke wenn ich nix anderes finde oder eine andere empfehlung von euch kommt nehm ich den... 

da der vorbau dann schwarz wäre hätt ich gern ein rot eloxierten lenker... 
habt ihr da auch ein vorschlag? schade das tune keine baut. habe noch ein von sixpack racing (oder so irgendwie) gefunden , kenne die firma aber net...

dank euch


----------



## decolocsta (11. März 2009)

es gibt in der Gewichtsklasse nix anderes als den Superforce, am besten gleich mit Titanschrauben ordern, wiegt um die 140 g. in 60mm.


----------



## eb-network (11. März 2009)

und welchen lenker empfehlt ihr (muss nur rot eloxiert sein, und natürlich leicht und stabil)

den vorbau hab ich bestellt ;-) danke für den tip

danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (11. März 2009)

hallo nochmal,

mal ne andere dringende frage:

kommt einer rein zufällig aus potsdam oder umgebung der mir ggf. heute oder morgen die bremsleitung vorne kürzen kann?

habe das kit von avid und dot 5.1 flüßigkeit da nur eine zange net wo man die leitung exakt schneiden/kürzen kann. 

soll auch net umsonst sein ;-)

wäre demjenigen sehr sehr dankbar




mfg


----------



## rm7lover (11. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> hallo nochmal,
> 
> mal ne andere dringende frage:
> 
> ...



teppichmesser nehmen, leitung auf tisch legen und grade durchschneiden. müsst ja wohl ned sehr schwierig sein, eine 4-5 mm dicke leitung gerade zu kürzen. ausserdem kommt ja der anschlussnippel eh noch druff.


----------



## rm7lover (11. März 2009)

MrBrown schrieb:


> Mal nochmal die Frage, warum lieg bei den beiden RM7 von mir und eb-network eigentlich der Unteschied an dieser Stelle. Hab zum Vergleich mal beide nebeneinander gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also der rm7 rahmen auf dem rechten bild müsste meiner meinung nach die neuere version sein, da mein rm7 wade simmons auch so aussieht, und die ja damals die letzten der rm7 serien waren. das jahr drauf wurden ja die rmx gebaut. wieso die änderung gemacht wurde??? man kann nur erahnen, dass es was mit der stabi zu tun hat.


----------



## eb-network (11. März 2009)

@rm7lover:

hattest recht, war überrascht we einfach es ging. habe noch nie ne bremse entlüftet. jetzt funktioniert sie noch besser würds am liebsten jeden tag machen...grins...


mfg


----------



## RattleHead (11. März 2009)

@rm7 lover:

Die erste fot war das gleiche rahmen des RM6 (1999). die erste upgrade war ein stabileren hinterbau (trust link) und neu anlenkung des dampfer zum RM7. Dan kam die rechter forder rahmen (dachte 2002) weil die rahmen an dampfer stellen viel riesen gab. Fur das Switch (selber forder rahmen) ist diesem spot mehrmals uberarbeitet (noch mehr alu).


----------



## Kistenbiker (11. März 2009)

MrBrown schrieb:


> Mal nochmal die Frage, warum lieg bei den beiden RM7 von mir und eb-network eigentlich der Unteschied an dieser Stelle. Hab zum Vergleich mal beide nebeneinander gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab da mal gehört das die "Schlitze" bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen anders aussehen sollen...wär auch logisch, da dann ja ein anderer/längerer Weg zu überbrücken ist.

Oder sind die beiden Rahmen gleich groß??


----------



## RattleHead (11. März 2009)

Nein, die "schlitze" sind recht abhangig der grosse: oben dampfer ausnahme 3 = S, 4 = M, 5 = L. 
Was aber auch geandert ist, ist die rundung des "schlitzen" blech. Bei spatere modellen war die rundung nicht da um ein grosseres welt spot am oberrohr zu haben


----------



## MrFaker (12. März 2009)

Größe M

lg chris


----------



## RattleHead (12. März 2009)

auch M aber dan ein schritt neuere forder rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrown (12. März 2009)

ok danke,
also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab, 
ist mein Rahmen (der ohne Rundung) einfach ein neueres Modell?


----------



## MrFaker (12. März 2009)

@Rattle

welches baujahr hat deines?



> Bei spatere modellen war die rundung nicht da um ein grosseres welt spot am oberrohr zu haben



wie gesagt mein RM6 ist 11/01 wohl eines der letzten und hatte diese rundung

lg chris


----------



## eb-network (12. März 2009)

und welches baujahr ist dan meins bzw. in welchen baujahren müsst es sein?

wenn ich richtig verstanden habe müsst es dann ja eins der ersten sein oder?


----------



## MrFaker (12. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> und welches baujahr ist dan meins bzw. in welchen baujahren müsst es sein?
> 
> wenn ich richtig verstanden habe müsst es dann ja eins der ersten sein oder?



jep, nur ist meines eines der letzten, spiegelt sich auch an meiner serien-nummer wieder 

deswegen verstehe ich oben genannte aussage auch nicht so ganz 

lg chris


----------



## MrBrown (12. März 2009)

tja, das ist die Frage, ich bin leider nur Zweitbesitzer, kann nur schätzen 2002-2003 

@ chrisRM6
deins ist ja auch ein RM6, wenn ich richtig informiet bin, ist das RM7 doch 
der nachfolger von deinem.
Das von mir und eb-network ist ja ein 7er.


----------



## MrBrown (12. März 2009)

also ich schließe aus dem "Wirrwar" dass die RM7 ohne Rundung
die neueren sind, da das RM6 die Rundung auch hat. 

entspicht ja dann auch der Aussage von RattleHead 
auf Grund der größeren Schweißnath


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (12. März 2009)

Dachte aus das letzte jahr, 2003, war original bleu/grey, hat es als waranty rahmen bekommen. 
2000: anfang des RM6 in kawa grun (RM6 DH, nur rahmen) und schwartz/grey, mit grey trust link (die schmalere version)
2001: RM6 ins rot/schwarz und rm7 im gelb/schwarz mit neuen schwartzen trustlink
2002: RM7 FR ins scwartz orange un RM7 DH ins Bleu/Grey, in anfang hat sich dan das zwischen blech mit schlitzen ohne rundung gegeben
2003: RM7 FR ins bleu/grey, wie unten auf foto, und der RM7 WS silber/grunflame/black.


----------



## eb-network (12. März 2009)

also müsste meins auf den foto eins von 2002 sein und mein gelben auf den foto eins von 2001 alle beide rm7 dh....

wann wurde die produktion denn eingestellt? hoffe ist keine doofe frage, weil bestimmt irgendwo schon mal beantwortet.... verzeiht es mir

mfg


----------



## RattleHead (13. März 2009)

Deine black/orange ist ein fruhe 2002 forderrahmen mit der zum 2001 gelbe gehorende trustlink (das forder war wahrscheinlich ein ersats vorderrahmen), dein gekben ist vollig 2001. die start des rm6 production war ende 1999 fur laufjahr 2000. Hat gelauft bis 2004, wen das RMX die RM7 ersatst hat und die switch die 6 inch range schon ubernohmen hat


----------



## rm7lover (14. März 2009)

jetzt nochmal zu der rahmen- schlitz und rundungs- frage- wie alt blabla....
ich fahre ein wade simmons, was ja bekanntlich 2003 gebaut- und eins der letzten war. ich bin knapp 1.90 groß, und fahre somit den größten 19" rahmen. mein wade simmons hat aber, entgegen einiger aussagen hier, runde öffnungen, wie damals wohl auch einige rm6er. also irgendwie werden wir hier wohl nicht auf ein ergebnis kommen.......
oder verstehe ich das falsch, und die kleinen rahmengrößen hatten die schlitze?


----------



## RattleHead (15. März 2009)

Mit die "rundung" mein ich nicht der schlitzen selb aber das totallen "blech" wo sie in sitzen (beteen top und down tube). Die altere versionenn des rahmen war hat das blech ein runding an die vorderseite, spatere rahmen war das einfach recht von oben bis unten. 
RM6 und RM 7 haben immer runden (oder ovalen) schlitzen oder "holes"gehabt; nur einige spatere switch rahmen haben das wieder ein bischen anders gehabt.


----------



## K!S (15. März 2009)

Wenn jemand noch nen 2003er RM7 Ws sucht währe ich bereit meins eventuell wieder zu veräußern also den Rahmen. Hinterbau wurde neu gepulvert und der Hauptrahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme wurde von Zonenschein geschweißt, da auf der einen Seite ein riss nach hinten war. 







600 VHB mit 
Umwerferplatten 
ein Satz Lager
Rechnung vom Schweißen/Pulvern --> Garantie auf die geschweißte Stelle 
Tretlager
Steuersatz
Dämpfer


----------



## eb-network (16. März 2009)

hätte interesse, hast PM


----------



## K!S (16. März 2009)

hab neue Bilder in meiner Galerie, die nächsten Tage müsste der brief mit dem Freischaltcode vom Bikemarkt von MTB-News ankommen. Dann stell ich's da rein damit ein vernünftiges Angebotsteil da ist!  Damit das auch ordentlich läuft!


----------



## eb-network (18. März 2009)

wer hat es:?????

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70766&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. März 2009)

Wohl keiner für 1 Euro ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (18. März 2009)

hihi.... naja so wird ich es auch net sagen... gebe zu ich wars... konnt net wiederstehn... 

mein gelben rm7 verkauf ich grade ja bei ebay... K!S seiner ist ja auch schick... überleg es mir noch... suche noch einen rm6 wenn einer ein hat.. 

hoffe bekomm meine sammlung bald zusammen... 

@K!S: bin übrigens gerade online


----------



## K!S (19. März 2009)

Du kannst mich ja auch anrufen, die Nummer hab ich dir ja gemailt...
Wenn du mir deine Festnetznummer gibst kann ich dich auch anrufen, habe ne Festnetzflat... 

Krass nen rm9 in dem zustand für einen Euro... Wie heftig ist das denn...


----------



## eb-network (19. März 2009)

ok.... also wenn noch einer ein rm6,7  oder 9 rahmen hat und der preis stimmt kauf ich den....


----------



## MrBrown (19. März 2009)

@ K!S

der Rahmen wurde bestimmt nicht für 1 rausgehaun.
Wenn du genau hinschaust, steht in der Artikelbeschreibung:
ich zitiere, "Der Verkäufer hat dieses Angebot beendet. (Näheres finden Sie unter Umständen in nachfolgender Artikelbeschreibung.)"

aber is ja eigentlich egal

Grüße


----------



## K!S (19. März 2009)

sorry, so genau hatte ich nicht geschaut 

http://rapidshare.com/files/211226063/RM7RM6.pdf
Da gibt es alles was man wissen muss für RM6 und RM7
Also Explosionszeichnung, Ersatzteilliste Drehmomente und Montageanleitung....


----------



## MrBrown (20. März 2009)

Cool, danke.

kann man bestimmt mal gebrauchen.


----------



## eb-network (20. März 2009)

ich konnt net wiederstehn und jetzt weis ich auch wiso.....







verkaufe übrigens den RM7 DH Rahmen in schwarz/orange...wer interesse hat bitte PM


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. März 2009)

Mach doch mal zum Spaß ein Familienfoto, wo alle RM´s drauf sind, die Du hast.
Hatte mal kurzzeitig 2 und das sah auch nett aus.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eb-network (23. März 2009)

hier mal ein foto wie die rote lackierung mit den eloxierten teilen wirkt... find es klasse. wusste gar net das rocky so eine rote lackierung hat (sieht zumindestens schick aus)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (23. März 2009)

wirkt original besser... da sieht die lackirung leicht glänzend aus net so matt )liegt denk ich an der cam)


----------



## schlickjumper (26. März 2009)

Hi, 
ich brauch dringend Umwerferadapter für mein rm7. Hat jemand von euch noch solche Teile oder weiß jemand von euch, wo ich soetwas finde?
Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

gruß
schlickjumper


----------



## bernd_spiegel (27. März 2009)

ab und an bei ebay...mit etwas glück für unter 10 euro....56 euro warns mal neu....


----------



## schlickjumper (27. März 2009)

ich schaue jetzt schon seit monaten nach solchen adaptern bei ebay, aber bisher war nie was drinne. ich brauche diese teile ziemlich schnell, da ich mit meinem rm7 in den urlaub fahren möchte. 

gruß
schlickjumper


----------



## eb-network (27. März 2009)

habe welche.....mfg


----------



## schlickjumper (27. März 2009)

das hört sich ja super an. was hast du dir denn so preislich vorgestellt?

schreib mir bitte per email. hier ist meine email-adresse: [email protected]

gruß
schlickjumper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eb-network (27. März 2009)

hast post... hab sie gerade in meiner hand...


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (28. März 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> und welchen lenker empfehlt ihr (muss nur rot eloxiert sein, und natürlich leicht und stabil)
> 
> den vorbau hab ich bestellt ;-) danke für den tip
> 
> danke euch



....rote Lenker gibts bei  www.reverse-competents.com DH Race Lenker 1,5, 25,4 oder 31,8 mm worldcup tested ab 49,- Euro....


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (28. März 2009)

das bike war zwischenzeitlich bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens, kurze Antwort vom Händler bzw. vom Bikeshop, ich soll es "beerdigen" lassen...
es war jedoch ein Vertreter von "bikeaction"  da und teilte mit, dass es sich nicht um ein RM 7 sondern um ein RM 6 handelt, eine RM 7 Schwinge hat er dabei gehabt, soll zwar passen, aber ich muss da noch irdend etwas ändern...

*meine Frage....hat Jemand mal einem RM 6 eine RM 7 Schwinge/Hinterbau verpasst ???, Was muss ich beim Einbau beachten ? Suche Jemand der Erfahrung damit hat.....
*
gruss Rolf


----------



## eb-network (4. April 2009)

hi, will mich ggf. wenn der preis stimmt von mein erst neu gekauften rm9 rahmen trennen. habe neues schraubenkit eingebaut (weil mehr musste nicht gemacht werden, lager etc ALLES OK kein SPIEL etc.).

ist mit FOX DHX 5.0 Dämpfer und Truvativ ISIS innenlager (NEU).

meldet euch wenn ihr interesse habt, werde ihn aber net verschleudern, ist zu gut dafür.

warum ich das mache da ich ihn erst neu gekauft habe? weil ich ihn gefahren bin und für mich zuviel federweg hat, suche ein slayer oder *Flatline...


mfg*


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2009)




----------



## Flame-Blade (26. April 2009)

Traumhaft...irgendwann bau ich mir auch nochmal so ein Oldschoolbike auf.


----------



## rm7lover (26. April 2009)

was heisst hier oldschool? sooooo alt is das rm auch wieder ned!
zumindest werde ich mein wade simmons noch lange fahren, da es optisch gut mithält, und technisch meines achtens auch keine schlechte figur macht!
was haltet ihr eigentlich von der konstruktion des rm7. noch zeitgerecht oder ned?


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2009)

da ich "mono"-schwingen gerne mag, schon!

ne BMA wäre aber fein... evtl. baue ich da bald mal was....


----------



## schoko404 (26. April 2009)

...passt gerade so schön! Fahre doch auch son "Oldschoolbike"!!


----------



## MrFaker (28. April 2009)

Klick



> Bringt euer Rocky RM6 mit und tragt eine Frorider PerÃ¼cke und Brett schenkt Euch ein signiertes  Rocky Mountain Freeride Jersey!â





bekommt man da wenigstens das kulttrikot? 

oder das schwarze aktuelle?

bin nÃ¤mlich auf der suche seit jahren...

wenn jemand weiÃ wo ich es bekommen kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¤re ich dankbar 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. April 2009)

Juhu! Ich hab so eines! Vom Wade...mit Unterschriften


----------



## MrFaker (28. April 2009)

mein oben gezeigtes? 

die unterschrift wäre mir egal, ich mag das trikot 

lg chris


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. April 2009)

Operation Teilekiste aufräumen ist beendet........das ist dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## MrFaker (29. April 2009)

schick, sei mir nicht böse, dein sattel sieht noch schlimmer als meiner aus 

lg chris


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. April 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> schick, sei mir nicht böse, dein sattel sieht noch schlimmer als meiner aus
> 
> lg chris



 Ja da hast leider Recht 
aber meine anderen Sättel passen noch weniger 

Gegen deinen sauberen 6èr sieht meiner eh ....na ja aus.....werd doch mal nen Lappen nehmen müssen


----------



## Grüner Hulk (29. April 2009)

Rahmen geschweisst?


----------



## Kistenbiker (29. April 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Rahmen geschweisst?



Ja schon länger aber dann eben doch an die Wand gehängt ........ganz ohne dem Panzer ist es eben auch nix 

Und da Sohnemann braucht ja auch was zum fahren 
(Du weißt was ich wie meine)


----------



## MrFaker (30. April 2009)

mal ne frage:

welchen maximalen fox DHX 5.0 kann ich in meinem RM6 fahren?

vorne ist eine 888VF mit 170mm eingebaut und ich wiege ~70kg ohne ausrüstung

lg chris


----------



## evil_rider (1. Mai 2009)

garkeinen, weil es ihn nicht in 165mm einbaumaß gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (2. Mai 2009)

neu: xtr kurbel


----------



## Hedonist (2. Mai 2009)

echt nen geiles ding evil..in meinen augen die beste farbkombi die's gab..abgesehn' von dem ur-rm6 in grün. was für grösse ist das? finde die optik in 16.5 noch geiler, aber da spielt auch einher, dass ich nen verhältnismässiger "zwerg" bin


----------



## evil_rider (2. Mai 2009)

18" isses... und wie ich finde eigentlich ne gute größe... eine nummer kleiner würde ich aber wohl noch geiler finden...


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> welchen maximalen fox DHX 5.0 kann ich in meinem RM6 fahren?




mit Rm7 Plates 190mm


----------



## MrFaker (3. Mai 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> mit Rm7 Plates 190mm



ok danke dir, hatte ich auch schon gedacht - weil es doch etliche RM6 mit DHX Dämpfer gibt 

war ich etwas verwundert über evil_rider seine aussage

ich denke bei mir würde das mit 888 vorne schön harmonieren 



Hedonist schrieb:


> echt nen geiles ding evil..in meinen augen die beste farbkombi die's gab..abgesehn' von dem ur-rm6 in grün. was für grösse ist das? finde die optik in 16.5 noch geiler, aber da spielt auch einher, dass ich nen verhältnismässiger "zwerg" bin



siehe unten  

lg chris


----------



## rm7 dh (5. Mai 2009)

Kurze frage: wieviel ist nen RM7 DH heute noch so wert. will es verkaufen und hab keine genaue vorstellung was ich noch dafür bekommen kann. 

[   * Rocky Mountain RM7 DH in blau-silber
    * Top verarbeiteter, industriegelagerter Mehrgelenker (Lager sind gesäubert und frisch gewartet)
    * ca. 178 mm Federweg
    * Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Druck- und Zugstufe

Laufräder sind gewickelt

    * Single-Track-Felgen in 26"
    * mit Schwalbebereifung

Die Federgabel ist eine Marzocchi Shiver DC und ist mit neuem Öl befüllt:

    * 190 mm Federweg
    * einstellbare in Zug- & Druckstufe
    * Upside-Down Bauweise
    * 20 mm Steckachse
    * mit Rahmenschutzgummis

Bremsen

    * vorne und hinten Hayes hydraulische Scheibenbremse
    * vorne 203 mm Bremsscheibe
    * hinter 203 mm Bremsscheibe

Steuersatz

    * FSA-Steuersatz

Schaltung

    * XT-Schaltwerk
    * 9fach Kasette

Kurbelgarnitur

    * Truvativ Hussefelt
    * stylische weiße Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwitchRider (6. Mai 2009)

Behalt es lieber! Es ist sicherlich nicht ohne jemanden zu finden der Dir das Kpl.-Bike für richtig Geld abkauft. Evtl. findest Du nen Sammler aber da musste Glück haben und er Kohle....
Bin selbst grad am Wiederaufbau eines WS und hab schon ganz schön viel Geld investiert. 
Aber um´s auf den Punkt zu bringen müssen für Rahmen und Dämpfer in ordentlichem Zustand schon so 500-600 drin sein. Shiver werden  um die 300 gehandelt. Hab selbst eine für den Preis gekauft. Also ich denk realistisch max. 1500 für´s ganze Bike. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich zu wenig!! für´n RM7 Kulthammer aus Kanada!!!!!
Ich denke, Du bereust es später verkauft zu haben. So´n Rad hat das Zeug zum Klassiker!


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

behalt das teil 

mit dem geld was du bekommst, kommst du sowieso nicht weit 

lg chris


----------



## rm7 dh (6. Mai 2009)

ja gut aber ich kann es aus gesundheitlichen gründen net mehr benutzen. und deshalb will ich es verkaufen auch wenn es mir leid tut aber was bringt mir so nen teures teil wenn ich es net fahren kann?


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2009)

kultstatus, häng es an die wand 

mal was anderes, folgendes ist mir aufgefallen, weiß aber nicht ob normal oder spiel?

also hinterbau bewegt sich nichts, fährt sich auch normal.

auf alten bildern sieht es auch so ähnlich aus, schaut mal:






andere seite sitzt es fest!

lg chris


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Mai 2009)

@rm7 dh dein Bike steht schon bei E-Bay, du brauchst anscheinend wirklich Geld. Bin gespannt wie viel du bekommst.

Gruß


----------



## rm7 dh (6. Mai 2009)

geld kann man immer gebrauchen. aber ich kann aus gesundheitlichen halt net mehr und als staubfänger ists mir zu teuer gewesen


----------



## SwitchRider (9. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> kultstatus, häng es an die wand
> 
> mal was anderes, folgendes ist mir aufgefallen, weiß aber nicht ob normal oder spiel?
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_rider (11. Mai 2009)

paar neue bildas:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/17317


----------



## rm7 dh (24. Mai 2009)

also rm7 bikes scheinen net wirklich beliebt zu sein. eine auktion bei ebay war schon erfolglos. jetzt hab ichs nochmal reingestellt. abern falls es nichts wird wo kann ich das bike sonst noch verkaufen? gruß


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2009)

naja, fÃ¼r mein rm7 mit fast identischer ausstattung(inkl. shiver) habe ich 400 franken(250â¬) geblecht... ich gebe dir groÃzÃ¼gige 300â¬!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm7 dh (27. Mai 2009)

also sollte schon mehr sein. es gab jetzt nen angebot mit 500 euro und nen angebot mit 800 euro. also es wird hoffentlich noch mehr


----------



## SwitchRider (1. Juni 2009)

@Evil_Rider: also derjenige welcher nen RM7 für 250 "verschenkt" muss es aber schon verdammt nötig haben...
da haste ja quasi das Geschäft Deines Lebens gemacht!!!!  man bekommt ja net ma ne Shiver für das Geld.


----------



## SwitchRider (1. Juni 2009)

@RM7 DH: vielleicht solltest Du das Bike in Einzelteilen verkaufen...


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2009)

SwitchRider schrieb:


> @Evil_Rider: also derjenige welcher nen RM7 für 250 "verschenkt" muss es aber schon verdammt nötig haben...
> da haste ja quasi das Geschäft Deines Lebens gemacht!!!!  man bekommt ja net ma ne Shiver für das Geld.



er macht nur noch paragliding, darum... er hatte noch nen little jimmy, für ebenfalls 400SFr., aber wollte ich net haben... originalrechnung hat er auch vorgelegt, konnte sich schon denken, das ich skeptisch bin bei dem preis... 

[ontopic]
neu: lenker, vorbau, felgen, saint schaltwerk, paar titanschrauben, vorderreifen(FR version)... und 800g weniger, somit knapp unter 17kg!


----------



## SBIKERC (3. Juni 2009)

16,3kg hatte ich mal aber ohne Monster und mit Luftdämpfer


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2009)

luftdämpfer kommt diesen monat noch!


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

schon erstaunlich, ich habe 20,X kg 

die DW werden wohl bald fliegen und durch deemax ersetzt, das ständige 8tern kotzt mich an

lg chris


----------



## Grüner Hulk (3. Juni 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> er macht nur noch paragliding, darum... er hatte noch nen little jimmy, für ebenfalls 400SFr., aber wollte ich net haben... originalrechnung hat er auch vorgelegt, konnte sich schon denken, das ich skeptisch bin bei dem preis...
> 
> [ontopic]
> neu: lenker, vorbau, felgen, saint schaltwerk, paar titanschrauben, vorderreifen(FR version)... und 800g weniger, somit knapp unter 17kg!



Behalt das Bike, verkauf mir Deine Waage 
Hatte auch mal ein RM7, aber selbst ohne Laufräder begann das Gewicht mit 20 kg + x kg


----------



## SwitchRider (3. Juni 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Behalt das Bike, verkauf mir Deine Waage
> Hatte auch mal ein RM7, aber selbst ohne Laufräder begann das Gewicht mit 20 kg + x kg




...daran hat sich bis heut nicht viel geändert...(am Gewicht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## Grüner Hulk (4. Juni 2009)

Mann sieht halt leider nicht die 2 Helfer die es mit hoch rotem Kopf vor Anstrengung hochheben 

(tschuldige das war jetzt gemein)


----------



## RattleHead (5. Juni 2009)

@evil: Sind dan sicher kein oil in die Monster T! Meine rm's waren immer 20 +


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (6. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,
Ich muss dringend mein 01er RM6 aufmöbeln, weil mir mein ShockWorks Dämpfer verreckt ist. Suche RM 7 Kipphebel, Dämpfer mit 190er Einbaulänge, 50mm Hub und evtl ne neue Schwinge, wenn ihr solche Sachen noch rumfliegen habt, macht mir bitte ein Angebot und schickt bitte Fotos an [email protected].
Danke


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mal kurz eine Frage an die RM 7 Gemeinde...

....was haltet ihr von einem Aufbau hinten 24 Zoll, vorne 26 Zoll mit 99er Monster T (178 mm) ? funktioniert das??  oder ist die Geometrie (Hinterbau) im Eimer ??  (die Frage stelle ich, da der Rahmen etwas zu groß für mich ist und ich durch ein 24er Zoll Rad tiefer komme.....) Fotos siehe meine Seite....(das Teil wird noch anders aufgebaut auf Oldschool) BMX Teile werden ebenfalls abgebaut ( im Moment RM 7 FR Aufbau mit Resteverwertung !!!)  gruss


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (8. Juni 2009)

noch was sind das die richtigen Nadellager 1620 HK Innen 16mm Aussen 22 mm Breite 20mm für das Hauptlager ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gruss Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwitchRider (16. Juni 2009)

@Sanddühnenrider:

HK 1620 ist das richtige!


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (16. Juni 2009)

SwitchRider schrieb:


> @Sanddühnenrider:
> 
> HK 1620 ist das richtige!



danke 

.......dann kann ich die Nadellager bestellen, kosten übrigens 4 Stück für nen 10er + 3,90,- Versandkosten......

gruss Rolf


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juni 2009)

Sanddühnenrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal kurz eine Frage an die RM 7 Gemeinde...
> 
> ....was haltet ihr von einem Aufbau hinten 24 Zoll, vorne 26 Zoll mit 99er Monster T (178 mm) ? funktioniert das??  oder ist die Geometrie (Hinterbau) im Eimer ??  (die Frage stelle ich, da der Rahmen etwas zu groß für mich ist und ich durch ein 24er Zoll Rad tiefer komme.....) Fotos siehe meine Seite....(das Teil wird noch anders aufgebaut auf Oldschool) BMX Teile werden ebenfalls abgebaut ( im Moment RM 7 FR Aufbau mit Resteverwertung !!!)  gruss



fahre die gleiche kombi im RM7, so wird der lenkwinkel 1.5° flacher, tretlager kommt knapp 15mm tiefer... allerdings habe ich meine monster auf 190mm getravelt, dadurch tretlager nur noch 10mm tiefer, lenkwinkel aber über 2° flacher und es fährt sich göttlich so... demnächst kommt aber nen "kleinerer" umbau, dann habe ich nen 350er tretlager mit 26" hinterbau, 220mm am heck und 64er lenkwinkel... schööön racemäßig! 




RattleHead schrieb:


> @evil: Sind dan sicher kein oil in die Monster T! Meine rm's waren immer 20 +



mein rad ist komplett, inkl. der empfohlenen menge öl in der gabel...

evtl. sollte man mal die verbauten parts checken!


----------



## neu (18. Juni 2009)

hallo 

ich suche dringend eine  rm6 hinterschwinge.
hoffentlich meldet sich jemand

[email protected]


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (18. Juni 2009)

neu schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich suche dringend eine  rm6 hinterschwinge.
> hoffentlich meldet sich jemand
> ...



Hallo Michael, 

das wird schwierig werden, ich habe bei Bike Action nachgefragt, die hatten noch eine RM 7  Schwinge da (war noch kostengünstig !! mit 150,- Euro, da schon gebraucht), ist aber wesentlich "fetter" gebaut, auch an den beiden Verbindungsschrauben zum Hauptrahmen, da wo die "Schwachstelle" eines RM 6 ist (siehe mein Fotoalbum) 
bei Ebay wird zur Zeit ein RM 6 Rahmen angeboten, wenn du das Teil für 200 - 250 Euro bekommst (soviel kostest bei Bike Action eine Schwinge !!!....) haste einen Rahmen  und eine Schwinge..... 

gruss


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. Juni 2009)

Ich fände ja einen Art Stammbaum der RM7´s mal spannend. 
Irgendwann habe ich mal vorgeschlagen einen großen Haufen zu machen und jeder darf mal mit dem von einem anderen rummachen. Damals wurde ich verhöhnt und mit den Worten "mit meinem mach nur ich rum" weggeschickt. 
Wenn ich mir aber das jetzt hier so anschau wandert doch eine überschaubare Zahl von RM7s zwischen einer überschaubaren Zahl von Fans hin und her, oder?! 
Von daher: ein Stammbaum muss her.


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (18. Juni 2009)

neu schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich suche dringend eine  rm6 hinterschwinge.
> hoffentlich meldet sich jemand
> ...



im Bike Markt bietet Jemand eine RM 7 Schwinge an (100,- Euro, die passt auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. Juni 2009)

wäre ja spannend, ob der professionell ausgesbesserte Hauptrahmen auch dabei ist


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (18. Juni 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> wäre ja spannend, ob der professionell ausgesbesserte Hauptrahmen auch dabei ist



ich denke nicht.....!!!


----------



## neu (18. Juni 2009)

ja danke für die antworten habe den verkäufen schon kontaktiert.
so also die breit der schwing stimmt mit der meines hauptlager überein Richtig?
in das rm6 kann man ja nur die kleinen dämpfer verbauen (meiner: Fox Vanilla R )
weil die umlenkwippe kürzen ist.
habe aber zur zeit kein geld mir einen neuen dämpfer zu holen.
kann ich also meinen kurzen umlenkkwippen an den rm 7 hinterbau befestigen 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwitchRider (23. Juni 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Ich fände ja einen Art Stammbaum der RM7´s mal spannend.
> Von daher: ein Stammbaum muss her.



 da wirste bloss rückfällig 
und ich evtl. eifersüchtig!!!!


----------



## neu (25. Juni 2009)

hallo, 


habe probleme mit dem zusammenbau meines rm 6 von 2001.
welche unterlegscheiben habt ihr wo eingebaut,
muss ich die originalen thrust washer unterlegscheiben aus plastik verbauen oder kann ich auch andee nehmen? bitte um vorschläge
und viellkann jemand mal ein bild reinstellen wie  er sie zusammengebaut hat



danke und gruß


----------



## neu (25. Juni 2009)

achja und kann jemand mal ein technical manual vom rmm6 reinstellen finde irgendwie nur welche vom rm 7


----------



## neu (28. Juni 2009)

hallo, wäre echt nett von euch wenn mir einer bei meinem problem helfen würde.

einfach mal ein foto vom hinterbau machen und mal sagen wo ihr welche unterlegscheiben verbaut habt



danke und gruß


----------



## MrFaker (29. Juni 2009)

habe leider kein tech. manual, wende dich mal an bikeaction auch bzgl deiner frage zu den u-scheiben

lg chris


----------



## eb-network (1. Juli 2009)

mÃ¼sst noch was da haben in meiner heiligen rocky sammel kiste lol... schau mal meld mich wieder... 

aso verkaufe ein rm7 / 6 umwerfer adapter.. habe ich da auch gefunden ;-)

wer interesse hat 15â¬

mfg


----------



## neu (2. Juli 2009)

hallo,
kann hier irgend jemand mal seinenhinterbau vom rm6 fotorfieren aber bitte nicht seitlich sondern von hinten damit ich sehe wo welche unterlegscheiben verbaut sind,


wäre nett wenn mir dabei einer hilft


----------



## schoko404 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist am Wochenende meine Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen gebrochen. Kennt jemand von euch vllt. jemanden, der mir dort vernünftige Gussets drüberschweißen kann???
Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/404289
Gruß
Hauke


----------



## SBIKERC (6. Juli 2009)

^^frag mal hier nach...da ist die Dämpferaufnahme auch erneuert worden
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194169/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich besitze ein *RM6 *von glaube 2000 (schwarz silber).


Hab mir das letztes Jahr zugelegt ein bisschen aufgebaut. Nun hab ich aber ein Problem mit den Lagern bzw die *Gleitlager am Knochen* (Hinterbau). Wenn ich es ganz leicht am Sattel anhebe merkt man ein wahnsinns Spiel, bis es vom Boden kommt. 

Hat da eventuell noch jemand neue auf Reserve rumliegen?

Oder weiß jemand wo ich die Gleitlager, was ja sicher Normteile sind her bekomme?

Das wäre voll genial. Bis jetzt warte ich schon 2 Monate und ich will in der ersten August Woche in Urlaub mit Bike natürlich und daran zweifel ich noch ein bisschen wenn das weiter so geht.

Freue mich über Hilfe zu diesem Problem

LG

Yvi


----------



## gobo (10. Juli 2009)

biste sicher das es von der schwinge kommt??

kann auch sein das die dämpfer lagerung hin ist!

mfg


----------



## dirtpaw (10. Juli 2009)

also ich denke mal, dass das keine Gleitlager sondern Industrielager sind und das Spiel dass Du beschreibst sollte völlig normal sein (im unbelasteten Zustand) und verschwindet wenn Du Dich draufsetzt. Aufgrund dieser Anmerkungen hat Rocky dann bei RM6/7 andere "spielfreie" Lager verbaut, um die Käufer nicht zu verunsichern, aber völlig ohne technische Zwänge. Fazit: alles ok! (soweit man das via mail beurteilen kann)

happy trails


----------



## *Yvi* (10. Juli 2009)

Hi dirtpaw,

ja aber das klappern hab ich ja erst seit April und vorher war das nicht.

Mein Bikehändler meint auch das es nicht normal ist. Das sind keine Industrielager im Knochen! Das sind stink normale Gleitlager. Ich sehe ja regelrecht wenn ich es am Sattel anhebe was das an Spiel hat und ich glaub nicht das es normal ist wenns vorher nicht war.

Hab auch erst vor kurzen bei einen anderen RM6 den "Anhebetest" gemacht und da war es nicht so.


----------



## *Yvi* (10. Juli 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> biste sicher das es von der schwinge kommt??
> 
> kann auch sein das die dämpfer lagerung hin ist!
> 
> mfg


 

es kommt definitiv vom Knochen. Da beim Anheben das Spiel regelrecht da zu sehen ist.

Das Hauptlager ist es auch nicht, da ist ein neues drin.

LG


----------



## dirtpaw (10. Juli 2009)

ferndiagnosen sind problematisch. Aber so wie Du es beschreibst, ist es das klassisch, konstruktionsbedingte Spiel. In meinem RM6 von 2001 sind da Industrielager verbaut. Wenns im Neuzustand nicht war ist es natürlich ein Defekt, aber bist Du Dir da sicher?
Wenn Du es austauschen willst, würd ich aber Industrielager einbauen bzw. versuchen, dass ich gleich nen Dogbone von 2001 oder 2002 mit Lagern bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (11. Juli 2009)

ja da hast du recht ne Ferndiagnose ist immer nicht so einfach.
Hab hier mal 2 Bilder vom Bike. Ist nur anders lackiert.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/409077
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/409076

Hab bei dem Detailfoto mal noch was dran geschrieben damit wir sicher gehen das wir vom gleichen reden.
Der aus meinen Bikeladen meint da gehen keine Industrielager rein, da er diese schon da hatte.
Was ist ein Dogbone und wo bekommt man so etwas noch?

Dank dir schon mal.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Juli 2009)

Dogbone: das schwarze Stück Alu, dass den Hinterbau mit der "Wippe" (=da wo Dein Dämpfer unten befestigt wird) verbindet. Würde ich mal ausbauen und schauen was da im moment drin ist. 
Wenn ein Lager drin ist welches kaputt ist würde ich mal hier schauen http://grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=search&searchbox_keywords=Kugellager

Mit etwas Glück stehts es auf dem Lager drauf was es für eines ist und ansonsten musst Du es ausmessen: Bohrung, Durchmesser, Breite


----------



## *Yvi* (13. Juli 2009)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Dogbone: das schwarze Stück Alu, dass den Hinterbau mit der "Wippe" (=da wo Dein Dämpfer unten befestigt wird) verbindet. Würde ich mal ausbauen und schauen was da im moment drin ist.
> Wenn ein Lager drin ist welches kaputt ist würde ich mal hier schauen http://grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=search&searchbox_keywords=Kugellager
> 
> Mit etwas Glück stehts es auf dem Lager drauf was es für eines ist und ansonsten musst Du es ausmessen: Bohrung, Durchmesser, Breite


 

Ja das hatte ich auseinander. Da ist eine Metall-Hülse und auf jeder Seite ein Kunststoff-Gleitlager. Mehr ist da nicht drin also kein Kugellager.
Das auf ein neues Dogbone (mit Kugellager) umzurüsten ist zu teuer, außer es hat zufällig noch jemand ein funktionsfähiges.

LG


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, wenn Du es eh draussen hasst, dann schau doch mal ob die Bohrung (Bone und Schwinge!) aufgeweitet ist.
MEINER MEINUNG bist Du mit der Fehlerdiagnose noch nicht fertig um wirklich zu wissen woran es liegt. Kaufst Du jetzt was, dann ist es eher Versuch und Irrtum.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute. Mal eine Zwischenfrage, was ist ein Wade Simmons RM7(der mit den grünen Flammen) wert? Er hat die üblichen Gebrauchsspuren von der Kette Lackabplatzer sonst ein paar Kratzer aber nix wildes. Nicht das ich einen verkaufen will sondern ich will einen kaufen. Welcher Preis wäre eurer Meinung gut und welcher nicht? Bitte um Eure Meinung.

Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (17. Juli 2009)

^^hatte vor einiger Zeit mal einen WS Frame incl. Dämpfer (Vanilla RC), Steuersatz, und Klemme für glaube ich 750 auf Ebay gesehen (müsste es gewesen sein)
für meinen hatte ich 500 bezahlt (incl. Vanilla RC, RM Sattelklemme und Ringle u X-tasy Sattelstütze)
das doppelte hätte ich persönlich aber auch bezahlt (top Zustand, wie neu)


----------



## derschotte (17. Juli 2009)

@ *Yvi*

ganz sicher???  deine Beschreibung klingt exakt nach Zerbröselten Lagern!!!

also ich hab die Lager schon mehrfach wechseln dürfen:
im Knochen, oben wie unten, sind 3 x 0815 Rillenkugellager mit der Bezeichnung 608xxx, die in meinen Augen entsprechend der Belastungsart völlig falsch ausgelegt sind: ein wirkliches rotieren gibt es nicht in der Lagern, stattdessen werden extreme stossartige Kräfte eingeleitet.. aber das nur am Rande

wichtig ist nur die Grösse des Lagers, xxx steht glaub nur für die Dichtungsvariante. von dem her glaub ich eher du hast als Kunststoff nur die schwarzen Kappen gesehen:


----------



## SwitchRider (19. Juli 2009)

So da nun hier irgendwie in letzter Zeit nur von gebrochenen Dämpferaufnahmen und zerbröselten Lagern die Rede ist,auch mal was schöneres!
Hab in den lezten 3 Monaten ein WadeSimmons "restauriert". Zeitgemäß mit Teilen von 2003/2004. Marzocchi Shiver, Mavic DeeMaxx, Magura GustavM, RaceFace NorthShore DH, Maxxis Highroller, Brave Monster sind nur eine kleine Auswahl von Teilen. Hab sämtliche Lager und Gleitscheiben ersetzt. Teilweise Teile beim Dreher als Einzelstücke herstellen und härten lassen.
Schrauben in Gold eloxieren lassen! Bissel Fame muss sein!!!
Die Dämpferaufnahme wurde im übrigen auch bei diesem Rahmen schon nachgeschweißt.Dies wurde vom kurzzeitigen Vorbesitzer bei Zonenschein in Halle gemacht. Dabei ist eine Büchse angefertigt und direkt auf die Strebe gelötet worden. So dass ich hier nur noch schwarz nachlackieren musste.
Das ThrustLink Logo auf der rechten Kettenstrebe fehlt leider so das ich mir hier was einfallen lassen musste. Alles mit der Hand geschnitten.....
Bin jetzt noch am überlegen ob ich die Decals der Gabel ersetze, so in den Farben der Logos am Rahmen, grün und gelb, Schriftart OldEnglish oder ähnliches... Aber so in Original hat´s halt auch irgendwie was.
Vielleicht schreibt Ihr mal Eure Meinung bezüglich der Logos!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Juli 2009)

Das mit der Schwinge hast du schön gelöst. Zur Schrift der Gabel könntest du einfach die Original Aufkleber nehmen. Zwar die es gab ein Jahr vor deiner Shiver, alt Deutsche Schrift oder so ähnlich. Weiß nicht wie der Schriftzug heißt? 
Aber noch was zum Bike, bitte Sattel und Stütze ändern! Das geht ja gar nicht!!! Sonst aber Top!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (19. Juli 2009)

So ähnlich war´s schon mal...







[/URL][/IMG]

Viel Spaß Euch beiden!!! 

Keine Witze über die "Dämpfersocke" (Sicher ist sicher) und der Witz mit dem Aluriffelblech hat auch schon einen Bart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (20. Juli 2009)

SwitchRider schrieb:


> So da nun hier irgendwie in letzter Zeit nur von gebrochenen Dämpferaufnahmen und zerbröselten Lagern die Rede ist,auch mal was schöneres!
> Hab in den lezten 3 Monaten ein WadeSimmons "restauriert". Zeitgemäß mit Teilen von 2003/2004. Marzocchi Shiver, Mavic DeeMaxx, Magura GustavM, RaceFace NorthShore DH, Maxxis Highroller, Brave Monster sind nur eine kleine Auswahl von Teilen. Hab sämtliche Lager und Gleitscheiben ersetzt. Teilweise Teile beim Dreher als Einzelstücke herstellen und härten lassen.
> Schrauben in Gold eloxieren lassen! Bissel Fame muss sein!!!
> Die Dämpferaufnahme wurde im übrigen auch bei diesem Rahmen schon nachgeschweißt.Dies wurde vom kurzzeitigen Vorbesitzer bei Zonenschein in Halle gemacht. Dabei ist eine Büchse angefertigt und direkt auf die Strebe gelötet worden. So dass ich hier nur noch schwarz nachlackieren musste.
> ...



sehr schön...die Schriftzüge der Gabel würde ich einfach so lassen...nur eine Kefü mit einen oder zwei Kettenblättern würde mir besser gefallen


----------



## SwitchRider (20. Juli 2009)

der Sattel? Ist der so schlimm? Is´n Specialized. Wollt mir mal so´n Tioga DH Teil besorgen. Da gabs mal einen mit so Kuhfell drauf. Den fand ich stylisch. Aber der is leider nicht mehr zu bekommen. Weiß sonst grad keinen anderen, aber laß mich gern belehren...
An dem 3er Blatt führt kein Weg vorbei! 1. muss leider alles hochfahren bei uns, 2. bei der Originalausführung ist mind. auch nen 2er Blatt drauf. BASTA






das Design der Shiver mit den alten Logos hat mich auf die Idee mit der Veränderung gebracht...

@der grüne Hulk: vielen Dank


----------



## eremsex (23. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner kleinen Lebensgefährtin. Würde ihr nie fremd gehen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2009)

Die Sattelstütze bitte......, dafür ist die Hope porno!


----------



## eremsex (23. August 2009)

Ja. Die Sattelstütze kann nix. Hatte vorher eine von Raceface aber die hab ich zu sehr gekürzt. Ist übrigens ne RM7 Schwinge dran weil die vom 2000er RM6 zu mikrig sind und alle brechen. und natürlich direkt die Gleitlage rausgeschmissen. Ansonsten hat das RM6/7 die meiner Meinung nach geilste Ramenform überhaupt. Ich würde es gegen kein Bike der Welt tauschen! Ach so: Die Hope sieht geil aus; Aber funktionell kann sie mich nicht recht überzeugen. Auf jedenfall ne kleine Zicke die Bremse


----------



## eremsex (24. August 2009)

Du hast ja noch ein LTS von GT! Mein Zweitlieblingsbike. Hab ich auch noch eins in ner violetten Teamlackierung; Von 98 glaub ich


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. August 2009)

Hast ein Foto? Ich glaub das violette ist ein 96iger. Meine zwei STS und LTS sind beide aus 97ig und die mit den gebogenem Sattelrohr waren 98iger.


----------



## eremsex (24. August 2009)

Sorry wegen der Qualität aber ich hab keinen Blitz. Ich dachte immer das mit dem gebogenen Sattelrohr währe die Downhillversion. Ich hab auf jedenfall noch die Titanschwinge verbaut  Dein STS gefällt mir aber auch gut; wollte ich damals immer haben war mir aber zu teuer als Schüler


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. August 2009)

ja das ist ein 96iger. Mit den Titan Link. Stimmt die Dh version hat auch ein gebogenes Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2009)

So mein neues Projekt, das mir nicht fad wird! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2009)

dann bin ich mal gespannt was raus kommt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Oktober 2009)

So der Hobel is fertig! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lang das Oberrohr vom 2002er RM7 ist?
Das Wade Simmons wir vielleicht auch die gleiche Geo haben.


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. Oktober 2009)

Welche Größe?

S 565mm, M580mm, L600mm


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2009)

ich wusste ich habe was vergessen.
ja M
danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (15. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
Hallo Leute, habe ein Problem mit meinem RM6 von 2001 Größe 16,5". Hab es vor ein paar Monaten mit einem RM7 Hinterbau und den passenden Kipphebeln aufgerüstet. Hab einen DHX 5.0 verbaut mit 190mmx50mm, welches soweit ich weiß ja die original Maße bei einem RM 7 sind. Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert schlägt er aber an der Sitzstrebe an. ich habe probehalber einen Vanilla RC eingebaut und damit das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und hat es abstellen können?
Wäre dankbar für Antworten.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Bild davon einstellen? Da kann man eventuell besser sehen wie viel Abstand da ist.
Es könnte auch sein das der Umlenkhebel nicht ganz passt?


----------



## RattleHead (16. Oktober 2009)

@mr Freeride; Bin mir doch sicher es ist M: 590 mm L: 610 mm, S weiss ich nicht sicher aber ich dachte 555 mm.

MFG


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2009)

RattleHead schrieb:


> @mr Freeride; Bin mir doch sicher es ist M: 590 mm L: 610 mm, S weiss ich nicht sicher aber ich dachte 555 mm.
> 
> MFG



Die Angaben von S (555mm) und M (590mm) sind hier korrekt,L hat allerdings 615mm


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Oktober 2009)

ja hat den jemand ein RM7 Rahmen zu verkaufen?
S oder M, wobei ich bei einer Körpergröße von 1.73 doch schon zum M greifen würde.

Vorzugsweise das 2002er DH in blau oder das Wade Simmons. Kann aber erst mal alles angeboten werden.


----------



## pEju (11. November 2009)

hab ein '03 FR aber in 19.5"


----------



## gobo (11. November 2009)

bei iebääh war oder ist ein dh drin,ich glaub in m!!

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. November 2009)

Ist da überhaupt ein Unterschied von FR und DH bei gleicher größe? Glaub nämlich nicht, war doch nur der Aufbau vom Komplettrad anders?!


----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2009)

Ganz richtig,Fr und DH sind absolut identische Rahmen!


----------



## strikemike (14. November 2009)

Mein neues, altes RM6. Wird demnächst um eine andere Gabel und Dämpfer mofifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. November 2009)

Sehr schön! 
Kleine verbesserungs Anregung von mir eine andere Sattelstütze und die Bremsleitung vorne innen verlegen.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (14. November 2009)

Lieber RM6/RM7 Thread!
Leider habe ich Deinen 2. Geburtstag vergessen. 
Nicht´s desto trotz wünsche ich Dir noch viele schöne Jahre und verbleibe mit liebem Gruß 

Dein Dichliebender Vater Grüner Hulk


----------



## strikemike (17. November 2009)

hi,

hat schon jemand erfahrung mit einer boxxer ride im RM6? 

ich möchte das RM als FR bike nutzen. die boxxer ride ist travelbar, hat viel federweg und ist recht günstig zu bekommen - DC ist für mich kein problem. vergleichbare SC gabeln sind viel teurer.

ich bin nur noch nie eine boxxer ride gefahren... mir gehts um die fahreigenschaften des RM6 mit der boxxer.

Grüße

Mike


----------



## gobo (17. November 2009)

na ich weiß net,an deiner stelle würd ich ne sc einbauen!!die sollte allemale reichen!soviel federweg hat das rm6 auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## strikemike (17. November 2009)

ich mag eben den DC Look.  

mal sehen. ich schaue mir gerade mal alle gabeln an die so infrage kommen würden. +/- 180mm und absenkbar. so viele sind das ja nicht. soll ja auch ne gebrauchte sein.


----------



## strikemike (29. November 2009)

Ist jetzt doch eine Marzocchi - 55 TST2 Air Federgabel 2010 geworden...


----------



## strikemike (30. November 2009)

So schauts jetzt aus. Müssen nur noch die Spacer verschwinden. 

Wiegt jetzt knapp über 17kg


----------



## gobo (1. Dezember 2009)

sorry die frage aber sind das plastik pedale???sehen von hier so aus!


----------



## strikemike (1. Dezember 2009)

täuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (6. Dezember 2009)

wie ätzend... 

meine neue marzocchi 55 tst2 ist nach nur einer ausfahrt schon am ende... das TST2 lässt die gabel nach dem absenken nicht mehr "ausfahren". federweg beträgt jetzt nur 5 cm. was für ein scheiß...

jetzt kann ich mein baby schon wieder zum händler bringen...


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (7. Dezember 2009)

Servus Leute,
Brauche dringend Erfahrungsberichte zu RM6 RM7 Umbau, mit kipphebeln und längerem Dämpfer.
Sowohl ein Vanilla RC 190x50 Einbaulänge/Hub Sowohl ein DHX 5 schlagen bei mir bei etwa 75% Federwegausnutzung im Rahmen (RM6 Bj.2001) an.


----------



## strikemike (7. Dezember 2009)

wie groß ist den der abstand zwischen den aufnahmepunkten bei dir, wenn der dämpfer ausgebaut ist? bei mir sind es 180mm.


----------



## RattleHead (7. Dezember 2009)

haben sie das "piggy bag" nach unten!


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (7. Dezember 2009)

Das piggy Bag zeigt nach unten und es sind die RM 7 Kipphebel und der Dogbone verbaut, wobei der sich nicht von dem des RM 6 unterscheidet.
Ich versuche Bilder einzustellen.
Hat niemand sonst die Probleme beim RM 6?


----------



## RattleHead (8. Dezember 2009)

Die hebel mussen wesentlich anders sein dan der fur den 
RM6, das unterscheid im dogbone ist nur die upgrade von gleitlager nach kugellager. Es ist schon enige jahren her das ich das selbe gemacht habe, aber die hebel sind nicht symetrisch. Kan es sein das sie die linker hebel recht shat und anders herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Hebel Sind Richtig herum verbaut und es sind die Asymetrischen RM 7 Kipphebel, die habe ich als Nachrüstsatz gekauft.


----------



## RattleHead (8. Dezember 2009)

Dan mussen die bilder klar machen was loss ist


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. Dezember 2009)

strikemike schrieb:


> wie groß ist den der abstand zwischen den aufnahmepunkten bei dir, wenn der dämpfer ausgebaut ist? bei mir sind es 180mm.



Ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht. Mit ausgebauter Feder könnte man den Dämpfer soweit einfedern bis er ansteht. Dann wüsste man wo es klemmt.


----------



## Drome00 (9. Dezember 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> gabel finde ich für dieses rad fast zu krass, der sattel ist ehrlich gesagt abartig...fand diese "witzigen" designs noch nie gut, und er sieht zu üppig aus, da hats mittlerweile bessere dh sättel. bremse was schönes ala hope oder ne gute code und dann etwas politur und neue bilder...der hintergrund sieht etwas nach sperrmüll aus



Das hinter dem Rad sind die Winterreifen dafür xD


----------



## neu (26. Dezember 2009)

ja hallo habe auch ein rm6 mit einem vanilla r dämpfer mit einer einbaulänge von 165 mm.
ich möchte nun auch einen längeren dämpfer einbauen. dafür brauche ich ja nur die kipphebel vom rm7. stimmt? was für eine dämpferlänge kann ich denn verbauen, wenn ich die rm 7 kipphebel verbaue?
rein theoretisch kann man sich ja auch die kipphebel nachfräsen lassen? bei bikeaction kosten die dinger laut liste 173 euro. kann mir d bitte jemand mal helfen 
dake gruß


----------



## RattleHead (26. Dezember 2009)

190 mm einbaulange fur RM7


----------



## neu (26. Dezember 2009)

ja also wäre coll wenn hier jemand ist, der in nrw wohnt von den ich mir mal für ca ne woche gegen aufpreis die kipphebel ausleihen könnte und sie nachfräsen lassen könnte. 
gruß


----------



## neu (27. Dezember 2009)

oder noch ne bessere idee,

vielleicht kann sich bitte mal jemand bereit erklären, seine rm 7 kipphebel auszubauen und die umrisse auf ein blatt papier abzumalen.
wäre echt nett wenn mir da einer helfen könnte
bitte mal melden


----------



## RattleHead (27. Dezember 2009)

schau dir diesem topic, vieleicht kanst du die leute mailen um dir weiter zu hilfen


----------



## RattleHead (27. Dezember 2009)

http://www.dirty-pages.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30051&highlight=rm7

sorry topic vergessen, ist in hollandisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (27. Dezember 2009)

Ob die Jungs von Pinkbike für die äußerst detailierten Zeichnungen gelobt werden ist auch fraglich....


----------



## neu (28. Dezember 2009)

also ich kann mit dem aufzeichugen nichts anfangen und sind meiner meinung nach falsch, habe mir das zuhause mal aufgemalt.
tja und nun... will doch nur mehr federweg


----------



## strikemike (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand die Inventor-Zeichnung jetzt nicht so schlecht.

Ansonsten bestell dir die Links über deinen Rocky Händler bei BikeAction.


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Januar 2010)

feuerstuhl


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr org! Hast auch ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Oder wie schwer ist es?


----------



## rockyoernie (2. Januar 2010)

ich hab das rad leider nicht mehr ..hatte nur mal meine alten bilder durchgestöbert und die beiden rockys die ich mal hatte mal hier eingestellt .. mein edge ist in der gallerie .. hatte noch ein suzi q aber das ist schneller kaputt gegangen wie ich ein foto machen konnte *gg


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (2. Januar 2010)

....wenn du nicht weit weg vom Ruhrgebiet wohnst, ich bin gerade dabei ein RM 7 wieder aufzubauen, du kannst dir die RM 7 Kipphebel und den Dogbone mal ausleihen....

benötige ebenfalls etwas Hilfe, will eine RMX Schwinge (fetter und robuster wie die RM 7 Schwinge) in mein RM 7 einbauen, gibt es da Probleme,  außer bei der Kipphebel/ Schwingebefestigung ? die Befestigung ist nicht das Problem, da ein Freund die Teile drehen kann


----------



## neu (2. Januar 2010)

hey 
aber wenn ich in mein rm 6 190 mm federweg haben möchte brauche ich doch nur die kipphebel vom rm 7 das dogbone ist doch gleich oder??


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (3. Januar 2010)

Habe noch welche im Keller liegen. 1 Satz neu ovp und einen gebrauchten satz. Was würdest du ausgeben wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (3. Januar 2010)

die dogbone des RM7 war mit kugellager, der von rm6 ist mit gleitlager. Lange und passung sind gleich. 

@sanddune: Das rmx swinge war als prototype auf das rm7 rahmen montiert (Simmons und Vanderham fahrte damit, isn video NWD 4 oder 5 kans du das anschauen) und hat dan auch das dogbone (Y forme) und kiphebel es RMX darauf. Das einfachste ist darum das Sie die RMX link fur das montage gebrauchen.


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (4. Januar 2010)

rattleHead, danke für die Information, ist es nicht möglich die Schwinge mit dem Dogbone des RM 7 zu fahren ? , oder muss ich die Kipphebel und den Dogbone des RMX verbauen ? gruss


----------



## RattleHead (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke es ist auch moglich mit dem RM7 anlenkung und dogbone, aber dan muss sie die space zwischen dem dogbone und das breitere montage an der swinge ausfullen. Mit der linkages von der rmx ist es einfacher weil das montage an der rahme gleich ist.


----------



## RattleHead (4. Januar 2010)

Eine note: Das war so fuhr der 2004 RMX swinge, ich weiss nicht wie die 2005 sich geandert habe, weil das RMX dan ein 83 BB und 150 nabe einbau bekam.


----------



## neu (25. Januar 2010)

hey 
hat jemand zufällig nen vanilla rc mit 190 mm ebl zu verkaufen?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (25. Januar 2010)

An die gesamte Bastelfraktion:
Was wurde eigentlich aus den Anbauversuchen RM7 mit RMX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!S (29. Januar 2010)

SwitchRider schrieb:


> So da nun hier irgendwie in letzter Zeit nur von gebrochenen Dämpferaufnahmen und zerbröselten Lagern die Rede ist,auch mal was schöneres!
> Hab in den lezten 3 Monaten ein WadeSimmons "restauriert". Zeitgemäß mit Teilen von 2003/2004. Marzocchi Shiver, Mavic DeeMaxx, Magura GustavM, RaceFace NorthShore DH, Maxxis Highroller, Brave Monster sind nur eine kleine Auswahl von Teilen. Hab sämtliche Lager und Gleitscheiben ersetzt. Teilweise Teile beim Dreher als Einzelstücke herstellen und härten lassen.
> Schrauben in Gold eloxieren lassen! Bissel Fame muss sein!!!
> Die Dämpferaufnahme wurde im übrigen auch bei diesem Rahmen schon nachgeschweißt.Dies wurde vom kurzzeitigen Vorbesitzer bei Zonenschein in Halle gemacht. Dabei ist eine Büchse angefertigt und direkt auf die Strebe gelötet worden. So dass ich hier nur noch schwarz nachlackieren musste.
> ...



Sehr hübsch ist es geworden, allerdings wurden die Buchsen nicht angelötet sondern geschweißt!  Allerdings finde ich die Ventielkappen absolut nogo


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (30. Januar 2010)

neu schrieb:


> hey
> hat jemand zufällig nen vanilla rc mit 190 mm ebl zu verkaufen?



Hi Hätte einen DHX 5 mit 190er Einbaulänge und 50 Hub.


----------



## neu (30. Januar 2010)

cool kanst du mir davon bitte ein bild zukommen lassen?
[email protected]

was ist deine preisliche vorstellung?
gruß


----------



## GREGpornSTAR (24. Februar 2010)

ich muss mich von meinem rm7 dh trennen, nur der rahmen mit dhx 3.0 dämpfer. bei interesse melden.


----------



## gobo (24. Februar 2010)

was willste den dafür haben??pn!!


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (24. Februar 2010)

GREGpornSTAR schrieb:


> ich muss mich von meinem rm7 dh trennen, nur der rahmen mit dhx 3.0 dämpfer. bei interesse melden.



hallo, ich hätte auch Interesse, Wuppertal ist auch nicht weit weg.....


----------



## strikemike (27. Februar 2010)

*Mein RM6 Rahmen steht auch zum Verkauf. *

Inkl. RaceFace Lager/Kurbel. Bei Bedarf inkl. neuer MZ 55 TST2.


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (15. März 2010)

An die RM 6/7 Gemeinde, 






bringt der was ? wollte diesen in mein RM 6 einbauen....

Marzocchi Roco F Coil

Features:
â¢ Spring Preload
â¢ 165-38mm stroke
â¢ Spring: 450lbs
â¢ Weight: 576g (with spring)


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (15. März 2010)

an die RM 6/6 Gemeinde,
kann man in einem RM 7 (normal 190mm Dämpfer) auch einen X-Fusion Shox Vector RPV Dämpfer mit 200 mm (57 mm hub) einbauen ?


----------



## neu (15. März 2010)

ne nur 190 mm einbaulänge.
p.s bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem 190 mm dämpfer!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (15. März 2010)

Bei der Dämpferauswahl möchte man auch das Übersetzungsverhältniss und die doch ab und an angeblich auftauchenden Seitenbelastungen an Dämpfern beim RM6/7 beachten. Deshalb sollte der gewählte Dämpfer schon eher die robuste Variante sein. Nicht zuletzt rechnet sich auch ein Blick ins Zubehörregal: gibts für den Dämpfer die richtige Federhärte.

UND EGAL WAS SIE SAGEN: DER RAHMEN SUCHT NACH WIE VOR SEINES GLEICHEN!


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2010)

@Grüner Hulk

muss man beim Dämpferumbau von 6 auf 7 etwas beachten?

wie werden die muttern angezogen NM?

danke

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. März 2010)

Das rm7 ist immer noch einer der schönsten rahmen die ich kenne , dafür würd ich glatt meinen rahmen tauschen . Aber auch das rmx ist ein traum . Alles danach ist vom design her nen rückschritt


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. März 2010)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Riffelblech:
> War auch so ein fetisch wie das ganze Bike. Wollte ich schon immer mal haben.
> 
> Der schwarze Glebestreifen wurde entfernt.
> ...



Das riffelblech gibt es auch im modellbaugeschäft als ganz dünnes alu blech , wiegt fast nix


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Moin moin an den thread . Hab da mal fragen , und zwar spiele ich mit dem gedanken mir ein Rm7 zu holen bzw meinen rahmen zu tauschen . Nun weiß ich um die problematiken mit den brechenden rahmen und man liest hier auch genug darüber . Lohnt sich das risiko überhaupt oder lieber ein rmx holen ? Mein rahmen ist nämlich sehr stabil . Lohnt es sich also gegen ein Rm7 zu tauschen oder wie gesagt lieber ein rmx ?


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

bei mir ist in 9 jahren nichts gebrochen 

ich spring nun keine 15m, aber fahr schon etwas härter 

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> bei mir ist in 9 jahren nichts gebrochen
> 
> ich spring nun keine 15m, aber fahr schon etwas härter
> 
> lg chris



Muß dazu sagen mein kampfgewicht beträgt noch 93kg . Wenn ich ins flat droppe dann zwischen 1,50 und max 2m , aber auch nur selten ansonsten so gaps bis 5m . Aber viel treppen . Ist alles nix wildes und ich weiß auch das im internet mehr schlechtes als gutes zu hören ist aber bei meinem glück :-( bist also der meinung ich könnte es riskieren ?


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

93kg + 10-15kg ausrüstung ist im gegensatz zu 65kg (bei mir) + 10-15kg ausrüstung nicht zu vergleichen, da wirken nochmal ganz andere kräfte 

ich würde dir einen gut erhaltenen RMX frame empfehlen 

RM6/RM7 nur noch für die wand, wenn einen zzst. kaufen willst 

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Muß dazu sagen hatte nen heftigen bänderriß und fahren bzw arbeiten war nicht möglich was bedeutet das ich kontinuirlich leichter werde  nur gegen ein rmx krieg ich meinen wohl nicht getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (20. März 2010)

Ich hatte meinen RM6 Rahmen kürzlich erst verkauft, der war noch top. dem bike hätte ich die action schon noch locker zugtraut. du musst schauen, dass der Rahmen noch fit ist und nicht schon im bikepark durchgenudelt wurde.
_
wobei ich nie verstehen werde, wie und warum man überhaupt 2m ins flat springen sollte. flat= komplett flach, kein landhügel usw._


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

strikemike schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen RM6 Rahmen kürzlich erst verkauft, der war noch top. dem bike hätte ich die action schon noch locker zugtraut. du musst schauen, dass der Rahmen noch fit ist und nicht schon im bikepark durchgenudelt wurde.
> _
> wobei ich nie verstehen werde, wie und warum man überhaupt 2m ins flat springen sollte. flat= komplett flach, kein landhügel usw._



Weil hamburg flach ist , da läßt sich ein flat nicht vermeiden . Deins war rot oder ? Ne wollt ja min. Nen 7er , aber mir wurd zu nem rmx geraten


----------



## RattleHead (20. März 2010)

mit 95 kg 3 rm7 gebrochen, empfehl dir ein RMX, super stabil, hat auch bei mir kein problem gegeben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

Ja hab mich auch dazu entschieden , auch wenn mir das Rm7 optisch besser gefällt . Jetzt muß ich nur noch nen rmx finden


----------



## seppel81 (23. März 2010)

hallo
ich hab mir grad nen rm7 rahmen zugelegt und hab jetzt das problem das der dämpfer nicht past 
der dämpfer ist ein manitou swinger 6 way
könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## schlickjumper (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob ich an meinem rm7 eine truvativ hammerschmidt kurbel verbauen kann. 

schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (31. Mai 2010)

höchstwarscheinlich nicht , sie braucht sehr viel platz und ist in meinen augen dieses enorme gewicht auch nicht wert


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Juni 2010)

Nein, weil du eine ICSG Aufnahme brauchst.


----------



## neu (9. Juni 2010)

hallo nach meinem letzten besuch in willingen hat bei mir das untere lager am dogbone spielbekommen. könnte mal bitte jemand schreiben welches lager ich benötige? hatte vorher die mit der aluhülse drinnen
gruß


----------



## rm7lover (9. Juni 2010)

sorry, ist zwar nicht die antwort auf deine frage, aber kommt von euch jemand ins freeride festival nach saalbach hinterglemm? das ganze spielt sich am wochende zum 09.07- 11.07. ab. ich werd mir das massendownhillrennen geben, und schaun, wie mein wade simmons das mit macht.
schau ma mal.....


----------



## neu (10. Juni 2010)

denke es wird es gut überleben, aber kann mir bitte mal jemand mit den lagern behilflich sein?sind das gleitlager mit den aluhülsen drin?


----------



## seppel81 (11. Juni 2010)

entlich fertig


----------



## Sanddühnenrider (11. Juni 2010)

neu schrieb:


> denke es wird es gut überleben, aber kann mir bitte mal jemand mit den lagern behilflich sein?sind das gleitlager mit den aluhülsen drin?


hi, 

hier mal ein paar Fotos von den Teilen, die beim RM 7 verbaut sind.....




























größere Fotos siehst du auf meiner Seite....
ich hoffe ich konnte zumindest etwas helfen....


----------



## seppel81 (11. Juni 2010)

wie man sieht hab ich mir grad ein rm7 neu aufgebaut
und hab mal ne frage
am hauptlager sind ja von aussen aluhülsen über dem bolzen die dann von der schwinge geklemmt werden 
da sind bohrungen drin und im bolzen sind gewinde 
als ich den rahmen bekommen hab waren da keine schrauben drin 
müssen die wieder rein oder ist das nur balast


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Juni 2010)

rm7lover schrieb:


> sorry, ist zwar nicht die antwort auf deine frage, aber kommt von euch jemand ins freeride festival nach saalbach hinterglemm? das ganze spielt sich am wochende zum 09.07- 11.07. ab. ich werd mir das massendownhillrennen geben, und schaun, wie mein wade simmons das mit macht.
> schau ma mal.....



Ich fahr auch mit in Saalbach! Wie erkenn ich dich(außer am RM7)?


----------



## seppel81 (11. Juni 2010)

hey hannibal
ich hab grad gesehn das du auch ein rm7 ws dein eigen nennen darfst
ich bin ganz frischer rocky besitzer und intressiere für alles 
hast du irgendwelche explosionszeichnungen und weißt du wieviele ws nach deutschland verkauft wurden
danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Juni 2010)

Zuerst Gratulation zu deiner Entscheidung ein Stück Bikegeschichte zu kaufen. 
Zu den Stückzahlen und Explosionszeichnungen da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Da müssten dir die Jungs von http://www.bikeaction.de/ weiter helfen können.


----------



## seppel81 (12. Juni 2010)

hey danke für die info
ja das rm7 ist meiner meinung nach das schönste bike das je gebaut wurde
ich hate bis jetzt erst einmal die gelegenheit es zu fahren und es ist der hammer
es ist so neutral in der luft 
ich bin jetzt schon ein fan


----------



## neu (12. Juni 2010)

hey, brächte mal ne info zu den verbauten lagern


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juli 2010)

kann mir mal jemand das rahmengewicht nennen von rm7


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2010)

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich denke mich erinnern zu können das er knapp 5kg schwer ist. Mit Dämpfer versteht sich.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Juli 2010)

boa so nen schweres teil für nen rahmen mit eingebauten sollbruchstellen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2010)

Wo sollte die sein? 
.......die leichteren Rahmen haben dafür mehrere!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Juli 2010)

na das die altem rockys gerne brechen ist ja bekannt , das dog-bone zb o


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Juli 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> na das die altem rockys gerne brechen ist ja bekannt , das dog-bone zb o



Hatte mal ein RM7 und habe ein Banshee Scream und glaube deshalb was sagen zu können:

Jeder der beiden Rahmen war mal der Wurf SEINER Generation.
Jeder der beiden Rahmen ist inzwischen ein Klassiker.
Jeder der beide Rahmen hat(te), kann direkt vergleichen.
Jeder der nicht beide hat(te) sollte dazu schreiben, wie mir ANDERE sagten ...

Sprich: wer nicht beide hatte erzählt nur "vom hören sagen"

Leider reden viele "vom hören sagen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Juli 2010)

Also das Banshee Scream kenn ich nur vom sehen und schaut unkaputtbar aus, aber um das gehts da gar nicht. 
RM7 hab ich sogar zwei, beide gebraucht gekauft und es sind beide noch nicht gebrochen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Juli 2010)

wenn ich mir hier dinge durchlese vom rm7 , dann wird oft davon gesprochen das sie probleme mit dem hinterbau haben , klar ist das nur hören sagen , aber da wird ja was dran sein an der sache


----------



## J-PB (20. Juli 2010)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Adapter für die Montage eines Umwerfers an einem RM7. Hat jemand die Schellen zufällig über oder ne Fertigungszeichnung dazu?

Gruß
JPB


----------



## rfr02 (7. Oktober 2010)

......ach ja ich hab ja auch ein RM7


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Oktober 2010)

ich möchte auch lieber ein rm7


----------



## rfr02 (7. Oktober 2010)

Tja, bin auch froh das ichs hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Oktober 2010)

glückwunsch , würde sofort mein bike / frame tauschen aber der bike markt gibt überhaupt kein rm7 her


----------



## rfr02 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist nicht ganz einfach eins zu bekommen.
Habs auch noch nicht so lange.
Schau mal bei ebay, da steht eins drin.
Aber 1800Euros!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item336170cd72


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Oktober 2010)

zu teuer


----------



## rfr02 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja denke ich auch. 1800 ist doch ein bissl zuviel
Einfach weiter den Markt beobachten, wird sich schon was ergeben!


----------



## gobo (8. Oktober 2010)

an dem rm7 sollte unbedingt mal die kefü nachgestellt werden!!!
fährst du so damit,rfr02??

mfg


----------



## rfr02 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ne so fahr ich momentan nicht!
Hab aber auch ein kleines Problem mit der Führung.
Bin hier noch am probieren wie´s am besten klappt.
Stell ich die obere mehr nach vorne, kommt diese am Rahmen an.
Mach ich sie etwas weiter runter, schleicht diese beim Einfedern.
Sell ich die untere Führungsrolle näher ans Kettenblätt, macht die Geräusche wie SAU!
Bin gerade am schaun ob ich mir nit eine andere holen sollte.
Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage welche?????
Für Tips hab ich immer ein offenes Ohr.

.....hab mir gerade überlegt, ich mach jetzt Feierabend und geh ein bissl am Bike schrauben!


----------



## gobo (8. Oktober 2010)

e-13 lg1 oder mrp!!


----------



## derschotte (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallole,

ist eigentlich die Schwinge bei allen Grössen vom RM7 identisch?

Gruss


----------



## rfr02 (8. Oktober 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> e-13 lg1 oder mrp!!



Danke hab sie mir beide mal angeschaut. Ich denke die mrp wäre für mich die bessere Lösung!
Hab heute an meiner etwas rumgeschraubt, wird langsam etwas besser!


----------



## neu (28. Oktober 2010)

hallo wollte mir in mein heiss geliebtes rm 6 brave monster naben einbauen. diese nabe wird mit einer 10 mm schraubachse verbaut.
passen diese 10mm achse in die standart ausfallenden? , denn bisher hatte ich auch hintern nur schnellspanner.



was haltet ihr von dieser nabe ?
 gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neu (8. November 2010)

hey bitte helft mir doch. kann man eine 10 mm schraubachse in die hinterbau schwinge eines rm 6 einbauen 

danke...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. November 2010)

These:
Man könnte mal eine 10mm Achse reinhalten, dann wüsste man ob sie in die Ausfallenden reinpasst. Dann wüsste man ob´s geht.
Sollte man keine Achse haben, könnte man ein 10mm dickes Stück Eisen (oder sonstwas Rundes) reinhalten.
Hat man auch das nicht könnte man es mit einer Schublehre zumindest mal messen. 
Hat man auch das nicht könnte man einen Zollstock oder sonst was zum Messen nehmen. 
UND wenn man all das nicht hat, dann sollte man die Finger davon lassen.
Nur so ins blaue theoretisiert


----------



## Grüner Hulk (8. November 2010)

Mann könnte natürlich auch noch die Fotos aufgebauter RM6er studieren.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. November 2010)

Warum sollte eine 10mm Schraubachse nicht passen? Jede Achse mit Schnellspanner ist 10mm. 
Ich hatte mal die alte Dee Max drin, die hatten auch eine 10mm Schraubachse.


----------



## rfr02 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe momentan etwas Probleme mit meinem Hinterbau am RM7.
Gibt es hier jemanden der für mich eine Bedienungsanleitung mit Bildern hat.
Würde mir dort gerne mal den genauen Aufbau anschaun.
Wo kommt welche Schraube/Unterlegscheibe/Lager hin.
Es wäre nett wenn sich da jemand finden würde.


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2011)

gabs mal bei ba!!!war sogar ne explosivzeichnung mit teilenummer!

mfg


----------



## rfr02 (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, hab mal ne Anfrage zu BikeAction geschickt! Leider auch noch nix gehört!


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2011)

schau einfach mal auf der hp von ba unter tech facts,da solltest du das finden!!


----------



## rfr02 (3. Januar 2011)

Hab ich doch schon gemacht!
Geht nur bis 2006 und RMX zurück!
Die einzige Datei die über ein RM7 ist sagt nix aus.
Beschreibt nur beim RM6 ein paar Technische Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfr02 (5. Januar 2011)

Kann mal einer ein Bild vom Innenlager und Hinterbau vom RM7 reinstellen.
Bitte die linke Seite und GROßAUFNAHME!
Ich bekomme bei mir kein X-Typ Innenlager rein!?!
Die Schwinge liegt hier am Rahmen(Innenlageraufnahme) an.
Diese sollte doch einige mm weg sein, oder?
Wäre nett wenn mir hier mal einer helfen könnte!


----------



## neu (5. Januar 2011)

hey hatte das selbe problem. bei meinem xt innenlagen waren die außeren schalen wo die schwinge jetzt bei dir aufliegt einfach was mit dem dremel weggefräßt. einwandfrei. dadruch sind halt nur ein paar löcher für den innenlaferschlüssel futsch gegenagen


----------



## rfr02 (5. Januar 2011)

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Hab den Dremel auch schon da liegen.
Will aber nicht wirklich was wegfrässen.
Es kann doch nicht sein das die Schwinge da anschlägt!
Wie siehts bei euch anderen aus?


----------



## derschotte (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn ihr euch bis nächste Woche gedulden könnt, kann ich euch folgende Sachen einscannen:

- Montage des Lagers: RM7 FR und DH
- Explosionszeichnung: RM7 Main Pivot Detail
- Explosionszeichnung: RM7 Linkage Detail

Explosionszeichungen sind mit Teilbeschreibung und Nummer.
Bin mir aber sicher, das BA die Dokumente noch irgendwo liegen hat. Hatte sie damals auch nur per Post bekommen.

BTW: Hat nicht noch zufällig jemand eine intakte Schwinge von nem RM7 rumliegen und möchte die abgeben?


----------



## rfr02 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab BA ja auch schon angeschrieben.
Leider immer noch keine Antwort.
Dann warte ich mal ab.

*Hab da mal angerufen. Die haben bis heute Betriebsferien!*

Eine Schwinge von einem RM7 würde ich auch nehmen ;-)


----------



## neu (16. Januar 2011)

hab zwei ;-). und nem supergepflegnten rm 6 rahmen in rot. bin grad beim jährlichen lagercheck. die umlenkhebel linke hab ich mir nachfräsen lassen. desweiteren habe ich noch ein lager kit habt lager pivots und anlaufscheiben. bei interesse bitte melden. mehr pics auf anfrage.
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (16. Januar 2011)

Also, 
die beiden Explosionszeichnungen hab ich mal fotografiert und im Fotoalbum gespeichert. Sollte Bedarf an der Einbauanleitung vom Schwingenlager bestehen bitte melden. Da das ganze nur als schlechte sw-Kopie vorliegt, ist die Qualität eher bescheiden und wird beim abfotografieren nicht besser


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2011)

hat wer nen rm7 was er veräußern möchte oder tauschen ?


----------



## rfr02 (16. Januar 2011)

@neu, du hast Post!


----------



## derschotte (16. Januar 2011)

sodele, 
Anleitung & Zeichnungen sind in Postergrösse im Fotoalbum zu finden.


----------



## rfr02 (16. Januar 2011)

@derschotte,
SUPER! Vielen Dank!


----------



## rfr02 (26. Januar 2011)

So ich denke "ich habe fertig"!

Naja, ein kurzes Schaltwerk kommt auch noch dran!


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist nach wie vor geil, aber die Laufräder und die Pedale hätte ich einfach in schwarz genommen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Januar 2011)

ich möchte auch nen rm7


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ich möchte auch nen rm7



Es gibt doch auch immer wieder welche bei ebay.


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2011)

ich denke das er sich etwas an den decals orientiert hat und felgen plus pedale so montiert hat.
ich weiß net,ist zwar schön retro aber die farben!!ach ich weiß net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfr02 (26. Januar 2011)

Die Laufräder hab ich sehr günstig bekommen.
Ich finde die passen richtig gut!
Sieht man halt auch nit soooo oft.

Das es nicht jedem so gefällt ist mir auch klar!
Aber ist es auch nicht gut das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind?
Stellt euch nur vor wir hätten alle die gleichen Bikes!
Ach das wäre doch auch nix!


----------



## MrFaker (28. Januar 2011)

sieht gut aus 

lg chris


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es auch nicht schlecht, hat was!


----------



## rfr02 (30. Januar 2011)

Bei ebay ist heute ein RM7FR für 705 Euro weggegangen! Schön in orange/schwarz!

Wer von euch hat das gekauft?


----------



## dirtpaw (30. Januar 2011)

wer von Euch Interesse an einem RM7 WS (wenig gebraucht und sehr guter Zustand) oder einem neuen!!!!!!!!!!!!! RM6 hat, kann ja mal in den bikemarkt schauen!
happy trails


----------



## derschotte (31. Januar 2011)

das zum gefühlten 273ten mal angebotene rm7 mit der blauen dorado ist auch schon wieder drin...


----------



## gobo (1. Februar 2011)

bei dem angebotenen mit der dorado ist der preis ne ecke hoch,hatte den mal angeschrieben zwecks rahmen grösse,ist wohl auch schon was her!


----------



## MrFaker (1. Februar 2011)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> wer von Euch Interesse an einem RM7 WS (wenig gebraucht und sehr guter Zustand) oder einem neuen!!!!!!!!!!!!! RM6 hat, kann ja mal in den bikemarkt schauen!
> happy trails



ui klassiker, eigentlich beide perfekt für die wand


----------



## rfr02 (1. Februar 2011)

Ja das mit der Dorado war doch erst vor kurzem in ebay für 1799,-
Ist da aber nit verkauft worden! Warum wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (1. Februar 2011)

hat eigentlich jemand von euch eine skizze mit maßen von den RM7 link plates?

stimmt dies: 7 x 6,5 x 5,5cm?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Februar 2011)

rfr02 schrieb:


> Bei ebay ist heute ein RM7FR für 705 Euro weggegangen! Schön in orange/schwarz!
> 
> Wer von euch hat das gekauft?




Das ist aber schon sehr günstig?
Oder ist das ein üblicher Preis für ein Rad in diesem Zustand / mit der Ausstattung?


----------



## rfr02 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine ganz andere Frage.

Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Fahrgefühl aus.
Ich habe das Gefühl das mein RM7 in Kurven wegkippt!
Kann das mit der Monster T zu tun haben?
Bin der Meinung das es mit der 888 nicht war.
Bei der Monster stehen die Standrohre ja schon recht weit auseinander.
Könnte das damit zu tun haben?
Oder könnte es auch mit der Einstellung des gesamten Fahrwerks zu tun haben.
Einstellungen am Dämpfer zur Gabel oder Zug/Druckstufe

Bin gestern mal ein BigHit gefahren. Ich hatte das Gefühl das hat min. 10cm mehr Federweg! Sind aber doch nur 3cm! Fühlte sich recht entspannt an. 

Oder ist das RM7 halt ein "Männer Bike" das von seinem Fahrer was verlangt!

Wäre gut wenn ihr mir die eine oder andere Erfahrung mitteilen würdet.


----------



## derschotte (21. Februar 2011)

hab das Gefühl mit 2 Schrauben und grossen Unterlegschrauben von links/rechts im Schwingenlager beseitigt. irgendwo schwirrt hier ein Bild von meinem RM7 rum wo man das sieht


----------



## rfr02 (21. Februar 2011)

Das hab ich auch schon gemacht!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Februar 2011)

derschotte schrieb:


> hab das Gefühl mit 2 Schrauben und grossen Unterlegschrauben von links/rechts im Schwingenlager beseitigt. irgendwo schwirrt hier ein Bild von meinem RM7 rum wo man das sieht



würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. Februar 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/213424]
	
[/URL]

Bei der Größe der Scheiben, sollte aber mitgedacht werden. Größe ist nicht alles.....


----------



## rfr02 (23. Februar 2011)

Sieht bei mir genau so aus.
Die Scheibe sollte nicht zu groß sein, da sie sonst auf die Schwinge drückt!
Gerade so groß das sie auf die "Kappe" des Lagers passt!
Ich werde den Hinterbau dann nochmal zerlegen und alles"wieder" genau nach der Anleitung einstellen!
Mal schaun obs was bringt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. Februar 2011)

Danke erst mal fürs Foto!
Was soll das jetzt genau bringen, das der Hinterbau steifer wird?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Februar 2011)

Bringt genauso viel wahrscheinlich wie:
Flaschenhalterschrauben hohlbohren oder der Satz "Ich liebe Dich und Du bist der einzig wahre Mann!"
Ein gutes Gefühl, mehr dürfte da wohl nicht bei rauskommen. Ganz ehrlich, RM7 fährt mann doch wegen dem Gefühl, dass man ja eigentlich mindestens eine Wildcard für die Rampage verdient hätte. So wars damals bei mir zumindest.


----------



## derschotte (23. Februar 2011)

na na na...
Beobachte beim kurvenfahren mal die Punkte. Da wirst du schon optisch feststellen, das hier sehr viel Bewegung zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge stattfindet, da die Schwinge die beiden Kappen links und rechts quasi rausdrückt. Die Schrauben verhindern dies wirksam nicht nur optisch sondern auch vom Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. Februar 2011)

Hey, es war nur ein Scherz! Wie Du aufm Bild siehst, hatte ich da ja auch die größeren Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Februar 2011)

Das heißt der Rahmen(Lager) hat dort spiel oder bekommt das beim fahren?  Die ganze Schwinge flext und verwindest sich konstruktionsbedingt. Was da die Scheibe mit Schraube verbessern soll versteh ich nicht? Logisch klingt das für mich auch nicht.


----------



## derschotte (25. Februar 2011)

na dann unterbrech ich mal die Küchenrenovierung für dich 

Wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich, sind die beiden aufeinanderliegenden Flächen vom Rahmen und Schwinge ziemlich klein. Verdreht sich jetzt die Schwinge, stützen sich die Flächen nur gering gegeneinander ab und man spürt, das hier etwas extrem nachgibt. Sehr gut auch sichtbar beim kurvenfahren. Einfach mal probieren. 
Der Durchmesser Aussenkante Schwinge ist etwas grösser (Absatz), so das die Hülsen (2) an den Kanten anliegen und mittels der Schrauben die Hülsen an die Schwinge pressen. Klar ist aber auch, das bei dem Hebel der Schwinge auch die Schrauben kein komplettes verschwinden des weichen, nachgebenden Gefühls, bewirken können.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Februar 2011)

Obwohl ich deinen Absatz jetzt 4mal gelesen habe hab ich es nur zum Teil verstanden. 
Wenn das jetzt wirklich was bringen sollt ist es doch nur marginal und zu vernachlässigen. Sonst hätten die Rocky Typen es ja von Haus aus so gemacht? 
Aber Danke für die mühe!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. März 2011)

Hallo !!! Neue proekt! DANKE AN DIRTPAW der hat das ermöcklich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (3. März 2011)

Sehr gerne und viel Spass damit! Bin gespannt was draus wird......
happy trails!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jako (3. März 2011)

....."proekt ermöcklich"..... ist echt geil .... und der rahmen auch  gruß jako


----------



## dirtpaw (3. März 2011)

nicht jeder kommt hier aus Deutscheland! Und wir sind alle biker!
War aber sicher auch nicht bös gemeint...........


----------



## Jako (3. März 2011)

natürlich war das nicht bös gemeind, war mir schon klar..... gruß jako


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. März 2011)

DANKE für verständnis!!!!!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (3. März 2011)

Wortfindungsstörungen dürften bei dem Anblick wohl keinen pathologischen Hintergrund haben und können auch dem eloquenten Akademiker unterlaufen. Würde ich jetzt nicht zum Anlass für einen Arztbesuch nehmen.


----------



## qwwq20091 (18. März 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. März 2011)

Bis jetzt schauts sau gut aus. Respekt! Lass mal sehen, wenn Du fertig bist!


----------



## qwwq20091 (18. März 2011)

Mit fertig dauert leider paar wochen, aber binn gespant was raus kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (19. März 2011)

der rahmen ist absolut top aber bitte nicht mit dieser gabel!!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (19. März 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> der rahmen ist absolut top aber bitte nicht mit dieser gabel!!



Mit Monster und 888 kann jeder, aber mit der Gabel ist doch auch mal ein Projekt. Es geht ja nie ums fertig sein mit dem Bau eines Bikes, sondern es geht um´s Bauen....


----------



## gobo (19. März 2011)

ja hast recht aber ich finde das es nicht passt(sorry meine meinung!)
dann evtl. ne manitou dorado?!
der rahmen ist ja mehr o. weniger oldschool,aber bekanntlich sind die geschmäcker ja verschieden und von daher lasse ich mich mal überraschen!

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. März 2011)

Hab jetzt in meinen Simmons auch eine 36er drinn, finde die Gabel passt gut. Muss mal ein Foto machen!


----------



## qwwq20091 (20. März 2011)

Dr. Hannibal Mach eine foto bitte !!  DANKE!!


----------



## qwwq20091 (20. März 2011)

diese foto sieht besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (1. April 2011)

Hallo! wolte fragen! wer kann mir eine foto und abmessungen für umwerferadapter machen ?? oder hat jemand das ,ich kaufe. Danke!!


----------



## _-lupin-_ (1. April 2011)

ich hab noch einen ;-)


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2011)

komme voran!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2011)

auf jeden Fall farblich der wohl geilste Rahmen den Rocky je gebaut hat.
sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## seppel81 (5. April 2011)

Sehr geil das Ding
ich fahr selber eins muste es aber leider neu lacken lassen da es an der dämpferaufnahme gerissen war


----------



## seppel81 (5. April 2011)

dringende frage an alle die ahnung vom rm7 haben
meine schwingenlager haben seitliches spiel und ich denke mal das ich neue brauch
ich habe mal vor einem jahr eine anfrage gestartet und da wurde mir der unverschÃ¤mte 
preis von 290â¬ an den kopf geworfen 

jetzt meine frage wo bekomm ich die lager her und vor allem etwas preisgÃ¼nstiger
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## rfr02 (6. April 2011)

bei Eisen-Karl oder OBI!

ne im ernst, wenn du die beiden Nadellager meinst die bekommt man "fast" überall!
Einfach ausbauen und nach messen.
Mit den Werten einfach mal bei "skf"(Lagerhersteller) nachfragen!
Sollten auf jeden Fall günstiger sein als die originalen!


----------



## Kistenbiker (7. April 2011)

rfr02 schrieb:


> bei Eisen-Karl oder OBI!
> 
> ne im ernst, wenn du die beiden Nadellager meinst die bekommt man "fast" überall!
> Einfach ausbauen und nach messen.
> ...



Da hat er recht der Meenzer!

Such dir einen Kugellager-Service in der Nähe oder evtl. auch bei einem Maschienenbauer aus der Nachbarschaft.....meiner konnte die auch für´n Appel und n Ei besorgen.

Über i-Net mußt dich schon relativ gut mit den Bezeichnungen auskennen.


----------



## seppel81 (12. April 2011)

hallo leider war es nicht so einfach wie ihr es beschreibt 
ich habe in der umgebung fast alle lager spezialisten aufgesucht und fast alle haben mich ohne hilfe wieder weggeschickt
ich habe dann einen gefunden der den originalhersteller vom nahmen her kannte und mit der richtigen bezeichnung war es dann auch kein problem
bei skf meinte man nur das sind zeichnunglager die wurden auf besonderen kundenwunsch hergestellt und die giebt es nur bei einem hersteller
originallager sind von INA und die bezeichnung ist HK 16/20.2rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (17. April 2011)

FERTIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## rfr02 (17. April 2011)

OH  ja, auch ein schöner Freeride Aufbau!
Schlicht aber gut!
Wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. April 2011)

DANKE!! Werde ich bestimt haben


----------



## 2o83 (17. April 2011)

Wirklich schön geworden dein RM7!   Überleg ich doch glatt ob ich mein RM6 noch einmal aufbaue...


Cheers!


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. April 2011)

ich liebe ihn!!


----------



## MrBrown (18. April 2011)

Hallo mal wieder,

wollte hier nur mal erwähnen, dass ich meine RM7 (leider) gerade verkaufe.
Steht seit gestern bei eBay drin. (das mit der Travis 203 SC)

Grüße


----------



## qwwq20091 (2. Mai 2011)

FERTIG!!!


----------



## rfr02 (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir!


----------



## Edmonton (2. Mai 2011)

@qwwq20091
Schöner Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel81 (10. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/892896

aktuelles bild


----------



## 2o83 (10. Mai 2011)

seppel81 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/892896
> 
> aktuelles bild








Gibt es davon auch eins in besserer Qualität?

Cheers!


----------



## qwwq20091 (10. Mai 2011)

Freue mich noch ein Heiles RM 7 zu sehen!


----------



## seppel81 (10. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/893050

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/893054


----------



## 2o83 (10. Mai 2011)

seppel81 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/893050
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/893054








Bis auf die Kettenführung wirklich schön! 

Cheers!


----------



## seppel81 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey wie kriegt ihr das hin das die Bilder in groß erscheinen ich bekomm das nicht hin

Ja die kettenführung ist noch ein kleiner schandfleck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (10. Mai 2011)

seppel81 schrieb:


> Hey wie kriegt ihr das hin das die Bilder in groß erscheinen ich bekomm das nicht hin
> 
> Ja die kettenführung ist noch ein kleiner schandfleck





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185

Da ist es erklärt. Musst ich auch erst lesen! 

Cheers!


----------



## derschotte (11. Mai 2011)

@seppel81
bist du mit der Kombination RM7 und Dorado zufrieden? (Lenkwinkel, Gewichtsverteilung usw.)
Bin am überlegen mein RM7 wieder zu reanimieren und mit einer Dorado auszustatten. War/ist für mich einfach das beste Rad, vorallem was das verhalten vom Hinterbau angeht. 

Gruss
derschotte


----------



## seppel81 (11. Mai 2011)

Hey Schotte
Ich sag mal es ist kein Race Bike 
Es ist und bleibt ein old School Big mounten freerider 
Ich hab die hohe Brücke der Dorado drin und der lenkwinkel ist echt super auch bei high Speed aber dadurch ist das tretlager bestimmt 5 cm höher als beim aktuellen demo 
Die Dorado ist echt der Hammer ich hab noch nicht die perfekte Abstimmung aber sie ist schon fast wieder zu gut für den hinterbau 
Das rm7 ist eben ne Leidenschaft für sich man liebt es mit allen Macken oder man fährt was anderes


----------



## seppel81 (12. Mai 2011)

hey mal ne ganz blöde frage
was für ein dämpfer ist beim rm7 original verbaut 
190mm mit 50mm hub oder 190mm mit 57mm hub


----------



## derschotte (12. Mai 2011)

Seite 4 von dem Thread: 



Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ehrlich gesprochen bin ich auch bei 85 kg fahrfertig und hab eine 750er.  Sag ist ok. Also scheint so rund 750-800 für unser Kampfgewicht  passend.
> So wieder ein kleiner Auszug ausm Manual:
> *Dämpferspezifikationen und Federhärten 2*
> ...



Hät ja mal direkt nachgemessen, aber mit gebrochenem Fuss läufts sich so schlecht


----------



## seppel81 (12. Mai 2011)

Danke für Antwort 
Also hab ich doch den richtigen dämpfer drinn


----------



## neu (20. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,




würde gerne mein rozes rm 6 verkaufen:



partliste:


rocky mountain rm6 rot 2002, rm 7 umlenkhebel nachfräsen lassen die für 165 mm aber auch dabei 
gabel: marzochhi junior t 2003 mit luft umgerüstet spricht super an
dämpfer; fox vanilla r 190 mm ebl
bremsen: hayes strocker trail vorne 180 mm hinten 160 mm
felgen; sun rims double wide
naben: hinten brave monster rot, vorne xt
vorbau: ns bikes
lenker; summ
schaltwerk; xt
innenlager; xt
kurbeln: lx
umwerer: xt
kette: xt

ja und als special habe ich noch eine  2 rm  7 schwinge dabei hab die mir mal orgendwann gekauft aber die alte hält noch;-), und diverse lager anlaufscheiben  und dass hauptlager mit passende hülse alles neu.


lager sind alle spielfrei


denkt ihr so 1500 euro ist das zu verkaufen 

gruss

fotos gerne auf anfrage


----------



## derschotte (21. Mai 2011)

Glaube kaum, das du jemanden finden wirst, der das zahlt. Bei einem Preis um 1000â¬ kannst noch glÃ¼cklich sein. Als Orientierung: in ebay ging letztens ein RMX fÃ¼r 849â¬ weg.
BTW: Verkauf die Schwinge extra. Ich hÃ¤tte grosses Interesse.


----------



## rfr02 (21. Mai 2011)

derschotte schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, das du jemanden finden wirst, der das zahlt. Denk eher in Richtung 1000 gäbs vll einen Käufer.
> BTW: Verkauf die Schwinge extra. Ich hätte grosses Interesse.



Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!
1500 ist doch etwas zuviel!

Aber die Schwinge würde ich auch nehmen!
Da war derschotte etwas schneller!


----------



## gobo (21. Mai 2011)

gescheidene frage:

wie sieht das mit der touren tauglichkeit beim rm6 aus??
bin am überlegen ob ich mich da mal auf die suche machen soll oder nicht.
was interessant wäre ist das rahmen gewicht und die geo.fährt einer von euch das rm6 auf tour???
jaja ich weiß fragen über fragen,grins.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (22. Mai 2011)

@gobo
tour und RM6/7 in einem Satz ist schon ......ungewöhnlich
Aber wennst den Dämpfer gegen einen mit lockout ersetzt und Wadeln hast wie ander Oberschenkel...dann sollte das schon gehen.

Wird halt eher ein Kompromiss!
Geo und Sitzwinkel sind eben auf Fr/Dh ausgelegt.
Hab aber mit meinem auch schon 30-40 Km Runden gedreht.....ist alles eine Frage des Willens


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2011)

at gobo

touren fahren geht auf jeden fall  bin früher mit 150er marzocchi und orig. dämpfer  gefahren, wenn vorne ein entsprechendes kettenblett montiert ist.

ich bin damit sogar eine 80km tour gefahren mit EINEM 42er kettenblatt!!!


----------



## rfr02 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem RM7 auch schon eine Tour gefahren!
Ist aber schon recht hart! 
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich nicht am Bike!


----------



## gobo (22. Mai 2011)

besten dank erstmal.
wie werden den die rm6 gehandelt(frame only!!)?
worauf muß/sollte ich beim kauf achten,schwachstellen??

besten dank


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2011)

an der schwinge vorne (also wo umlenkhebel befestigt wird) und eben am rahmen oben (dämpfer) soweit ich weiß haben die 2001er weniger probleme gehabt als die 2000er?!

ich schätze mal gute gebrauchte werden fuer 300-350euro weggehen!?

lg chris


----------



## gobo (23. Mai 2011)

ok besten dank


----------



## MrFaker (27. Mai 2011)

ich hatte mir schon überlegt meinen dir anzubieten, bringe ich aber nicht uebers herz


----------



## gobo (28. Mai 2011)

jaja das kenn ich,lach.
hab hier noch ein rmx canuck,ich würds nie abgeben!!


----------



## rfr02 (28. Mai 2011)

Ja genau das kenne ich!
Ich hab mir ein BigHit gekauf nur um das RM7 zu schonen!
Würde das Rocky auch nit mehr hergeben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (28. Mai 2011)

ok dann muss ich in keiner hinsicht ein schlechtes gewissen haben 

welche kettenführung passt eiegentlich am besten, möchte eine neue.


----------



## rfr02 (28. Mai 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ok dann muss ich in keiner hinsicht ein schlechtes gewissen haben
> 
> welche kettenführung passt eiegentlich am besten, möchte eine neue.



Schlechtes Gewissen braucht man keins haben! 
Ich hab bei mir eine RaceFace Diabolus drauf! Hatte die für 30! Euro neu bekommen!!!
Funktioniert top, die Einstellung war aber etwas tricky! Ist übers innenlager geklemmt.


----------



## seppel81 (24. Juni 2011)

Es passen eigentlich fast alle 
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch ne truvativ boxguide ist zwar nicht die schönste aber funktioniert immer 
Jetzt hab ich die neue sixpack jakuzza und auch die passt und ist nichtmal teuer


----------



## rfr02 (24. Juni 2011)

Suche immer noch eine RM7 Schwinge!


----------



## derschotte (24. Juni 2011)

ich auch ^^ zahl auch mehr


----------



## rfr02 (25. Juni 2011)

derschotte schrieb:


> ich auch ^^ zahl auch mehr



Ob wir je eine finden???
OK, die erste bekommst du(für viel mehr Geld)!
Ich nehm dann die zweite( günstiger und besser erhalten!
Falls es überhaupt noch welche gibt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (25. Juni 2011)

naja,
war schon kurz davor in ebay einen Rahmen zu ersteigern. aber 300 nur für eine gebrauchte Schwinge ist mir dann einfach zu viel.


----------



## rfr02 (25. Juni 2011)

Ja genau sehe ich auch so!


----------



## seppel81 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr wirklich keine findet setzt euch doch mal mit Nikolai in Verbindung und fragt mal ob die euch ne neue bauen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Juni 2011)

Bei Nicolai wird er aber ein wenig mehr als 300.- Euronen kosten.


----------



## seppel81 (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr aber dafür stabiler und für die ewigkeit


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juni 2011)

Momentan gibts wieder eine ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772995432&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1123


----------



## derschotte (27. Juni 2011)

jetzt weiss es jeder... wobei der Zustand schon heftig aussieht


----------



## MrFaker (28. Juni 2011)

...wird die kette eben bisschen gearbeitet haben


----------



## qwwq20091 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo will meine verkaufen ! Aber was kann ich für bekommen????


----------



## seppel81 (28. Juni 2011)

So ein schönes WS willst du weggeben warum das denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (28. Juni 2011)

ja ?? weiss auch nicht!! will was neues aufbauen!!


----------



## seppel81 (28. Juni 2011)

Na dann häng es dir doch an die Wand


----------



## qwwq20091 (28. Juni 2011)

Seppel81 Gute Idee! wand halterung besorge morgen!


----------



## derschotte (2. Juli 2011)

jemand von hier bei der Schwinge zugeschlagen? Ist ja letztlich zu einem sportlichen Preis weggegangen.


----------



## rfr02 (2. Juli 2011)

Nicht in dem Zustand und schon garnit für den Preis!


----------



## derschotte (2. Juli 2011)

ja, das war auch mein Gedanke. aber mit meinem Limit um die 60-70 bin ich arg daneben gelegen.


----------



## rfr02 (2. Juli 2011)

Tja mehr hätte ich auch nit ausgegeben!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Juli 2011)

Wunder mich gar nicht der Preis dachte die geht noch höher. Kultteil eben!


----------



## dirtpaw (13. Juli 2011)

wer Interesse an einem neuen RM6 Rahmen hatt, soll doch bitte mal in den bikemarkt schauen.....
happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (18. Juli 2011)

dirtpaw wo hast denn die ausgegraben?


----------



## westender (30. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## dirtpaw (5. August 2011)

habs jetzt erst gelesen: steht bei mir so rum und will nicht immer drüber stolpern.....


----------



## seppel81 (10. August 2011)

Hi liebe RM Gemeinde 
Ich versuche schon seit langem den lenkwinkel bei meinem RM7 flacher zu bekommen 
Bis jetzt aber vergeblich
Jetzt ist mir die Idee gekommen einfach das Fahrwerk hinten abzusenken und somit den lenkwinkel um ca. 1-1.5 grad flacher zumachen 
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit solchen Experimenten und wenn ja hoffe ich doch gute


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2011)

Ich hatte aus demselben Grund damals ein *24er Hinterrad *verbaut gehabt:





...und gelaufen ist es prima damit:


----------



## gobo (10. August 2011)

welches rennen zeigt das foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel81 (10. August 2011)

Sehr geil
Einfach aber super Idee
Nee ich lass mir grad denn Knochen neu Fräsen (10 mm kürzer)


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> welches rennen zeigt das foto?



Ilmenau `02 ... lang ist´s her


----------



## neu (10. August 2011)

so hallo hätte hier jemand interesse an:

1 rm 6 rahmen in rot mit umbau auf rm7 also die links nachfräsen lassen, die kurzenunlenkhebel für 165 mm dämpfer sind auch dabei. dazu habe ich eine  zweite schwinge sowie die umwerfer adapter. dazu bekommt ihr noch ein neues hauptlager mit welle und und 4 von den main pivots. im meinem angebot ist dazu der vanilla rc dämpfer enthalten. zum preis macht mir angebote gerne schicke ich euch bilder


----------



## rfr02 (11. August 2011)

Ich würde auch nur die Schwinge nehmen!


----------



## rfr02 (27. August 2011)

Ich werde mein Rocky RM7 verkaufen!
Komplett oder in Teilen!
Werde morgen mal ne Teileliste machen.
Bilder gibts auf Anfrage.
Wer jemanden kennt einfach bei mir melden!

Warum verkauf ich das?
Brauch das nit, steht nur rum!


----------



## Maddes_W (28. August 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Freeride-DH-Rahmen-Rocky-Mountain-RM7-Wade-Simmons-/180713657550?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a135f94ce#ht_500wt_1355

autsch!


----------



## rfr02 (28. August 2011)

Tja, so kanns gehn.
Ich muss ja nit verkaufen!


----------



## Maddes_W (28. August 2011)

Haha, achso 

Meld dich doch mal per PN was du den tatsächlich haben magst.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## rfr02 (29. August 2011)

So habs getan, Bike steht nun im Bikemarkt.
Guggst du hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=410671


----------



## neu (31. August 2011)

zu verkaufen:

-rm 6 rot grösse m
- mit nachgefrästen rm 7 links
-die kurzen links sind auch dabei
-2 te schwinge mit dabei
- fox vanilla rc dämpfer
-neues hauptlager mit neuer achse


preis 450 euro 

wenn jemand interesse hat schicke ich gerne bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (31. August 2011)

Hätte Interesse an der Schwinge? Verkaufst die auch einzeln?


----------



## neu (31. August 2011)

hmm würde es ehrlich gesagt lieber so als set verkaufen. dann hättest du 2 schwingen ;-)


----------



## derschotte (1. September 2011)

das schon. aber du wirst in Summe sicher mehr bekommen wenn du die 2t Schwinge extra verkaufst.


----------



## ArneBanarne (20. September 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und fahre auch ein RM6.
Ich möchte gerne einen Van RC Dämpfer bei mir einbauen.
Was muss ich am Bike ändern und wie groß darf der Dämpfer höchstens sein?
Ps ich wiege 70kg.Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Danke schon mal im voraus
lg Arne


----------



## pupswedel (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hab auchn RM6 und überlege gerade auf RM7 umzubauen.. hatt jemand noch nen Vanilla RC in 190mm und/ oder die RM7 Umlenkhebel?

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (27. September 2011)

Sers,
Ich habe noch zwei Sätze original RM 7 Kipphebel! einen Gebrtauchten Satz und einen neuen OVP. Ich brauche nur einen Satz. Welche willst du denn lieber haben?


----------



## seppel81 (27. September 2011)

Hey Leute ich muss mich leider von meinem restaurierten rm7 WS Rahmen von 03 trennen ich möchte es wirklich gern in gute Hände geben 
Kennt einer von euch vielleicht jemanden der etwas damit anzufangen weiss


----------



## twixter86 (28. September 2011)

Hi zusammen! Ich suche auch die RM7-Umlenkhebel zur RM6-Aufrüstung.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?! 

By the way hätte ich die Schellen abzugeben, die man zur Umwerfermontage benötigt. Ich brauch sie nicht und hin und wieder hört man, dass die gesucht sind.

Ride on!


----------



## pupswedel (28. September 2011)

@Mr.Pornolicious

Hätte interesse an den Link Plates, hast ne PN!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (1. Oktober 2011)

der Letzte von drei neuen Rocky RM6 Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, inkl. RM7 Wippe. Bei Interesse bitte in den bikemarkt schauen, danke!
happy trails


----------



## Banshee-Driver (1. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand eine technische zeichnung von den rm7 links ? ich müßte mir welche machen lassen da ich einen rm6 bekomme


----------



## pupswedel (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey

Steh gerade vor dem selben Problem! Hab zwar ne Zeichnung von aus nem Hollandischen Forum,hab aber keine Ahnung ob die Richtig ist, kann das evt Jemand mal nachmessen?






Bin gerade dabei das Übersetzungsverhältnis auzurechnen,das schaut auf jeden Fall ein wenig merkwürdig aus, wenn ich denn alles richtig gemacht habe.

Würde auf jeden fall Helfen, wenn jemand mal die Links nachmesen würde.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Oktober 2011)

kannst du mir dann auch die zeichnung schicken wenn sie stimmt ?


----------



## derschotte (3. Oktober 2011)

mitte-mitte im eingebauten Zustand gemessen [mm]:

mittleres Loch - oben: ca. 71,5
mittleres Loch - links: ca. 54,5

Schaut von den Maßen die ich erkennen kann plausibel aus,wobei dein Link falsch herum auf der Zeichnung liegt??
Kannst du mal den Link zu der Zeichung schicken? Würde sie dann zu den anderen Zeichungen in die Gallery hochladen.


----------



## pupswedel (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Kanna auch sein,dass der Link oben einfach von der anderen Seite ist, dann ist der Spiegelverkehrt.
Hab noch ne Zeichnung ( selbstgemacht) auf der man alles erkennt als pdf. Kann die gerne rumschicken! 

Hier ist das Bild nochmal in größer:

http://www.supermotors.net/registry/media/888516_1

Wie hast du die Maße gemessen, derschotte?

Die Direkte Verbindung zu den Löchern? Könntest du noch weitere Maße nachmessen?

Gruß
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (3. Oktober 2011)

schick das ganze bitte mal an [email protected]

Gemessen hab ich wie bei Bohrlöchern üblich von Lochmitte bis Lochmitte. Weitere Maße kann ich gern messen.


----------



## aa1328 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich ergänze dieses Forum mit dem RM6 von einem Freund von mir. Heute aufgebaut! Er wollte es nicht hier reinstellen, also tue ich es. Dafür sind Freunde da!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/990757






Teile:

Spank Lenker
Veltec/Rodi Laufräder
180er Domain 318
Fox Vanilla R
XTR Schaltwerk und Schalthebel
Avid Elixir R Bremsen
Schwalbe Fat Albert
Profile Kurbeln
E.Thirteen Kettenführung
Odyssey Pedale

Farben: Ausschliesslich rot, weiss, schwarz


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Oktober 2011)

was wiegt das ?


----------



## aa1328 (4. Oktober 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> was wiegt das ?




Haben es nicht gewogen! Schätzungsweise 17 kg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. Oktober 2011)

ich bekomme auch ein rm6 und wollt mal so wissen wie die gewichte sind im durchschnitt , wass wiegt ein rm6 frame ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Oktober 2011)

Mein Projekt für 2012 




















Zustand ist wirklich nicht mehr der beste , aber bei dem preis schaue ich mal drüber weg , wo ich jetzt auf der suche bin ist
-Jemand der mir das dekor herstellen kann
-RM7 links für 180mm federweg
-Evtl ne original Rocky Mountain RM 6 anleitung


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie mickrig der Dämpfer im RM6 aussieht und auch ist.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Oktober 2011)

auf jedenfall , baumarkt größe


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Oktober 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie mickrig der Dämpfer im RM6 aussieht und auch ist.



Und vor allem das brutale Übersetzungsverhältnis


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2011)

steht im übrigen zum verkauf(siehe meine bikemarkt anzeigen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. Oktober 2011)

@banshee-driver
Ich kann eine Ersatzteilliste vom 01.08.2005 anbieten wo ein paar Teile fürs RM7/6 drauf sind ...
So kostete damals z.B. der "Trust Link Kit" schlappe 60 Euro, der DogBone 120 und der Lagerkit 230!
Von daher: Drum prüfe wer sich binde. Von "ewig binde" reden wir ja schon lange nicht mehr

und noch was zum Thema "Dämpferhärten und Federspezifikationen 2" für 2003 und 2002 und älter


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Mein Projekt für 2012
> 
> Zustand ist wirklich nicht mehr der beste , aber bei dem preis schaue ich mal drüber weg , wo ich jetzt auf der suche bin ist
> -Jemand der mir das dekor herstellen kann
> ...



du hast da im übrigen eine RM7 schwinge dran(war einen guten zentimeter höher als die vom RM6).


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Oktober 2011)

ja echt evil ?  die kam mir auch schon so groß vor weil ich immer hörte die rm7 schwinge wäre höher ... dann brauche ich nur noch die links


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Oktober 2011)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> @banshee-driver
> Ich kann eine Ersatzteilliste vom 01.08.2005 anbieten wo ein paar Teile fürs RM7/6 drauf sind ...
> So kostete damals z.B. der "Trust Link Kit" schlappe 60 Euro, der DogBone 120 und der Lagerkit 230!
> Von daher: Drum prüfe wer sich binde. Von "ewig binde" reden wir ja schon lange nicht mehr
> ...



Nehm alles was du hast


----------



## evil_rider (12. Oktober 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> ja echt evil ?  die kam mir auch schon so groß vor weil ich immer hörte die rm7 schwinge wäre höher ... dann brauche ich nur noch die links



ja, kann allerdings ein, das es evtl. auch baujahrbedingt änderungen gab(musst dazu mal hier fragen), zumindest waren die ersten RM6 schwingen deutlich flacher.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Oktober 2011)

ja sehe ich ja an deinem ..... Dekor ist auch schon fertig , geht demnächst zum pulvern ... und dann heißt es teile sammeln


----------



## evil_rider (12. Oktober 2011)

die kerben im alu würde ich mit lötzinn auffüllen und verschleifen... nur als kleiner tipp vorm pulvern lassen!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Oktober 2011)

ja das muß auf jedenfall sein ........


----------



## twixter86 (13. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Geschwisterliebe... bzw. altes (Rahmenbruch am Switch) und neues Projekt.

Für´s RM6 ist geplant:
Sun Single Track mit Wicked Will (weiß)
Magura Louise (schwarz oder weiß)
Acros Steuersatz (Vanderham Editon)
Race Face Prodigy DH Kurbel mit KeFü
Sram X0 (Rot)
Rock Shox Totem oder 66 (weiß)
DMR V8 (Weiß)
Race Face Atlas (schwarz)
Truvativ Husselfelt (weiß)
Sixpack Sattel (weiß)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. Oktober 2011)

wo ist das switch gerissen?


----------



## twixter86 (13. Oktober 2011)

An der Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen... beidseitig und mehrfach.
Weiß, dass man das theoretisch schweißen kann, aber der Rahmen ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt und hat sich seine Rente an der Wand irgendwie verdient!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Oktober 2011)

pupswedel schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Steh gerade vor dem selben Problem! Hab zwar ne Zeichnung von aus nem Hollandischen Forum,hab aber keine Ahnung ob die Richtig ist, kann das evt Jemand mal nachmessen?
> 
> ...



ist es auszurechnen welche maße es haben müßte für einen 216er dämpfer ?


----------



## pupswedel (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

hab das im Grunde nich ausgrechnet durch eine Formel, da der Hinterbau ein sehr komplexes kinematisches System ist.

Hab mir vielmehr ein 3D Modell gezeichnet, welches von den Abmaßen und Bewegungen dem des RM6 und des RM7 entspricht.

Bin dann hingegangen und hab die Schwinge immer in 10mm Schritten einfedern lassen und dann den Dämpferweg gemessen.Über diese Inkremente habe ich dann die Übersetzung ausgerechnet. Das hab ich einmal mit den RM7 links gemacht, um das Progressionsverhalten der Übersetzung zu bestimmen.

Bei einem Dämpfer mit 190mm EBL und einem Hub von 50mm bin ich dann zu einem progressiven Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3,8 bis 2,8 gekommen. Dies scheint auch relativ linear in diesem Bereich anzusteigen.
Interessanterweise hat der Hinterbau so nur einen Hub von 160mm! 
Oder ist der Dämpferhub doch etwas größer, als bei dem Dämpfer angegeben?


Bei meinem 200er Dämpfer hab ich einfach verschiedene Positionen auf einem verlängerten Linkplate probiert, undzwar so dass die Ruhelage der Schwinge genau so ist wie beim RM6/7. 

Eine Position zeigte ein ähnliches Verhalten wer der des RM7, nähmlich ein Verhältnis von 3,7 - 2,6. Zudem bei einem Federweg von 172mm.

Denke das sollte in der Praxis auf funktionieren, feintuning geht ja immer noch über die Dämpferfeder.


Aber jetzt sind die Linkplates doch schon ein ganzes Stück größer geworden, obwohl der Dämpfer nur 10mm länger ist... Daher wird's bei einem noch viel längeren wirklich schwierig, denke ich ..

Kann gerne mal Fotos von den Dimensionen des selbst entworfenen Links posten!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Oktober 2011)

ja bitte mach mal


----------



## evil_rider (19. Oktober 2011)

das RM7 fängt bei 3.95 an, und geht linear auf 2.68....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pupswedel (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann sind meine Berechnungen ja schon recht genau ;-)

Fotos liefer ich nach..

Gruß

Felix


----------



## twixter86 (26. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Breitreifengemeinde!

Hab´ mein RM6 jetzt auf RM7 umgerüstet und mal vormontiert.

*Ist das normal, dass der Reifen (Wicked Will auf 26" Single Track) soo extrem nah am Dogbone vorbeiläuft?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 24" Hinterrad (Geometrie, Fahrverhalten, Federweg). Montiert wird entweder ne 66, Totem oder Shiver DC (wenn ich noch irgendwie eine krieg).


----------



## -edel- (30. Oktober 2011)

moin zusammen, 

meinst du mit dogbone die umlenkungen vom dämpfer? wenn ja kann ich dir nur sagen das eine muddy mary in 2,5 schleift, wird bei manch anderen reifen bestimmt auch der fall sein.

habe noch eine für mich wichtige frage an alle! 

ich bin mir nicht sicher welche rahmengröße ich habe, kann mir jemand zb. oberrohrlänge oder andere maße sagen sagen? 

hänge auch gleich nochmal ein foto für die gallerie mit an.
hier sind so geile rm 6-7-9 einfach hammer!!!


----------



## MrFaker (31. Oktober 2011)

vom bild her würde ich bei dir auf ein 18er tippen. für 16,5 sieht es m.m zu groß aus.


----------



## gazza-loddi (18. November 2011)

moin männer.

jeder muss fehler machen uns daraus lernen.

ich hab mir nen 2002 7er fr zugelegt...."_konfetti-regen bitte_" 

lager haben spiel- wie gewohnt und gelesen- und ich habe entsprechende 1620er bestellt.wie ich verstanden habe und dem www entnehme(danke der schotte)hat das hauptlager eine "hülse" und in der hülse stecke re li je ein o.g  lager.   soweit ok....

ich krieg die ******** DA NICH RAUS....

ich halte nix von groben prügelattacken und so bin ich eher zärtlich zum bock...was der hobel scheinbar schon erlebt hat hat er nich noch grobe zuwendung verdient.
erzählt mal was über diese "hülse".hat die eine mittelteil der an dem die lager anliegen oder stecke da 3 stck drin?alles kann man auf den bildern bzw explosionsz nicht erkennen....bevor ich das ding an die wand schmeisse.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. November 2011)

gut ,-      danke "kistenbiker" !"
ich machs mir selbst ,geb ihn zu ner entspr firma-dann gibts keinen stress.

hat wer infos ob man (oder was man) für die schwarzen "alukappen führungen" (wie auch immer die dinger heissen)an der unteren hauptlagerung gegen ein standart LAGER ersetzen kann?
ihr habt jede menge bilder über eine schraube mit unterlegscheiben die das Schingen-"lager" verdecken und es stabiler sein soll.
ich tue das was man tuen kann um den bock stabil zu kriegen*grrmpf*


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. November 2011)

danke.
das gibt mir ein gutes gefühl....
lasst ma ich rede gerne mit der tapete


----------



## Banshee-Driver (30. November 2011)

Moin Moin liebe Fan gemeinde ... ich brauche hier mal rat von den experten , viele werden es im Foto album gesehen haben , dennoch noch mal hier genauer

Ich habe im Bike markt gebraucht ein "HEILES " Rm6 gekauft .... beim genauen untersuchen stellte sich jedoch ein haarriss herraus , thema ist jetzt hier bitte nich um rückgabe anzeige oder ähnliches , sondern es geht darum das ich vorhatte den rahmen zu pulvern bevor ich den schaden sah , nun wollte ich den rat der  Rm6/RM7 kenner wissen  , ich wie weit ein aufbau noch sinn macht , wie gefährlich der riss an der stelle ist und ob es sinn macht ihn noch auf zu bauen , da ich schon teile für den rahmen hier habe , also bitte ich um hilfe


----------



## twixter86 (30. November 2011)

Hi Banshee-Driver!
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem an meinem RM Switch in der Dämpferaufnahme. Hab den Rahmen an die Wand gehängt, weil ich mir nicht bei jedem Drop Gedanken machen wollte, ob er das jetzt aushält oder nicht...
In dem Zustand würde ich ihn persönlich nicht fahren, weiß aber,  dass es Schweißer gibt, die dir sowas verstärken können. Die Jungs von Zonenschein haben z.B. Erfahrung im Schweißen/Verstärken dieser Stelle.


----------



## killa187 (4. Dezember 2011)

hallo,
hab nur mal ne kurze Frage zum RM6 Rahmen und hier scheinen sich ja die Experten zu treffen.
Kumpel hat noch das Vorderteil ohne Schwinge in schwarz/silber mit gelber Schrift rumliegen. Was isn sowas noch wert ? Wen sich das lohnt schwatz ich ihm das Ding ab ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Dezember 2011)

twixter86 schrieb:


> Hi Banshee-Driver!
> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem an meinem RM Switch in der Dämpferaufnahme. Hab den Rahmen an die Wand gehängt, weil ich mir nicht bei jedem Drop Gedanken machen wollte, ob er das jetzt aushält oder nicht...
> In dem Zustand würde ich ihn persönlich nicht fahren, weiß aber,  dass es Schweißer gibt, die dir sowas verstärken können. Die Jungs von Zonenschein haben z.B. Erfahrung im Schweißen/Verstärken dieser Stelle.



meiner wurde bei votum geschweisst


----------



## Banshee-Driver (6. Dezember 2011)

mach es im januar bei zonenschein


----------



## seppel81 (7. Dezember 2011)

Nikolai macht auch richtig gute Arbeit


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Dezember 2011)

schweine laden !!!! hab bei nikolai angefragt , die waren so arrogant gleich nein zu sagen bevor ich überhaupt genau sagen konnte was wo wann usw


----------



## seppel81 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab damals eine Anfrage gestellt und die Jungs von Nikolai waren sehr freundlich 
Man muss dazu sagen ich persönlich da und hab es vor Ort abgesprochen
Mein Rahmen wurde dann entlackt und geschweißt 
Super Arbeit zum fairen Preis


----------



## Banshee-Driver (8. Dezember 2011)

zonenschein macht es für 120,- + versand , mit ein grund warum ich da gefragt habe war die tatsache das die schon öffters RM6 bekommen haben und ihn verstärken ... der riss wird ausgefräßt , geschweißt und anschließend die problem stelle verstärkt ... anschließend geht er zum meister zum pulvern in den farben des rmx canuck


----------



## twixter86 (9. Dezember 2011)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> zonenschein macht es für 120,- + versand , mit ein grund warum ich da gefragt habe war die tatsache das die schon öffters RM6 bekommen haben und ihn verstärken ... der riss wird ausgefräßt , geschweißt und anschließend die problem stelle verstärkt ... anschließend geht er zum meister zum pulvern in den farben des rmx canuck



Wird der auch bei Zonenschein gepulvert? Ist das in dem Preis inklusive??? 
Das wär ja der Burner..:!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2011)

twixter86 schrieb:


> Wird der auch bei Zonenschein gepulvert? Ist das in dem Preis inklusive???
> Das wär ja der Burner..:!


Würdest du das nicht ein bischen unrealistisch ? Nein er wird hier im Forum gepulvert


----------



## twixter86 (9. Dezember 2011)

Deshalb die "???" in meinem Beitrag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2011)

Würdest du das nicht ein bischen unrealistisch finden ? Nein er wird hier im Forum gepulvert


----------



## seppel81 (9. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand noch einen geschweißten rm7 Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz, sattelstütze und Klemme, und tretlager sucht meiner liegt nur noch ungenutzt im keller


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2011)

könnte die rm7 links gebrauchen


----------



## seppel81 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja die wollen alle 
Ich Reiß aber keinen komplett neu aufgebauten rm7 ws auseinander


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2011)

soll kosten ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2011)

pm bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Dezember 2011)

gibts schon nen preis ,oder is rätselraten?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Dezember 2011)

UNbezahlbar


----------



## seppel81 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das es für ein Rahmenset ein guter Preis war 
Ich hab den Rahmen Schweißen, pulvern und neu dekorieren lassen für richtig viel Geld 
Es sind neue Lager vom rmx drinn und neue Lager für den knochen gibts auch noch dazu
Und noch viele anbauteile
Aber einige wollen alles geschenkt haben


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Dezember 2011)

600 ,- für einen alten rahmen der gerne reißt kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten


----------



## seppel81 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt er war bei Nikolai 
Wurde komplett entlackt , die dampferaufnahme wurde verstärkt und alle alten Schweißnähte wurden kontroliert und nachgeschweisst
Glaub mir der reißt so schnell nicht mehr


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Dezember 2011)

und was heißt bei dir rahmenset ?


----------



## rfr02 (18. Dezember 2011)

Da find ich das Angebot von Banshee-Driver gar nit schlecht!
Da bin ich echt am überlegen


----------



## seppel81 (18. Dezember 2011)

Rahmenset heißt 
Tretlager mit Kurbel
Chris King Steuersatz
Sattelstuetze mit Klemme


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Dezember 2011)

GUck bei mir war nur die rede vom rahmen


----------



## rfr02 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hä?? Verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch??
In deiner Bikemarktanzeige steht doch Rahmen, Gabel, Bremse usw.
Ist das nun als Set anzusehen oder nicht???

Oder ist das nur ein Battle zwischen euch zwei, wer den künstigeren Rahmen anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Dezember 2011)

meine anzeige ist ein set .... seppel hatte mir seinen rahmen angeboten


----------



## rfr02 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ah OK jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden!
Aber bei deinem Set bin ich echt am überlegen!
Hab aber erst vor ein paar Monaten die Teile von meinem RM7 verkauft!
Den Rahmen hab ich aber noch.
Da würde die Gabel recht gut reinpassen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Dezember 2011)

gibt alles nur im set ! keine einzelverkäufe ......
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160701518593?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1076


----------



## gazza-loddi (18. Dezember 2011)

denke einigen ist 200 schon die gabel wert.und der rest ist ne menge arbeit am rahmen aber fürn bastler n klacks mit entlacken lager blabla.aber die meisten würden ihn wohl auf original zurückdrehen ohne rm7 schwinge etc.
und die bremse komt quasi obendrauf.

hab trotzdem kein geld dafür und meine eigene 7er baustelle frisst unendlich geld


----------



## Cuberius (20. Dezember 2011)

@Banshee-Driver:
Hab bei deiner Auktion gesehen, dass custom angefertigte Rahmenaufkleber hast. Woher hast du die Schriftart? Suche danach schon seit Wochen.


----------



## Frank-iiee (26. Dezember 2011)

Servus zusammen!!

Habe mal ne Frage: Habe mir nen RM/ Fr Rahmen gekauft.
Etz wollte ich fragen wo ich den Adapter für die hintere Bremse bekomm bzw ob jemand ne Artikel Nummer oder Bezugsquelle weiss??! Der Rahem hat ja ne IS2000 Aufnahmen und ich brauch Postmount.
Hab ne Hayes Nine Bremse mit 200mm Scheibe.

Wär klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!

LG Franky


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. Dezember 2011)

hab ich rum fliegen bei mir


----------



## Frank-iiee (26. Dezember 2011)

Servus!!

Dann bist du ab sofort mein bester Freund    Kannste mir maln Foto schicken von dem Ding??  [email protected]s du des Teil her oder brauchst du des selber?

LG Franky


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Januar 2012)

Jo, ich missbrauche den Thread auch mal in eigener Sache:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/460728/cat/42/date/1271083222

Preis ist VHB, da geht noch einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (11. Januar 2012)

Liebe Freunde des Alt-Eisens,

vor mehr als 4 Jahren wurde dieser Thread eröffnet. Inzwischen haben 71.852 Besucher gestöbert und über 900 Beiträge wurden gesammelt (unter anderem Fräsanleitungen für Wippen, Detailzeichnungen und ähnliche Schätze). All denen, die Zweifeln und Hadern kann ich nur viel Kraft und Ausdauer wünschen! Durch Euren Beitrag, erhaltet Ihr Bikegeschichte am Leben. Die RM7er und RM6er sind inzwischen vom Aussterben bedrohte Dinosaurier in einer von  einem E-Motor angetriebenen Kohlfaserwelt


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Januar 2012)

das ist ja gutz und schön....ich freue mich so etwas zu besiten ,....aber solll der lagertausch jetzt jährlich werden- je älter der bock.....?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2012)

ICH WERDE die Finger lassen vom Rm6 Rm7 .... RAhmen mit riss gekauft .... hoffe der nachfolger ist stabiler


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Januar 2012)

das ist *der* freakrahmen gewesen schlechthin,jeder wollt damals son ding haben ,logisch das die alle gerockt sind bis zum geht nich mehr,jeder kenn die werbebilder, n scream is nix anderes.
"kanz ma sehn wie DUMM wir sind",meiner sieht nich besser aus.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Januar 2012)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> das ist *der* freakrahmen gewesen schlechthin,jeder wollt damals son ding haben ,logisch das die alle gerockt sind bis zum geht nich mehr,jeder kenn die werbebilder, n scream is nix anderes.
> "kanz ma sehn wie DUMM wir sind",meiner sieht nich besser aus.



Da geb ich Dir recht. 3 x darfst raten wer ein Scream V2 hat und den Vorgänger hatte?


----------



## gazza-loddi (13. Januar 2012)

eigendlich mach ich mir nix aus marken rahmen,hatte nen ram fr univega und ne drag diesel,das ging auch ganz gut,aber men kommt durch zufall doch immer an andere bike die man nie haben wollte aber es juckt einen in den fingern.
meinem Yeti asx heul ich immernoch hinterher.
der rm7 hällt hoffentlich das was alle vom sensiblen hinterbau versprechen...statt nur lager zu schrotten.aber für die 3x bikepark im jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2012)

an meinem RM6 ist nach über 11 jahren kein riss zu finden, ich habe es auch ordentlich rangenommen. wahrscheinlich sind fahrtechnik und 60-65kg körpergewicht gut um rahmen nicht zu schrotten?

das waren noch zeiten, erst 2 wochen von rocky mountain das testbike fahren dürfen (war zuvor bei tour zum test, dementsprechend gut geritten) und danach durfte ich ran ) 

bild vom testbike und meiner orig. rechnung, ob ich wohl eine der ersten rahmennummern habe, die es gab? ))


----------



## gazza-loddi (15. Januar 2012)

cool.
die forke hatte ich als doppelbrücke(super t 01).war meine erste MZ und seither hab ich nichts anderes fahren wollen.
fahrtechnik is durch keinen federweg zu ersetzen


----------



## twixter86 (21. Januar 2012)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des Alt-Eisens,
> 
> vor mehr als 4 Jahren wurde dieser Thread eröffnet. Inzwischen haben 71.852 Besucher gestöbert und über 900 Beiträge wurden gesammelt (unter anderem Fräsanleitungen für Wippen, Detailzeichnungen und ähnliche Schätze). All denen, die Zweifeln und Hadern kann ich nur viel Kraft und Ausdauer wünschen! Durch Euren Beitrag, erhaltet Ihr Bikegeschichte am Leben. Die RM7er und RM6er sind inzwischen vom Aussterben bedrohte Dinosaurier in einer von  einem E-Motor angetriebenen Kohlfaserwelt



Hier meine Initiative gegen das Dinosaurier-Aussterben.
Wird in den kommenden Tagen aufgebaut! Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität.


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Januar 2012)

bin auch endlich fertig.
siehe gallery


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Januar 2012)

moin nochma,issn ewig altes thema und warscheinlich ist der bock mit ner super t (185 von o6) schon x-millionen-mal aufgebaut,aber ich hab das gefühl der bock "kippt"in die kurve ab einem gewissen lenkeinschlag....issas grundsätzlich beim rm 6/7 ?


----------



## Fizzen (29. Januar 2012)

Wollt euch nur mal mein Werk zeigen.
Vorher:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nach dem Pimpen:




Gruß


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Januar 2012)

hast selber lackiert oder "machen lassen"?
camouflage/tarn  is ja n bischen abgegriffen,aber schwer zu lackieren


----------



## Fizzen (29. Januar 2012)

Gelackt wurde von meinem besten Freund der ist auf dem Gebiet ein Könner, stimmt bin selber aber auch schon angegraut also ist des wurscht ;-)


----------



## gazza-loddi (29. Januar 2012)

...man fühlt sich erst alt wenn ma in w-berg im slopestyle steht....


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Februar 2012)

gut.danke das mit den technischen antworten funktioniert ja gut...
lasst ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fizzen (1. Februar 2012)

w-berg is mal n traum für mich da hin zu kommen
so wenig zeit da sind für mich 50 km nach osternohe schon viel,
hiern vid : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WGdSySU4Q8"]Osternohe 2011 with Go Pro Hero      - YouTube[/nomedia]
aber ich habs mir fest vorgenommen, bin aber mehr der Speed jumper, mit den kicks hab ichs nicht so ;-)


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Februar 2012)

cool.ne marzocchi....endlich mal keine boxxer


----------



## Fizzen (3. Februar 2012)

seit der ersten bomber z2 nur marzocchi, bin ich überzeugt davon und schwer hält lange ;-)


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. Februar 2012)

ich überlege ob ich das gute stück bike geschichte wieder veräusseren sollte....


----------



## neu (10. Februar 2012)

hello, hätte mal ne frage zu kettenführenugen die man bei einen rm 6 nehmen kann.
fahre bisher mit umwerfer und den 2 grössten kettenblättern einer lx garnitur. 
welche ketten fürhungen kann ich montieren, ohne andere kurbeln kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Februar 2012)

kenne nur KeFü die nicht schaltbar sind.musst aber meistens nen ring unterlegen...
mehr kann ich leider nich für dich tun..


----------



## twixter86 (12. Februar 2012)

Hey Ho.

Ich hatte an meinem Switch damals die Shaman-KeFü dran. Hat mit Race Face Prodigy DH (2 Kettenblätter) über Innenlagermontage funktioniert.
War immer zufrieden.

http://velo-discount.de/images/product_images/popup_images/2536_0.jpg


----------



## pupswedel (22. Februar 2012)

Hey Ho!

hier mal mein RM6, gerade fertig geworden. Die Links sind costum, somit passt ein 200er Dämpfer vernünftig rein ;-)!












Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, dann geht's ans Fahren und Abstimmen.. bin sehr aufs Fahrverhalten gespannt. Mehr Bilder folgen bald!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Grüner Hulk (22. Februar 2012)

Respekt. Allein die Hebel schauen schon richtig spitze aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pupswedel (22. Februar 2012)

Danke Danke! Hat ein guter Kumpel mir gefräst, war ein feiner Zug von dem

Gruß
Felix


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Februar 2012)

hat jemand an meinem  RM 7 interesse?
komplett wie oben zu sehen für 750 plus 
oder nur rahmen


----------



## MLK-LAW (31. März 2012)

So, nach Rücksprache und Unterstützung aus dem Forum meine Variante der rm7 Wippe. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das passt oder zu weit von der Realität entfernt ist.


----------



## pupswedel (3. April 2012)

Hast du meine Maße übernommen? 

Glaube das ist sonst aus dem Bauch heraus schwer zu beurteilen, wenn du andere Maße hast!


----------



## MLK-LAW (3. April 2012)

Ich hab deine Werte als Referenz herangezogen. Aber nachdem du ja 24" faehrst war ich mir mit einem 200er Daempfer und 26" nicht ganz sicher wegen der Abstaende. Hab aber nicht nur geschätzt sondern so weit mir möglich "durchkonstruiert" - nach dem Wochenende weiß ich's genau.


----------



## pupswedel (4. April 2012)

26er Hinterrad müsste zumindest in der Neutralstellung passen.

Bei mir ist mehr Luft von Link bis Reifen als von der Schwinge bis Reifen ( Da, wo der 26er ja auf jeden Fall reinpasst). Ergo sollte das so passen. Zu Sicherheit könntest du dir aber nochmal Probeteile aus Blech o.Ä machen und dann mal einen Dämpfer ohne Feder reinhängen und einfedern. 

Es könnte ja immer noch sein, dass sich aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Bewegungen der Link sich dem HR beim einfeder nähert...aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich aber sagen,das passt ;-)

Gruß
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArneBanarne (6. April 2012)

sauhübsches rad pupswedel....gibts davon auch größere Bilder?
achja....hab jetzt meine Risse Trixxxy verkauft und mir eine Magura Big Ego von nem Kumpel  gekauft.
Hat wer von euch die schonmal verbaut gehabt, bzw. Erfahrungen?


----------



## pupswedel (6. April 2012)

ArneBanarne schrieb:


> sauhübsches rad pupswedel....gibts davon auch größere Bilder?
> achja....hab jetzt meine Tisse Trixxxy verkauft und mir eine Magura Big Ego von nem Kumpel  gekauft.
> Hat wer von euch die schonmal verbaut gehabt, bzw. Erfahrungen?




Danke ;-) vernünftige Bilder werd ich nachreichen. Muss mal welche machen.. morgen geht's erstmal auf den ersten Ausritt mit dem Bock


----------



## Sw!tch (6. April 2012)

mach mal anständige Fotos von dem RM6


----------



## MLK-LAW (20. April 2012)

Meine RM7-Wippe im Selbstbau.


----------



## twixter86 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen!
Mein Aufbau ist schon seit Monaten fertig und ich komme einfach nicht zum Fahren. Daher steht das hübsche Stück jetzt ungefahren zum Verkauf. Alle Infos im Bikemarkt, wenn jemand Interesse hat.












Love the Ride!


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2012)

hi leute

welche dämpferlänge hat das rm6??190*57??hab da keinen plan.
kommt das gute stück auf 150mm fw???
wie sieht das mit schaltaugen aus bekommt man die noch??jaaa ich weiß fragen über fragen wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen weil ich evtl. eins bekomme
die hatten doch früher probleme mit der schwinge das diese immer riss.nun hab ich gelesen das dies auf das festschrauben des links zurück zu führen sei und man da auf das drehmoment achten sollte,stimmt das??

leutz besten dank für eure hilfe


----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juni 2012)

165mm, Schaltaugen gibts z.B. Hier: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pa16c786a86df5d32c67a37d4e158aa9b/s/Rocky-Mountain-Schaltauge.html


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2012)

165mm ebl oder federweg?

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juni 2012)

ebl, 150mm federweg


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2012)

würde den auch ein 190mm dämpfer passen mit 57mm hub??

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juni 2012)

nur wenn du einen SEHR steilen lenkwinkel haben willst.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juni 2012)

190/57 gibts nicht ... wenn,dann nur 190/50 und 200/50 sowie 200/57 

Du kannst 190/50 verbauen in Verbindung mit den 7" Links vom RM7 so wie ich es damals auch gemacht hatte.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4199545&postcount=5


----------



## gobo (12. Juni 2012)

ok besten dank,da bin ich schonmal ein ganzes stück weiter!
was würdet ihr da für ne gabel empfehlen??ich dachte an eine 66rc aus der ersten serie mit 170mm!?mmh nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Juni 2012)

Find ich gut  ... ich würde jedenfalls keine Doppelbrückengabel mehr verbauen.


----------



## rfr02 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich suche die Aufkleber auf der Schwinge.
Hat von euch noch jemand diese "ThrustLink" Aufkleber?
Oder kann mir einer sagen wo ich die her bekomme?
Hab im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Ach ja Bike ist ein RM7


----------



## seppel81 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich kenn da jemanden der macht solche sonderanfertigungen 
Das ist aber nicht ganz billig


----------



## rfr02 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hab noch einen RM7 WS Rahmen ohne diese Aufkleber.
Möchte den aber jetzt verkaufen. Ich denke mit Aufklebern wären die Chancen einfach besser.
Wenn die Aufkleber aber 30-40 Euro kosten macht das ja keinen Sinn!

Bilder vom Rahmen findet man unter "Youngtimer" Wertermittlung!


----------



## seppel81 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich frag mal nach


----------



## rfr02 (17. Januar 2013)

OK danke! Das wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel81 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich war grad bei meinem klebefix
Und er meint 25 inkl versandt


----------



## rfr02 (18. Januar 2013)

OK würde ich einen Satz nehmen?
Wie gehts nun weiter?
Soll ich dir mal ne PN schreiben?


----------



## neu (26. Januar 2013)

hallo ich werde die tage auch mein rocky mountain rm 6   mit rm7 umlelenkhebeln in rot schwarz zum verkauf anbieten.

mit dabei:

vanilla rc dämpfer 190 mm ebl
die kleinen  umlenkhebel für 165 mm ebl
eine 2. hinterbauschwinge 
ein satz hauplager inklusive achse
die main pivots 4 -5 stück habe ich noch
shimano lx kurbelgarnitur mit innenlager 
sattelstange 
umwerfer mit den adapter für die umwerfer montage


bilder werden die tage nachgeliefert, falls interesse besteht schreibt mir bitte eine pn 

MFG


----------



## neu (1. Februar 2013)

was meint ihr könnte man dafür noch verlangen???


----------



## rocky_rm7 (22. Juni 2013)

hallo wollte mal fragen wo man gute und günstige lager für das rocky mountain rm7 her bekommt?


----------



## rfr02 (22. Juni 2013)

Die genaue Bezeichnung der Lager steht drauf.

z.B. 6009RS

Dann kannst hier nach den Lagern suchen.

www.kugellager-express.de

Ich hatte dort welche gekauft. Auch für mein Specialized!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_rm7 (23. Juni 2013)

ok danke werd gleich mal schauen!!!


----------



## aa1328 (10. August 2013)

Hallo!  

Ich verkaufe ein RM6. Falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/213700-rocky-mountain-rm6-neuteile-top-zustand


----------



## Messerharry (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, was für ein Sattelstützenmaß hat denn nun das RM7?
26,8 oder?
Bei BA steht 27,2


----------



## RattleHead (28. Dezember 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/291161-rocky-mountain-rocky-mountin-flatline-pro-09-price-drop


----------



## Messerharry (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2014)

kann man mit dem teil touren???


----------



## Messerharry (23. Januar 2014)

leidensfähigkeit vorrausgesetzt, JA


----------



## Messerharry (28. Februar 2014)

Kassetten Frage:
Habe an meinem, nicht unbedingt zum Touren fahren geeigneten RM7, die Kassette von 11-34 auf 11-32 geändert und dabei festgestellt, daß es mit der 11-32er Kassette deutlich mehr wippt!
Die Trittfrequenz ist eigentlich nicht anderst, da ich nun im Vergleich alles einen Gang kleiner fahre.
Die 11-34er war mir eigentlich einen Tick zu kurz, nun kommt mir die 11-32er im Vergleich aber sehr lang vor.
Hat daß mit der stärkeren wipperei vielleicht auch schon mal jemand festgestellt?


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2014)

.


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2014)

Jetzt isses perfekt für mich





mit Deemax/Big Betty, Titanfeder und XTR Kassette hats nochmal gut an Gewicht verloren (16,8kg) 
Der Luftdämpfer war MIST!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derrainer (24. März 2014)

Hi,

ich geb mein RM7 ab.
Falls grad jemand auf der Suche nach einem ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/355314-rocky-mountain-rm7-motopitkan-alutech

Rainer


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. März 2014)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Jetzt isses perfekt für mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil. Ich werde bald ein 2002er RM9 aufbauen. Ich freu mich schon wie Harry


----------



## Giuliano.B (31. März 2014)

Heute kam aus den Philippinen mein Youndtimer-DH Projekt. Es wird so gut es geht aufgebaut wie es damals im Katalog war.


----------



## derrainer (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte noch einen getunten Dämpfer fürs RM7 abzugeben:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...illa-rc-190mm-incl-motopitkan-race-tuning-rm7

vG,
Rainer


----------



## gobo (17. Mai 2014)

uuuuii sehr geil!!!
aber wieso hat der keine iscg aufnahme??
da bin ich mal gespannt auf deinen aufbau.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Mai 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> uuuuii sehr geil!!!
> aber wieso hat der keine iscg aufnahme??
> da bin ich mal gespannt auf deinen aufbau.


Weil es ein alter Rahmen ist das ISCG hat es damals noch nicht gegeben. Da hat man die Kettenführung noch mit den Tretlager mitgeklemmt.


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Juni 2014)

ähem....nicht lachen ...ich will mein rm7 mit rm 6 hebeln umrüsten für WENIGER federweg....wer hat was liegen ? gruss gazza


----------



## gobo (6. Juni 2014)

wieso lachen??
aus reiner neugier warum baut man sowas um??


----------



## gazza-loddi (30. Juni 2014)

soll n tourer werden ....DA isser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Snooze (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eine Frage zu den Lagern, die beim RM 6 verwendet werden. Mit fehlt eine Hülse des Lagers am Knochen, wie auf den Bildern (mit rotem Pfeil markiert) zu sehen ist. Wisst ihr um welches Teil es sich dabei handelt, bzw. woher man sowas bekommt? 
Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Juli 2014)

hmm..nö....leider nein


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. August 2014)

hat wer bock auf meinen obern genannten tourer ?


----------



## MLK-LAW (20. August 2014)

RM7 Rahmen (M) bei Interesse abzugeben. War ursprünglich ein RM6 (Originalhebel hab ich natürlich noch). Rahmen is weiß gepulvert, könnt aber eine Runderneuerung vertragen. Keine Dellen, keine Risse.
Wie gesagt, nur bei echtem Interesse melden, der Rahmen sieht eig. ziemlich gut an der Werkstattwand aus.


----------



## MLK-LAW (20. August 2014)

Dr.Snooze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe eine Frage zu den Lagern, die beim RM 6 verwendet werden. Mit fehlt eine Hülse des Lagers am Knochen, wie auf den Bildern (mit rotem Pfeil markiert) zu sehen ist. Wisst ihr um welches Teil es sich dabei handelt, bzw. woher man sowas bekommt?
> Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


Ich hab mir das von einem Bekannten drehen lassen. Is eig. kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (21. August 2014)

hmmm...die gloreiche zeit der rm serie kommt wohl erst noch ....!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (23. November 2014)

falls jemand einen Hauptrahmen sucht ich hätte was NEUES völlig unverbautes im Angebot. Inc. Fox DHX 5.0 auch neu...


----------



## 0815volli (21. Januar 2015)

Was für einen Hauptrahmen hast du den im Angebot???


----------



## Fizzen (17. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub die beiden gehören zusammen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Februar 2015)

Sehr fein. Die alten RMs sind einfach geil. Immer schön welche zu sehen.


Mein RM9 sieht aktuell so aus. Muss ich auch endlich mal weitermachen.


----------



## gobo (20. Februar 2015)

was ist das für ein hinteres lr??29"?sieht sehr gross aus!


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Februar 2015)

Das sind 26" Doublewide. Täuscht scheinbar etwas


----------



## gobo (2. November 2015)

was meint ihr dazu,kann das teil für vb 500 euro haben inkl,vorderrad!?


----------



## 0815volli (2. November 2015)

also ich nehm das Teil wenn du nicht willst


----------



## gobo (2. November 2015)

na ich glaub das wird nix!!


----------



## gobo (4. November 2015)

so der winter kann kommen.ich hätte nicht gedacht das der rahmen in so einem guten zustand ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. November 2015)

da ja nicht soviel los ist hier hätte ich gern mal eure meinung zum aufbau!


----------



## Duc851 (5. November 2015)

So weit sehr stimmig. Ist das eine MZ 66 CR?


----------



## gobo (5. November 2015)

nein 55 ti.


----------



## Teaser (5. November 2015)

Nabend.
Mein Senf dazu: Ne 66, minimal. Finde die 55er ne Ecke zu lütt. Ansonsten Shiver.


----------



## gobo (5. November 2015)

will aber vorne keine 200mm haben!soll mehr ein trail/leichtes parkbike werden.ne shiver finde ich was zu fett in einem rm6,passt irgendwie net so.


----------



## Duc851 (5. November 2015)

Schwarze Standrohre statt silber wäre Mega an dem Bike. Die 55 kannste normalerweise noch mit ner Hülse um 10mm Federweg aufbohren.


----------



## 0815volli (5. November 2015)

Gefällt mir gut, kannst nur noch topen wenn der Lenker schwarz o. Silber wird


----------



## gobo (6. November 2015)

lenker in schwarz hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber da ich hier noch ein renthal kb habe muß ich da mal schauen!wollte erst noch den renthal vorbau drauf machen aber ich glaub das passt nicht so wirklich!?was fahrt ihr so für kurbellängen an euren?hab hier noch eine raceface north shore(isis)und bin da etwas hin und her diese zu montieren,ach mal sehen.


----------



## Duc851 (6. November 2015)

Bei der Tretlagerhähe kannst auch locker eine 175er Kurbel fahren. Da brauchst keine Kompromisse eingehen wegen Aufsetzen und die Kurbellänge fahren, die du gewohnt bist. Ne Shimano Hone würde gut passen find ich. Wenn mal eine im Bikemarkt oder der Bucht auftaucht sind die Preise auch meist OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (6. November 2015)

kurbel ist bestellt,170 descedant sollte gehen!preis/leistung stimmt auch was will man mehr?


----------



## 0815volli (7. November 2015)

Hier einmal ein Bild meiner Familie


----------



## gobo (8. November 2015)

zwei rm7?


----------



## 0815volli (8. November 2015)

Ja, eigentlich hab ich ein RM6 in Silber oder Grün gesucht!
Hat sich irgendwie ergeben, in dem RM7 Rahmen war ein Super Dämpfer zu einem super Preis eingebaut.


----------



## gobo (12. November 2015)

so mal ein update.einiges wird noch geändert!


----------



## Messerharry (25. Januar 2016)

...meins hat sich nochmal verändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (25. Januar 2016)

fährst du damit tour!?wegen der sattelstütze!


----------



## Messerharry (26. Januar 2016)

...manchmal, kostet aber Körner, den schweren Haufen den Berg hoch zu kurbeln


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2016)

wie schlägt er sich im bikepark??


----------



## Rad-ek (29. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir fälschlicherweise einen RM9 in M gekauft wo ich bei 1,84 einen 19" benötige. Der 17"er steht zum Verkauf bzw zum Tausch, falls einer hier das umgekehrte Problem hat... das Inserat ist in meinen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen zu finden...

Hat jemand zufällig einen Monster-Adapter für eine Gustav M und/oder eine Mono 6ti? Habe die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## Gullevich (5. April 2016)

Moin Leute ,
Vlt kann mir hier einer helfen , ich bin auf der Suche nach einem rm7 Rahmen , in Größe m!
Am liebsten die Wade simmons Edition !
Falls jemand was haben sollte , würd ich mich riesig über eine Nachricht freuen ! 
Danke und Grüße


----------



## gobo (5. April 2016)

hab einen rm6 in sehr gutem zustand abzugben mit rm7 links(ist schon umgebaut!).bei interesse pn.ein paar kleine sachen müssen noch gemacht werden z.b rahmen lager/dämpfer service.keine dellen,risse o.ä!


----------



## Rad-ek (10. April 2016)

Mir blutet das Herz, aber ich bin finanziell leider dazu gezwungen, mich von meinem Originalen RM7 DH in Neuzustand zu trennen.

Alle Infos gibt es hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/759986-rocky-mountain-rm7-dh-ur-wade-simmons-gr-l

der Preis ist auf jeden Fall verhandelbar.


----------



## 0815volli (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

mein RM7 Rahmen ist über dem Dämpfer gebrochen, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
Das einzige Kriterium das er erfüllen sollte ist 19,5".

mfg

Volli


----------



## dasJan (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab auch ne kleine Sammlung...
Alles mit H-Kennzeichen


----------



## dasJan (25. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand sowie wie ne Größentabelle der Rahmen?..also die einzelnen Zollgrössen und ihre Rohrlängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasJan (3. November 2016)

Toter Tread?


----------



## Messerharry (4. November 2016)

es tröppelt so vor sich hin, ist ja nicht mehr das aktuellste Modell


----------



## dasJan (8. November 2016)

...aber eines der kultigsten...


----------



## Fizzen (22. November 2016)

nun steht der Oldschool DH Bolide, auch gewichtstechnisch ;-)


----------



## dasJan (22. November 2016)

Schöner Aufbau...es gibt also noch Liebhaber..


----------



## rosty55 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine RM6 spezifische Frage.
Nämlich, wie kann ich die Lager aus der Dämpferumlenkung auspressen. Sieht fast so aus als wären dort drei Kugellager eingepresst sodas ich garnicht an die Innenseite der Lager komme um diese auszuschlagen?!?!?

MfG

Patick


----------



## rosty55 (5. Dezember 2016)

hat da keiner Erfahrungen mit dem auspressen der RM6 Lager???


----------



## dasJan (5. Dezember 2016)

Tschuldige...aber ich kann dir da nich helfen..hatte noch nicht das vergnügen..


----------



## Fizzen (7. Dezember 2016)

uzeig doch mal ein Foto des Lagers, mir ist keines bekannt das in einem Sackloch oder einer Bohrung mit Kragen ist ( Rahmen oder Knochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasJan (7. Dezember 2016)

..


----------



## Fizzen (10. Dezember 2016)

Ein Sackloch ist eine Bohrung mit Ende ;-)


----------



## 0815volli (12. Dezember 2016)

Also, du meinst am Rahmen
Das sind drei Lager 608
Eine Gewindestange M8 ( mit Mutter und Scheibe die nicht größer ist als das Lager ) durch, eine Nuss ich glaube, ( so das das Lager hinein passt ) 22 SW auf die andere Seite und dann eins nach dem anderen heraus ziehen.


----------



## rosty55 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja genau! Im Rahmen und in dem Knochen von der Dämpfungsumlenkung sind jeweils drei Lager hintereinander eingepresst! Ist leider schlecht zu erkennen, wollte Fotos machen aber da ist es auch schlecht zu sehen. Die Methode mit der Nuss werde ich mal probieren, es gibt aber auch solche Innenabzieher wie ich jetzt herausgefunden habe. Die Nuss ist aber billiger und schon vorhanden...
Wenn ich die Lager entfernt habe und neue einpresse, wäre es fürs nächste mal nicht besser wenn ich nur zwei einpresse? Links und Rechts, Mitte bleibt frei???

MfG


----------



## Fizzen (13. Dezember 2016)

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren das doch Nadellager die durchgängig im Sitz stecken. Oder irre ich mich jetzt  

Welche mitte möchtest denn frei lassen ? Das Heck eines RM wackelt doch eh schon wie ein Kuhschwanz


----------



## rosty55 (17. Dezember 2016)

meint ihr das wenn ich jeden Gelenkpunkt vom Hinterbau statt mit den üblichen M8 Schrauben und Muttern , mit Titanachsen und Linsenkopfschrauben sowie passende Unterlegscheiben befestige, ich die Stabilität negativ beeinträchtige? Müsste doch ebenso stabil wenn nicht sogar stabiler sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815volli (17. Dezember 2016)

Also Titan, ist mit Sicherheit gleichwertig

Und zum Hinterbau, meiner hat kein Spiel darfst nur nicht die Distanzscheiben vergessen.

Und die Nadellager wurden durch Kugellager ersetzt.

Mfg Volli


----------



## StephanT (29. Januar 2017)

Moin zusammen!

endlich kann ich hier mein Anliegen mal raushauen. Ich besitze noch ein RM6 aus 2000. Ich besitze auch den Dog Bone der angeblich fürs Up Grade auf RM7 ausreichen soll, zumindest hab ich das mal von jemandem bei ehm Bike Action 2008 erfahren. Allerdings fehlen mir jetzt die Infos, welche Dämpfer passen, welche Federhärte bei ehm 85 Kg ohne Klamotten u. bekomme ich das Maß überhaupt noch?

Des Weiteren hat mein 2000er Model keine Kugel sondern Gleitlager. Theopraktisch würde ich mit den Maßen bei Anbietern im Netz nach Lagern suchen statt RM Originalteflon-Lagerzu bestellen. Wo finde ich denn die Maße dafür? 

Bilder werde ich in den kommenden Tagen mal hochladen. 

Danke schon mal vorab!
Stevo


----------



## MLK-LAW (29. Januar 2017)

190x51


----------



## 0815volli (29. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
Der Dog Bone allein ist nur die halbe Miete, du brauchst auch noch die Hebel (2 Stück L, R ) die sind beim Rm7 länger. 
Und wie oben schon geschrieben 190mm mit 51mm hub


----------



## StephanT (29. Januar 2017)

Ok, "wing plates" heissen die glaube ich. Jedenfalls muss man die nicht teuer bestellen - die baut man selber. Ich benötigen Lochabstände, Winkel etc. ggf. Schablone - wer besitzt solch ein Kundststück und kann es mir senden?

Danke auch an MLK - LAW (190x51)


----------



## dasJan (29. Januar 2017)

..


----------



## 0815volli (31. Januar 2017)

Größe, Bilder, Preise


----------



## dasJan (31. Januar 2017)

..


----------



## rosty55 (7. Februar 2017)

So hab mir jetzt schöne Titanachsen besorgt und nun Passen die nicht durch die Kugellager!  
Ist es normal das die Lager nen müh kleiner sind im Innendurchmesser?


----------



## rosty55 (7. Februar 2017)

dasJan schrieb:


> Hab auch ne kleine Sammlung...
> Alles mit H-Kennzeichen


Ich sehe du hast auch ein Big Hit 2 von 05! Hast du ne Ahnung wo ich noch nen Hinterbau für nen 26er Rad bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasJan (10. Februar 2017)

Nein leider nicht..aber mit 24ern vorn und hinten isses doch auch nett..


----------



## rosty55 (11. Februar 2017)

Sagt mal...welchen Durchmesser habt ihr für die Sattelstützen eurer RM6 gewählt? Messen tu ich 26,2
Denke ich muss ne 25,8mm nehmen oder?


----------



## Messerharry (11. Februar 2017)

7er haben normal 26,8, wie auch die alten Element CCler, ob 6er gleich sind weiß ich jetzt nicht.
War aber früher RM Standard.
Ich hab Sattelrohr auf 30,9 umgeschweißt, wegen Variostütze.
Mittlerweilen gibt´s aber auch dünne Vario´s...


----------



## rosty55 (21. März 2017)

sagt mal hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Nadellagerwechsel an einem RMX?


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. März 2017)

problemlos - rauspressen, reinpressen
ich hab seinerzeit mit'm Heisluftfön vorarbeiten müssen, damit sich die Lager bewegen ließen, aber dann war's kein Problem


----------



## gobo (22. März 2017)

rosty,frag doch mal im rmx tread nach!!


----------



## dasJan (20. Juni 2017)

Moin..frage..wo bekommt man die U-Scheiben an Gelenk her?
Ich meine diese dünnen die am Knochen und zwischen Bumerang und Rahmen sind..


----------



## Duc851 (21. Juni 2017)

Google mal "Passscheiben DIN 988". Damit kann man dann auch schön spielfrei ausdistanzieren ;-)


----------



## dasJan (22. Juni 2017)

Gute Idee..muss nur nochmal messen welche ich Ordern muss...danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eremsex (15. Juli 2017)

Falls einer ein neues RM6 oder RM7 verkauft bitte melden (auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist ;-))


----------



## dasJan (16. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mich ja eventuell von einem trennen...
...aber neu wirst du wohl eher keins mehr bekommen...


----------



## eremsex (17. Juli 2017)

Ich hab ja ein RM6. Ich war jetzt das erste mal seit 7 Jahren wieder biken. Meine Freundin hat sich ein neues Rocky Mountain Altitude (Federwege: 160mm/150mm) gekauft. Ich hab gedacht, dass das meinem 16 Jahre alten Hobel hoffnungslos überlegen ist aber nein! Das RM6 liegt bergab wie ein Brett! Das Altitude hat da kein Chance! Hat sich wohl nicht viel getan in der Bike Entwicklung .

Ein neues bzw newertiges RM6/7 würde ich mir nochmal kaufen


----------



## W.K. (31. Dezember 2017)

Mal wieder ne bissl leben einhauchen 

Fast neuwertiger RM7 Wade Simmons ist mir zugeflogen. Ein Traumteil! Vielen Dank gilt Markus von berg-ab.de der mir meinen Jugendtraum ermöglicht hat...


----------



## dasJan (31. Dezember 2017)

..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Dezember 2017)

Was sollen die kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosty55 (14. Januar 2018)

ich hätte auch noch ein RM6 in matt schwarz hier rum liegen! Falls Interesse besteht?!?!


----------



## trail-chris (24. März 2019)

hi,

habe ne weile still mitgelesen.
vor 20  jahren hätte ich als teenie alles für ein rm-fully gegeben, aber die waren nicht zu erlangen. 
jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich ein RM6 von 2004 in wirklich gutem zustand bekommen. 
was mich überrascht hat - es hat hinten 24". in der kehle der schwinge sind noch etwa 4cm platz, also passt dort kein 26" rad rein.
jetzt will ich erstmal etwas warm werden mit dem teil und evtl bau ich das um. 
27,5" sollte gehen, aber das projekt mit einer neuen schwinge schreckt noch ab. da man sich hier vermutlich sehr teurer kompetenz einkaufen. ein bild anbei.
so wie es da steht macht es laune und funktioniert. die bomber drop-off flutscht und die xt-disks arbeiten straff. ein echtes spass-bike. aber was direkt geändert wird: der 50mm vorbau wird gegen einen etwas steileren 80mm getauscht.


----------



## eremsex (22. Juni 2021)

Ich suche immer noch ein neues RM6, RM7 oder RMX. Bitte melden! (auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist ;-))


----------



## MadBiker (10. September 2021)

Hey, ich häng mich hier auch mal mit ran. Ich hatte mal ein RM7 Wade Simmons, den Rahmen hab ich vor tausend Jahren verkauft. Da wurde vorm Tretlager am Unterrohr geschweisst (das war ziemlich abgerissen). Vllt. hat es ja jemand hier gekauft. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich aus Nostalgiegründen so nen Rahmen suchen


----------



## eremsex (10. September 2021)

Hab jetzt dieses neue RM7 über dem Bett hängen. Würde aber trotzdem noch ein RM6 oder 7 kaufen ;-)


----------



## Ben-HD (10. September 2021)

Wow, das Ding ist ja picobello sauber und hergerichtet!


----------



## eremsex (10. September 2021)

Danke!  Schön, dass es neben mir immer noch Leute gibt, die die alten Rahmen sexy finden. Die neuen Bikes sind mir alle zu durchdacht und vernünftig. Das hier ist mein Alltagsgefährt.


----------

